# What's your LEAST favorite breed? Why...?



## * Dusky Cowgirl *

*OMG same!*

I dont like qhs either!!!!!
I think they have quite ugly heads! sorry everyone! Not ugly but... a funny shape. they're too short and they have huge cheeks! 

-Dusky xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Skippy!

LOL I was thinking about not posting after i saw the user name of the thread creator.. LOL

Mine has to be Tennessee Walking Horses for a few reasons...

1- How abused and mistreated the show horses are.. when i think of a walking horse, the first thing that comes to mind is those HUGE shoes and wide eyes.

2- They look like a really crazy riding horse.. most of the "pleasure" ones i see are absolutely insane.. but you cant tell their owners this.. their owners i have encountered believe that since they are well papered, they must be wonderful animals.. and the bucking/rearing? Its just SPIRIT  Yeah.. RIGHT.

3- That every single Walking Horse breeder I have met think that they are the best breed on earth and that all other breeds just dont cut it. Paint horses and Quarter horses are my favorite breeds, but just because they are doesnt mean i don't think any other breed sucks. If i meet someone who breeds Arabians i don't run my mouth about how much i dislike arabians.. but good lord.. every Walking Horse Trainer/Breeder I have met has shoved TWH's down my throat as soon as they find out i like Quarter Horses and Paints and down on me for liking my breed. There is no such thing as the ULTIMATE horse breed.. all breeds have their strong points.. but no one breed is the best.

4- There is no real work when you ride them.. you just plop your butt in the saddle and feel it grow. At least with riding horses with a trot, you can post and whatnot.. this is where i get most of my excersize when riding.

5- Midnight Sun bred horses have huge ugly heads.. its a cruel hard fact.. LOL 

6- I just dont care for the build of Walkers.. their heads tend to look a little huge, their eyes bulge, and the stance they put them in when they are posing for pictures reminds me of a horse that has sore feet and is trying to stretch its weight out.

7- They bred the original purpose out of the horse. The horses that are the best breeders, make the most money, and most people drool over are the World Grand Champions in the heavily shod division thing.. when they have the thick pads on.. Well, i worked with show Walkers.. and they cant be turned out with those shoes on.. and cant be worked for longer than 15 minutes a day with those shoes on or they get overly exhausted. Walkers were created to walk ALL DAY and have a smooth efficient gait so the farmer could check fence lines and check over their crops all day. Now, the "best of the best" cant go for very long at all under saddle because of those stupid pads. If they horse wont pick its feet up that high WITHOUT shoes.. maybe they arent supposed to pick their feet up that high at all!

8- They are broke to ride at a mere 16 months if they are used to show... from what I have seen from 4 different show barns.. Sure, Thoroughbreds are also broke at an early age.. but guess what? They only carry about 90 pounds because thats racing regulations.. Walking Horses? The people i have seen that break these yearlings weigh over 200 and less than 400... Poor babies =/

Its more the people that own Walking horses that i dont like.. about 15% or 10% of all walkers i met were actually GOOD horses.. the rest were absolutely terrible horses because of one thing or another.. whether it be their trainer, owner, or their breeding.

Again, this is my opinion, so im not right or wrong, im just speaking from my experience =)


----------



## GaitedHorses

Lol. Heck, it's fine. I see your points, which is why I don't want to ever show TWH's. I hope you don't mind if I break some of this stuff down a bit.



> 2- They look like a really crazy riding horse.. most of the "pleasure" ones i see are absolutely insane.. but you cant tell their owners this.. their owners i have encountered believe that since they are well papered, they must be wonderful animals.. and the bucking/rearing? Its just SPIRIT Yeah.. RIGHT.


This made me laugh, becasue I used to be that way until I got my mare. Yes, a lot of the pleasure TWH's are crazy, but some are really level headed and sane. 



> 4- There is no real work when you ride them.. you just plop your butt in the saddle and feel it grow. At least with riding horses with a trot, you can post and whatnot.. this is where i get most of my excersize when riding.


Could you please, please, please tell this to my mare? Pretty please...? She may be a Walker, but it is VERY rarely that she gaits... her favorite thing to do is...you guessed it, trot. Trot this, trot that...her trot is bouncy and kinda rough too...but she trots... she don't rack, do a running walk, or anything hardly... she trots.



> 5- Midnight Sun bred horses have huge ugly heads.. its a cruel hard fact.. LOL


Not quite... my girl is 'Sun' bred and her head isn't big... Maybe she's just a rebel...?



> Again, this is my opinion, so im not right or wrong, im just speaking from my experience =)


I'm sorry for kinda...'puttin' you in the spotlight' but I couldn't help but feel the need to point out those few things...opinion or not. Thanks for replying to this thread and I hope you forgive me for my...'need' to point out those things.


----------



## barnrat

My least favorite is the bashkir curly I would hate grooming them, and dont think they look that cute.


----------



## Raini

I HATE Pasos....ugh. Every single paso I've ever met is nuts. Though smooth I don't think it looks very pretty. I don't know I just don't like them. And then i have to agree I'm not a big fan of TWH but the two at my barn are the most darling horses ever. I hate their conformation though. Small butts, weird hips, way way way jutted out hind legs, huge shoulder. These two are the only two I've met and liked.


----------



## Skippy!

> Could you please, please, please tell this to my mare? Pretty please...? She may be a Walker, but it is VERY rarely that she gaits... her favorite thing to do is...you guessed it, trot.


LOL are you -sure- she is a Walker then? From the people i've known, if there ever was something worse than a NON walking horse.. it was a Registered Walker that would not gate *coughcoughMyExBoyfriendsHorsecoughcough* Well.. no.. i cant say its THAT bad, because these morons would just sell them as broodmares and still make a profit. I always thought when registering a walker, you had to have video proof of it gaiting? Or are they getting so lazy that so long as they are from registered parents, all they need is the blood typing? Ugh... it seems the AQHA and APHA arent the only registries that are not upholding the breeds integrity.. Before you know it, they are going to start having more and more registered walkers throwing trotting horses =/

At least you don't have beef with the "trot" gate.. Lordie i cant begin to say how much it irked me when people would put me down because i actually enjoyed WORKING when i was riding my horse. Walkers that gait would be good retirement horses for older people because they are very smooth... but i personally would like to work my weight off while i ride, LOL



> Yes, a lot of the pleasure TWH's are crazy, but some are really level headed and sane.


Thats why i said that out of all the walkers i met, 10% or 15% have actually been decent horses.. but then again, i worked at show barns, i worked with horses that had some serious abuse and serious issues.. Well, anything that happens to those horses in those show barns creates issues..

Glad to know you have a Midnight Sun mare without a huge 2 foot long head and 6 inch long nose... LOL The MS walkers i have seen look like emaciated draft horses.. HUGE heads... but tiny, tiny bodies .. She must not be linebred for him (or as i call it.. INBRED) Because every single horse i met that was linebred with MS had the ugliest head and the tiniest body.. blyuck!

And nah, your fine for commenting on that. I'd love to see more critique on other "least favorite" horses though.. err. not critique so much as more information as to why they are someones least favorite. I feel like the odd man out for actually posting eight lengthy points when everyone else put sentances, LOL.. maybe i just dislike TWH's that much, LOL


----------



## kristy

Racking horses. I just don't really see much of a point. But then again, I'm a dressage rider at heart. :wink:


----------



## GaitedHorses

> Racking horses. I just don't really see much of a point. But then again, I'm a dressage rider at heart.


Racking Horses are very nice for people who have joint problems, because they don't jostle you around as much. 



> LOL are you -sure- she is a Walker then? From the people i've known, if there ever was something worse than a NON walking horse.. it was a Registered Walker that would not gate *coughcoughMyExBoyfriendsHorsecoughcough* Well.. no.. i cant say its THAT bad, because these morons would just sell them as broodmares and still make a profit. I always thought when registering a walker, you had to have video proof of it gaiting? Or are they getting so lazy that so long as they are from registered parents, all they need is the blood typing? Ugh... it seems the aqha and apha arent the only registries that are not upholding the breeds integrity.. Before you know it, they are going to start having more and more registered walkers throwing trotting horses =/


I'm positive she is a full blooded walker, but she isn't registered. She couldn't be registered, because her sire was TWHBEA registered, but her dam was registered in the RHAA (she racked better than she did anything else, even though she was a full TWH)...therefore, my girl can't be registered.



> At least you don't have beef with the "trot" gate.. Lordie i cant begin to say how much it irked me when people would put me down because i actually enjoyed WORKING when i was riding my horse. Walkers that gait would be good retirement horses for older people because they are very smooth... but i personally would like to work my weight off while i ride, LOL


Lol. Yeah, it's surprising to most people that I own gaited horses, but my favorite gait is the trot... I don't know why it is, but it is. 



> Glad to know you have a Midnight Sun mare without a huge 2 foot long head and 6 inch long nose... LOL The MS walkers i have seen look like emaciated draft horses.. HUGE heads... but tiny, tiny bodies .. She must not be linebred for him (or as i call it.. INBRED) Because every single horse i met that was linebred with MS had the ugliest head and the tiniest body.. blyuck!


I know exactly what you mean! From the 'Sun' bred horses I've seen...well, yuck sums it up... I think my girl is just a rebel...lol. My girl, honestly, some people have asked me if she was a thoroughbred or a standadrbred...nobody hardly ever GUESSES that she's a full blooded Tennessee Walker.


----------



## kristy

That's very limited. I don't really believe people with semi-serious or serious back problems should ride. As far as joints, only specific joints can truly benefit, others are used while riding racking or non-racking horses. I have a joint problem, by the way, a racking horses would cause no benefit. And I meant riding in general. But these are just my opinions.


----------



## GaitedHorses

> That's very limited. I don't really believe people with semi-serious or serious back problems should ride. As far as joints, only specific joints can truly benefit, others are used while riding racking or non-racking horses. I have a joint problem, by the way, a racking horses would cause no benefit. And I meant riding in general. But these are just my opinions.


Umm...sorry? :? 
I just said that about the Racking Horses because my best friend rides our Racker and she has back and knee problems, and it doesn't cause her near as much pain as riding my Walker or the Arabian. She says that Butter's gaits and way of walking are just easier on her back and knees. I have knee and back problems as well, and it is true in my case too, but I prefer to ride the Arabian or my Walker because me and Butter...well, we have a history of not getting along.
Hope that clears up why exactly I said that.


----------



## Skippy!

I understand what you meant, it is a low impact ride. When you are trotting on a big Carnial Cruise Ship of a Thoroughbred, there is a lot of impact on the butt and knees, and strain in the ankle and heel. Gaited horses are a heck of a lot smoother and a good option for people who want horses that they do not need to worry about re-injuring themselves on (Though, as we know, horses are very err... prone-to-causing-injury animals, LOL)

The "Walk" and the "Rack" from what I gather, are nearly Identical. They are both 4 beat gates, both are rapid motion, but the Walk makes the horse throw the leg out more, where as the Rack makes the horse throw its leg more upward. When i was watching Walkers show, i watched the Rackers and the Walkers. They say Rackers are a dime a dozen, but a true Walker is something special.. blargh.. I dont like the show industry, LOL

So, from what i gather:

Walk:








Knee is nearly straight, and hoof is out.

Rack:








Knee fully bent, hoof tucked in.

I hope that helps.. in its own special way, LOL i dont mean to hijack the thread for the difference between a walk and a rack, LOL

((Anyone else notice their toes are down, not their heels? On the riders i mean))


----------



## Kiki

My least fav horse................. ummmmmm

Well for riding and living with Arabs

but all round the narky Shetland and the idiotic Connemarra


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Skippy!

LOL i hear Connemaras are very "fun" and "spirited" My friend went to france and rode one and said it was the scariest experience ever.. this from a girl who owns a 4 year old registered Arabian gelding.. and when i say Arabian i mean dished head, flagged tail, and bugged out eyes ALL THE TIME. that horse doesnt know any gate besides spook! LOL!

I'd have to agree with ya on those.. those breeds arent for the faint of heart! Out of all the Shetlands i have known, only one was actually really cool.. but still a cheeky pony at times! He didnt bite or kick though.. all the other ones did! =)


----------



## GaitedHorses

Skippy!, I don't know about you, but I'm finding this fun! Lol.

You are talking about the 'showy' and 'enhanced' Running Walk and Rack. Yes, they look both the same (kinda) in the 'showy' world... but get two regular shod horses, Walker and Racker, and the difference...is huge...

The Walk, flat shod, is much more toned down... the only reason that show Walkers walk such an exagerated walk is because of the weights they wear. (it's ridiculus...)
Here is a picture of a TWH doing a 'real' running walk. 









And the Rack, again, you are talking about the show horses Rack... they also wear weights to exagerate their gait. (again...it's ridiculus...)
Here is a picture of a 'real' rack.









(and yeah...for some reason, most people who ride the show Walkers and Rackers heels are almost always 'up' and toes 'down'...it really irks me, even though I have a bad habit of my toes 'down' and heels 'up'...lol.)

And Kiki...I hear ya! Connemara's...never really been around one, so I can't say nothing...but Shetlands (or, as my uncle calls them, Sh!tlands)...ohhh boy...I think they have to be evil because of their size! Those little monsters make me wanna...!


----------



## kristy

GaitedHorses said:


> Umm...sorry? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why say sorry? I wasn't offended.. just voicing my opinion..
Click to expand...


----------



## GaitedHorses

> Why say sorry? I wasn't offended.. just voicing my opinion..


Oh... I dunno... It's just something I have taken up doing lately...saying sorry for random things. Lol.


----------



## Skippy!

You can really see the difference in the walk and the rack in those flat shod pictures.. see, looking at a TWH in that light makes them look like smooth efficient riding horses. But what stinks, is the actual breed standards don't get much spot light at all. the ones that make all the money breeding are the ones with the big old clogs on their feet.

Like you said.. its kind of odd to weight the hoof in order to get them to pick them up higher.. when i first saw it before i started working with TWH's i was thinking "How does that work?" i found out more about it after working with the poor souls though.

Its so sad to watch a heavily shod walker turn in its stall. It literally has to pivot on its back legs and nearly rear up in the front and tweak its body to the side to reposition itself. Poor horses =/ It looks so darn painful and uncomfortable =/


----------



## EnduranceAddict

What on earth are those things on those poor horses feet!!??


----------



## GaitedHorses

EnduranceAddict said:


> What on earth are those things on those poor horses feet!!??


Weights to make them pick their legs up higher and perform a more 'animated' gait.


----------



## EnduranceAddict

Oh goodness! Poor horses!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses

My least favorite would have to be Arabian. I like all breeds of horses and if I had to choose for me it would not be an arabian. It could be because in this area there are very few arabian. I am just not a big fan on their build.


----------



## sparky

I may get a hiding from some of you guys, but thoroughbred's by far are my least favourite breed. *hides head*


----------



## TheMadHatter

I don't like Arabians. Mainly because of their conformation. I don't like the concave profile in some either, and it also doesn't help that most Arabians I've met were ditzy and nuts. :lol: 

I don't mind Arab crosses, also long as they don't have that strange, dished face. Just looks weird on a horse. Oo


----------



## storm_ruckus

i HATE standardbreds and any other gaited breed out there! ( i DO own one.. but hes a companion now....too old, has heaves,, CANNOT stand his movement.) 

Standardbred... all they do is waddle its the UGLIEST thing ever!..


Also i do not like paints and appys


----------



## Bentley

*What's your LEAST favorite breed and why?*

I would have to say the TWH, and forgive me please, TWH fans, but at a walk, it feels like you'r riding a camel! Plus, and this is my experience only, you can't ride with horses outside of gated horses, because the speed is too different at every gait.


----------



## Bentley

*Least favorite breed and why*

Many people don't like Arabs and I'll admit they are not for everyone, but my Arab was the toughest horse I've ever had. Never took a lame step after many, many miles of long, hard riding (endurance and competive trail). He was like riding a freight train! Never ran out of steam, but again, Arabs are not for the faint of heart! I now have a Quarter Horse, however! Not up to the spooks anymore--too old!


----------



## First time horse owner

I have a 2 ( will be 3 in july) TWH. I got him for my husband , This horse was a wild horse meaning never been touched more then a handful of times. He ran with other horses. The first time he had a rope around his neck was this past sept. He was scared he backed up and tried to get away for about 5mins. After that he walked up to me and my husband and was fine. He is one of the most laid back horse I've ever been around . Like I said we got him in sept and are having him wintered and had him green broke (very little training ) my husband has only rode a horse three times in his life and was on that horses back in nov . With no problems. ( i would have never let him on that horse if i wasn't sure he was going to be just fine)I guess it all in what people think but i love this horse I've never heard of them putting weight on those poor horses feet I think that is awful just awful . I also have a 8 month old paint colt. love him too


----------



## Quebeth

I disagree with whoever said that they don't like standardbreds, i used to take care of a friends standardbred (off the track), he was lovely. They make great riding companions, and are beautiful. he was best friends with my Haflinger mare. anyway that is just my opinion. I also like TWH, my friend owns 2. They are great horses. I just dislike what humans do to them. My friend just uses hers for trail riding and does nothing inhumane to them. I'd have to say that my least favorite breed is the Saddlebred. I think they look anorexic and are not good looking. I have never met a sane one in my entire life.


----------



## Tammy

I love all breeds if everybody liked the same thing it would be a boring world and i would never want to offend someone.And those walking horses can't help what humans put on their feet.my mom has a walking horse and he is really a nice easy going horse really fits my moms personatily which i think is very inportant when chosing a horse


----------



## AppaloosaLover

I would totally have to say quarterhorses! They all look like a bunch of clones for starters. I also think they are waaaay overbred and tend to have way too many health problems....ie. back problems. Also, do you HAVE TO give them such cheeeeesy names? Shesa blah blah blah. Zippo blah blah blah. Ima blah blah. AHHHHH! Have some originality!! 

However, I have to disagree with the TWH thing. I have one and he is such a lover!! You could set a bomb off behind him and he wouldn't flinch. What a big baby!


----------



## forever_horse_gal

the arabian. i saw one once and it bit me.


----------



## blush

^^ haha, that's a good reason. I like it and that just made my day. :lol: 

I like a lot of the breeds but I really don't have one lest fav. breed. I have about 4. Some Arabrains, any gaited horse, Baskir Curly's and some QHs.

Arabians: I really like some Arabians and really don't like others. I like the Arabs that have not-so-dished faces and the whole "mane" thing. Those Arabs are cute and I like the fire they posses. I don't like the super dished faced Arabs and how skinny and boney some can be. 

Gaited Horses: My reason of not particularly liking them is the same as other people said. They are very different to me and that may be why I don't like them as much as other breeds. 8) 

Baskir Curly's: They are kinda odd looking and I don't like their hair. Yes, they are a "Curly", but I still like normal horse hair. 8) 

QH: I actually really love some QH's, but some i really don't like. I don't like the QH's that have huge bodies, short stubby legs and a tiny head. They look so disperportioned and wierd. I like QH crosses and the ones that look normal. I also don't really like what QH's feel like a the trot or canter. I go for more of a bouncy motion of a TB or Warmblood.


----------



## TurninBurninDixie

*Horse i dislike*

I would have to say arabians because every arab that i rode either took off with me and or bucked me off. They just arent that great of riding horses sometimes and 3/6 arabs bit me! 

I have owned a Standardbred and he had the spirit but level headed and calm to take commands. and he was only off the track 7 months.

I own a Thoroughbred now and shes level headed and has alot of spirit but takes command easily.

The QH i own is beautifully musculed and nice enough head for his body.

I look at a horse from what their attitudes and dispositions are not just by looks. but everyone has there opinion. i aint trying to put anyone down.


----------



## appy_lover

Mine would prolly be the Arabian just beacuse all the arabs i know freak out over little things.....i sometimes call them light headed because of the ones i see. Don't get me wrong i learned how to ride on a arab and she is the one i learned how to show who's boss and keep balence! lol she was testy somethimes and LOVED to run. But she would freak out over little things along with other arabs i've know....i just DONT like them...


----------



## tumai

Hi ya, well it seems to me that all these reasons for dislikes are man made.....maybe we could look at discussing the things we dislike about what man has done to Equus. just a suggestion as I don't hate any horse and any nasty horse I have met has been in contact with an equally nasty human and any ugly horse I have met has been bred at the hands of fools! Do you really dislike these horses or do you dislike what they have been made to conform too? I personally have great respect for all horses big, small, ugly pretty....whatever. Is it really the Horse you dislike????


----------



## Robyn-Niagara

probably cobs........ i just can't stand the things, they're lazy,not good at jumping.... stubborn.... and a waste of time/money , unless you are beginner! the'yre perfect for going slow, and they're normally bombproof! :wink:


----------



## tumai

What sort of horse did you learn on????? is being bombproof a bad thing.....the first pony my kids had was a welsh cob and he was stubborn and lazy and sticky and did not like to go forward and when we euthanised him two years ago we all cried rivers for him.


----------



## tumai

I think my last post was a bit on the sharp side!!!! I get a bit emotional when it comes to horses and what the human race has put upon them but I need to pull my head in so SORRY....have gone to the naughty corner for time out.


----------



## Friesian Mirror

tumai- I'm not sure, I don't like the Arabian's temperment or how thin they look. I don't HATE them, I just don't like them too much, I prefer the Missouri Fox Trotter and the Friesian.


----------



## tumai

Yea and thats why I am still in the naughty corner coz I didn't differentiate between opinion and judgement. :lol: at self.


----------



## Mike_User

The following was accidentally removed by a moderator:



spoiledrottenpenner said:


> I HATE ARABS I THINK THEY R STUPID HORSES. I AM A QUARTER HORSE GIRL.THEY CAN JUMP,SHOW,ENDURANCE,BARREL RACE.ROPE,PEN. PRETTY MUCH DO ANYTHING I LUV EM.
> _________________
> i luv to team pen and dance i luv training on my new colt it is so fun.


----------



## meggymoo

:shock: Gosh, I must say there isn't many people who like Arabs, but in Europe they are hugely popular! :? 

I must agree with Tumai alittle, it does sound as though you are all making your decisions by bad experiences with one, rather than the breed as a whole, but hey, you're just voicing your opinion!  

I cant say I have a least favourite breed, none that spring to mind anyway....
:wink: I just love all horses!!! But then I'm a softy! lol


----------



## equichick

tumai said:


> Hi ya, well it seems to me that all these reasons for dislikes are man made.....maybe we could look at discussing the things we dislike about what man has done to Equus. just a suggestion as I don't hate any horse and any nasty horse I have met has been in contact with an equally nasty human and any ugly horse I have met has been bred at the hands of fools! Do you really dislike these horses or do you dislike what they have been made to conform too? I personally have great respect for all horses big, small, ugly pretty....whatever. Is it really the Horse you dislike????


that is a very good comment, and your absoloutly right!! we have a tb mare that we took on at work, she had been beaten and starved by her old owners (they were livery customers where i work once we knew what was going on we threw them off the farm and took the horse) because of this now she bites, tries to kick you, grumps at you all the time but once your on her back she is a different horse! i have spent the last 6 months with her and slowly she is coming round my best friend has just took her on and she has to start from scratch because the horse thinks every1 is out to get her and hurt her, i think the way she looks at things is i'll get u b4 you get me!!! it is not her fault its through people hurting her no one knows what psychological damage starving and beating a horse does!!!!!

you will never find a bad horse only bad horsemen!!!!


----------



## tumai

you will never find a bad horse only bad horsemen!!!![/quote] from equichick.



AMEN!


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Tumai- I loved your post, I was just trying to answer it!! You can leave the naughty corner now!!


----------



## tumai

hee! hee! thankyou Fresian Mirror!


----------



## NirvanaRider

I dont like thoroughbreds. I really dont like their looks or temperments, but I have always dealt with OTTBs. I fell in love with a gourgeous jumper tb though =) They tried to make him into a therapeutic horse, but he was spoiled rotten and attacked the other horses because he was bored and didnt know what to do with himself. 

As for Arabians, they are my FAVOURITE breed. I never liked them until I got my last Arabian, he was the craziest horse but SO loveable. He was a show Arabian, so by the time he was 20ish his backed was extremely hollow and his neck was straight in the air. Still, we had fun times running and rearing up and down hills. 

If you treat a horse like its going to spook or be bad, then yes, its going to spook or be bad. I live in Arabian country and most of the trainers here instill that 'spooky' sense into the babies from the start. If you want that, cool, but I dont like it. I like spunk, but I also like my horses to just stare at that thing, breathe a bit heavier, and countinue walking if anything. I rode my trainers horse from the very first lesson, and he has never actually spooked with me, he likes to stare and things and pretend they are scary, but he knows better than to spook. The worst he has done was start hopping around when he saw a young horse doing it in the pen next to him. But all you had to do was say his name and he stopped and went right back to being Mr. Perfect ( :roll: ) 

Arabians are quite agile spoiledrottenpenner, they can barrel race probaly a lot better than most QH's, they can pen, pole, jump, do dressage, anything. It depends on the horse, but in general they are a great all around horse, if you treat it like a HORSE and not some freak. 

As for profile & build, my trainers Arabian doesnt really have a dish, my purebred Paint mare has more of a dish then he does (from an accident as a yearling). It depends on the lineage and what they were used for really, I have seen huge Arabians that look like warmbloods, and teeny little skinny crappy looking Arabians.

Most of this goes for any breed, it depends on the temperament, build, training, etc. I ride a TWH that was a huge show horse with pads and everything you can imagine, but he is the sweetest guy and wont spook if you threw a bomb at him. You actually have to get him to gait, or else he paces which is funny to feel. I shouldnt lump all Thoroughbreds together myself, so lets just go with OTTB's  

Sorry for the long post, I had a lot to say lol.


----------



## Horse_love999

Dont really have a least breed i love them all!


-chelsea-


----------



## westernpleasurecowgirl

My least favorite horses: well lets see... not to be rude to anyone... this is just my opinion. 

1.) TWH... I don't like the way they look or ride... plain and simple

2.) This isn't really a breed of horse, but anyway... I live where Western is in and English is out. So when i go on the internet I am tired of seeing all the English stuff. No offense, i have ridden ENglish a couple of times and have a great respect for those that truly can, but I just wish everything wasn't about TBs and Trakenhers.


----------



## Annabel

deffinatly percherons. i dont know why, i think its just because their to chunky. i usually love heavy horses but these ones just bug me. mabey its just the way that us humans dress them up and cut their tails so short! just like people to mess us a beautiful creature!


----------



## alucard

My absolutely least favourite breed would have to be Arabs. NOW, there are exceptions to that rule!!! Cassole, now..He may have been the only beautiful arab ever. (jokes) 

It's not really even the arabs themselves as their owners that pamper them to death. The comment earlier about QH names I think is followed by the stupid names people give Arabs. 

They are definataly a hardy breed with awesome feet and most live into their late 20's but I'm not a fan of the dished face. In some arabs it's way ugly, but in others, they have a very pretty straight face.
This nice one below, 









Versus this extremely ugly dishfaced horse.









I think that Arab crosses make excellent horses, when combined with a QH or Paint or something calm.

I also don't like TWH but I just don't like what happens to them to make them walk like that, not the horses themselves. It's the same with TB's that race. The abuse in the racing industry is horrible. The same goes for the bronco's and wild mares at rodeo's.

I love the coloring in Appy's but they have no mane or tail!


----------



## Madds

Kiki said:


> My least fav horse................. ummmmmm
> 
> Well for riding and living with Arabs
> 
> but all round the narky Shetland and the idiotic Connemarra
> 
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Okay, im referring to when you said the narky shetland.

I own a shetland and i know that they don't have the best reputation. Usually most Shetlands are annoying and are rarely good for a beginner, but my pony is very sweet and only is stubborn sometimes and would never hurt a fly. As i am now to big for him i teach another girl to ride and she is only a beginner.

here he is here(but i dont think this works)

http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/773_IMG_1124_1.jpg


----------



## meggymoo

He's adorable.

i use to have a shetland, and she was the sweetest pony you could meet.


----------



## Madds

Thank you. I really do love him. Even though im to big for him hes still my best friend!


----------



## kitten_Val

I don't like appy. Ugly color and head in my opinion. Sorry, didn't want to offend anyone. BTW, I have baby qh and baby paint (however I don't like paints much either because of the color. lol!)


----------



## Punk pony

mine would be english riding ponies. 
they are the pony version of a tb, i broke in a english riding pony X welsh and it was a lazy little booger.
my Baby is an arab X kaimanawa i think. i know she has arab in her though, she has the sweetest nature and loves a cuddle, but put a saddle on her and shes a tough tomboy, do anything, loves jumping, can shift cows/sheep without a fuss. i used to have a sheland he was a hunny too, hed jump a meter no problem and now hes 15 and is a grumpy old man but still loves a cuddle








eddy is the black one


----------



## Nita

i do NOT like bashkir curlys!!! rrrr :evil: they r soooo ugly!!!i would hate to brush them also!!


----------



## Manda&lt;3Wes

My least favorite breed is easily Arabians. I don't hate all of them, my best friend has one, and he's not too bad, even though he is terribly anti-social, and I've ridden him, and he's a fun ride. I just think that bend in their neck is so unnatural looking.


----------



## LMW

My least favorite breed would be quarter horses. As people before have said they are really chunky, but there are exceptions. I also dont like the arabians that have *extremely* dished faces. When I went to buy my horse (which is and arabian) they brought out all of the sale horses and there was this little grey arabian that had the most dished face I have ever seen but boy was it UGLY!


----------



## Dave Singleton

I tend to be the opposite to most people (maybe because I'm bordering on insanity) in that the more evil, stupid, stubborn, bolshy, spooky, arrogant and generally irritating a horse is the more I tend to go 'aww isn't he nice!' I don't really know why but I tend to see these as 'horsey character' and while of course if they display particularly anti-social behaviours I will stop them from doing so I just can't help but have a smile on my face when I discipline them! 
Admittedly I have been extremely irritated by a stubborn cob more than a few times in the past but in many ways I see that as part of their character which is actually in some demented way actually appealing... similarly with the dreaded Shetland I have cared for more than a few in the past and the more generally evil they are the more I tend to like them!
However, what I do not like is the "perfect horse" who will always do exactly the right things at the right time - to me this just isn't a horse that you can love!


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0

I definately don't prefer Icelandic horses their backs seems short for one. And also their legs seem too stocky.


----------



## stefie

hmmmm i think i would have to say SB i dont like them at all....dunno why but they just dont look right to me most of them always have godzilla heads but yeh dont mean to affend anyones that have them truly dont just me that dont like em.
but there is only one SB that i like thats coz i hav watched him go from gozilla trotter to nearly top dressage and he looks good as i think he is the only SB i will ever like


----------



## twhbea

i can see right now that this thread shuod have NEVER been started. It is asking for trouble and the third post stepped on my toes and im NEW to this forum. Walking horses are not as mistreated as people think they are. Walking horses have a downfall but the only thing is that it is NATIONALIZED. ALL BREEDS have its quirks. Race horses (throughbred,quarter horse, paint, arabian, appaloosa) are all race prematurely to make that very high priced 2 and 3 year old. Quarter horses (pleasure horses) have their blood drained to be lethargic and have to have blood count tests done. Saddlebreds are trained to be very high strung with M80's and firecrackers and whatever else that makes LOUD noises to perform the way they are. They are drug tested also. Jumping horses bow tendons all the time from landing after a HIGH jump. Steeplechasers and eventers loose their lives tryni to perform for their riders at speeds and trip and fall and or trampled on. TRUE HARD CORE Barrel racers end up getting authritis at an early age and end up retireing early because of the twisting and turning. ANY breed of barrel racer. But i still do it. I can go on and on about more breeds. Walking horses are not all broke at 16 months of age. LOTS of breeds are broke young or wrong in someone elses eyes. SURE they have to be put in stalls with "pads" (big shoes) on but how many HALTER horses, wether it is quarter horse or any breed, Out in the pasture to get sun bleached. How many stallions of ANY breed are out in pastures so they can smell a mare and jump the fence and get hurt. I GARENTEE a horse can step high without those shoes because I OWN one who is SOUND as any other horse. They can be ridden more than 15 mins because they like other breeds have to be legged up. i TRAIL ride my heavy shod horse. he has plantations on and he goes on 2 hour trail rides with NO PROBLEM. No i dont trail ride my padded horse during the summer. Winter months the pads come off and lite shoe on and trail ride on the off-season. They are not as easy as it seems to ride. SOME are easy SOME have to be ridden with certian ways to even gait. some dont perform with ease like others. Trotting horses are not that hard to ride either. Ive ridden both. I SHOW padded performance and plantation pleasure horses and also barrel race my mustang (quarter horse) also and it is harder to ride my padded mare tham my trotting horse. 

Walking horses were so closely bred back in the early days to get them to move better when put added weight on and that some get too square (trotty) These horses have to be TRAINED to gait again. Takes a very skilled person and a GOOD farrier to get the angles back on tract and more weight on back feet. I HAVE a midnight sun bred walking horse and i garentee you his head with his jwl looks more quarter horse.

Quarter horses are pretty. I LOVE the foundation horses that are short WIDE in the front and stand like a bulldog. I like the ones that the feet are not 5-6 inches apart when standing. I like the ones that stand wide. I LOVE their little ears big hips and big jowls. they are pretty. I HATE the halter bred ones with TINY hooves though. But overall they are nice horses in general. There are to many of them to say they r not crazy because ive seen crazy horses in all breeds.

Racking horsesw were bred for the difference the walking horse cant do. The horse was started walking and couldnt reack so therefore they made up the racking horse for the ones who cant reah and without the use of chains also. ALTHOUGH i dont know what they did with the 2006 WGC racking horse looks like a show pleasure walking horse with out chains in my opinion.

i have worked at SEVERAL barns includeing Throughbred, Arabian, Walking (my own and my trainer) a Hunter/Jumper barn with Fresians appys throughrbeds and all. Ive ridden from the Fresian to the quarter to the paint and app. Ive ridden MANY breeds working at barns. My least favorite to OWN is the Arabian. FROM MY exprience (living in tennessee) there are many to HIGHLY spirited high strung arabs here. I LOVE their looks but not their attitudes. Ive seen a VERY sane arabian stallion but i dont want to own one. i love their looks. VERY ellegant. a lot of ponies are mean. I used to think that throughbreds were crazy and wouldnt own one but the throughbred breeding barn i worked at broke me and NOW im on a quest to buy one of their colts to BUY him. I broke him and he is not doing good on the racetrack. His name is Nato. he is a chestnut 7 year old gelding in new york IF ANYONE LIVES near there please let me know. I WANT THIS HORSE.

point here is this was a stupid thread that was going to heat it up too much. EVERY breed has its quirks. Some people like this breed some dont. NO BREED is more mistreated than the other. wethere its heavy shoes, scareing them, draining blood, running them to death.
















this is my midnight sun bred walking stud that has what i think is a quarter horse jowl








here he is doing what he does best WITHUOT those heave shoes







here he is unfortunantly trotting at liberty. He will not trot undersaddle.


----------



## Roki98

I dont like arabs and TB much.
I must say that the most stupit, unpleasant, un inteligent and so one .. horse i ve met is an arabian mare named Alabama. Shes eavil, mean .. and so one.. only good thing about her is beauty...

And i know a totaly stupid TB stud... 

I just cant understand what is on TB s that people love them, I understand that arabs are baeutyful and there are normal arabs, actually i like one mare .. shes cute.
But tb s .. not my cup of tea...

BUT there is eaven worse "breed" possible.. arabian X some couldblooded horse..


----------



## kristy

Dave, you should consider training off the tracks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## threehorsesmad

for me its 2 breeds that i simply wouldn't look twice at. the tb (sorry for those that have one). i have never really gat the gracefull side at dressage, they are for speed, which they do very well. for me they are to fast to spooky and daft.

arabs, pretty much for the same reasoning as the tb.

i think i just love a chunky cob hee hee

susi


----------



## cleveland

to tell you guys the truth i really hate the wayarabians look there heads shaped funny and there back dips not matter how old...well i dont know i just dont like them


----------



## TheDynamicDuo

*Least Favorite has to be....*

Hmm, I have to say my least favorite is.....
Akhal-Teke


----------



## Ellie

I always have hated Egyptian Arabs, you know the ones with the dished faces, EEEWWWWW! but mostly because i have known a couple of arabs and i don't like their tempament or their conformation much either, i do however think they look better with long flowing manes and tales and when the are pure white and photographers get them to disappear into the shadows or into the white mountains or into the forest, but other than that i think they are idiots and you are silly to ever try and deal with an arab, but in saying that i do know one that i quite like and he is wonderful for his 9yo rider.


On the other hand the tbs can be extremely STUPID!!!!!!! i mean don't get me wrong i love my horse to death but he is old (22) and he is starting to act his age but everyone says he would have been a handle full in his day which i will strongly agree with, he is stubborn, arragant, and a complete pain in the butt...... but i love him.


----------



## ziyadi

i think its interesting reading other peoples posts. im one thats not a fan of quarter horses, i have a couple of arabs but after owning them from a few years i dont really like the breed any more, people are right when they say they spook at every little thing i find that they are not the most intelligent breed of horse out there the arabs ive been around seem to be really stupid.


----------



## bee

i would have to say that thoroughbred would be my least favourite.majority of tb's i ve come across have been gallopers, and way to pig headed..


----------



## DressageNerd

I dislike big, cluggy, unathletic horses.

I guess the breeds I don't really like are Fresian. I just don't think they are very good looking or very talented for how much people praise and pay for them. You can get a more talented horse for cheaper from a warmblood or sporthorse breeder.

I like warmbloods, akhal teke, thoroughbred, and arabians because they are athletic, sensitive, and are a different mount. Hot horses have a different mind set and are less tolerant of their riders/trainers mistakes which causes many people to dislike them. They aren't a type for everyone. Maybe it's from being the eventer in me but I like arrogant, confident, and intellgent horses.


----------



## nurse_in_boots

My personal opinion - not a fan of warmbloods. Not because of their looks - they are gorgrous. But all the ones I have known were just big lugs that would just about walk over you, not out of meanness, just totally clueless. They remind me of Lenny from the book 'Of Mice and Men', I can just picture them saying "Duh, OK George" and petting some helpless mouse to death. Sorry for the random literary reference!


----------



## Flickergurl15

i like all type of breeds.


----------



## Flickergurl15

and by the way i agree with twhbea. this post will most likely start trouble. i was going to say a lot of things back but i decided not to. and twhbea your horse is beautiful


----------



## Julia

I really don't like Arabians, but they were bred to be tough desert horses. They're the way they are for a reason, they're not just some 'designer horse'. For that reason, I can respect them, but I would not buy one because of the temperament. Also, they tend to be awkward jumpers. 

However, Arabians can be beautiful when crossed. I'd rather have a QH Arab cross than a Quarter horse or an Arabian. Just personal preference.


----------



## horse_luver4e

Too many pages! Lol!

Okay I have a few breeds.

I HATE the following:
Mustangs (EWWW! :x )
Saddlebreds (Whats the point? Yuck :? )
Arabians (They look scared all the time!lol :shock: )
Tennessee Walkers (There just for lazy people)

I'm sorry if anyone dissagrees but those breeds are just hopeless. There nasty.


----------



## kristy

horse_luver4e said:


> Too many pages! Lol!
> 
> Okay I have a few breeds.
> 
> I HATE the following:
> Mustangs (EWWW! :x )
> Saddlebreds (Whats the point? Yuck :? )
> Arabians (They look scared all the time!lol :shock: )
> Tennessee Walkers (There just for lazy people)
> 
> I'm sorry if anyone dissagrees but those breeds are just hopeless. There nasty.


These breeds certainly aren't hopeless. Responses like this will get this thread locked. Please use tact and respect when posting.


----------



## sweetypie16

Yeh, horse luver that is kinda putting other owners that have these horses (the breeds you stated).

The Breed i don't like is probally some standardbreds-not all but some don't look really nice, plus what i do - reining and campdrafting their gated movement isn't the best to chase after a cow :lol:


----------



## horse_luver4e

don't start attacking me i don't like those breeds. Ive heard worse posts back there. Lighten up. It's just my oppinion it doesn't matter people can still like those breeds but I don't


----------



## kristy

No one is attacking you nor is anyone going to. However, I found your post to be rude (as well as others) and it needed to be addressed.

Please be more respectful in the future.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I just said I don't like Arabians, TWH, Mustangs, and Saddlebreds. If you found others that were rude too, then why just 'address' me? just asking.


----------



## sweetypie16

K guys settle down!! Far enough you have your opinions-EVERY ONE DOES. But sometimes if you can't say anything nice don't say nothing at all, i don't have a big problem with you horse_luver but sometimes you can be a little out spoken to say the least. 

So can we drop this, arguments like this gets the threads locked, and no one likes some ridicules person to reck there thread, when all they are doing is asking a simple question- ok :wink:


----------



## latte62lover

i don't really think i have a least favourite horse. i have a favorite which is an arabian..they just look so noble and intelligent. if i were to go proportion wise i would probably say a welsh pony because theres something about them thats a little funny but as for their personality i love them!!! also most of them are really adorable...Lipizzaners are amazing horses but i dont like how their heads round out instead of dishing in...another horse is like that but the breed name escapes me now....personally i find quarter horses to be absolute perfectly proportioned and i love their heads...they look almost lovable!


----------



## purest silver

i think that my least favourite breed is the knapstrub or something like that because they're white with black spots and they're draft horses, really weird looking


----------



## latte62lover

to puresilver 
ive never heard about that breed huh ill look it up


----------



## purest silver

oh yeah it is ... different. but dont trust me completely on the spelling  lol


----------



## latte62lover

i couldn't even find any pictures of that breed. i think your spelling's right though. If you find any pictures of it could you post them??


----------



## nurse_in_boots

Here's a link to a page about them

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/horses/knabstrup/index.htm


----------



## latte62lover

Ooooo i like them! they're definitely different but they're still really i don't know. haha Thanks for the link!


----------



## sweetypie16

:lol: My least would have to be umm.... probally standardbreds, i don't really like their gait, but i understand they have a wonderful nature. But i still don't dis like the breed, just don't prefer it over QH, ASH, arabs ect....


----------



## keithturner

I cannot say I have a least favorite. So far I have ridden an Arabian, TN walker, qh, and saddlebred. I like the Arabian because he does not like to sit still for long and loves to prance around. I love the TN walker because he is HUGE yet gentle and rides better than a cadillac. I like the qh becuase of her personality. I instantly fell in love with Troy, our Saddlebred, because of his affection towards us before we even bought him.


----------



## moonflame994

oh my goodness i hate twh all the times i got on 1 they go nuts


----------



## Eventer Chick

I hate standardbreds the are so gross with their straight backs and when the pace it makes me sick.
SORRY TO ALL OF THE STARNDARD BRED OWNERS!!!!!


----------



## Delregans Way

Hello,

I don't have a least faviourite breed, i think they are all unique in there own special way.


----------



## alucard

I'd also have to say any horse that has inbreeding in it too, regardless of breed....like serious inbreeding from bad owners who breed garbage horses just to make money off them...I know of one in my area that does that, and my friend bought a horse for 2500 without checking the breeder, and guess what? it's the douche's that inbreed their horses! Paints nonetheless. sorry to vent guys. :evil:


----------



## ForeverOnAHorse

barnrat said:


> My least favorite is the bashkir curly I would hate grooming them, and dont think they look that cute.


i totally agree i hate those horses but they are probably really nice. i feel so bad hating them


----------



## jazzyrider

wow!! all i can say it that i am absolutely amazed and how many people seem to hate a certain horse with such vehemence. arent we all horse lovers??

i, like others and as i have said in another thread one time, appreciate all horses for the uniqueness they have. to not it like disliking a person that isnt as good looking for some reason as the next. 

as also mentioned, a lot of the reasons people are giving are things that horses do that we, as their "masters" MAKE them do. or, by mistreatment, a certain horse gains certain characteristics. all horses under the care of a true horseman, have the potential to be as calm, well trained as the next.

having said all that, i have a tb, a wb and a sb. all 3 of these horses have been picked at throughout this thread and i strugle to understand some peoples comments. i think some people confuse a bad exp with a horse as being that particular horses 'thing'.

i have had a few thoroughbreds now and while they can be hot headed off the track, all it takes is some time and patience and they can be turned into wonderful horses. as far as eventing goes, tb's are up there with some of the best. as are wb's. although they can be a little 'dopey' for want of a better word, they are incredibly gentle at the same time. 

now for the standardbreds. ok, they have been trained and bred to have a particular gait. this can be annoying but why do people dislike them mainly? because they pace or trot. this is something that with a little work, can be trained out. my sb does pace when he gets excited but otherwise he has been trained out of that and is a beautiful ride. he has done well in shows, jumps brilliantly and is an amazing friend. conformation wise he is quite nice as well. i have grown up with them as my dad bred/raced them and i have only ever found one i didnt like and that was because of his previous trainer. 

so as i said, i appreciate all horses so i guess that makes me a TRUE horse lover. i love them all for the power and beauty they all possess in their own way


----------



## Vidaloco

Maybe this thread should have been called "least favorite breed-er" or "least favorite breeding/training practice" That being said I would have to say TWH and the soring practice some trainers use.

That didn't sound right...I love Tennessee Walkers but hate the soring. There thats better :wink:


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer

Arabians.. I think they look to fake, their hour-glass shaped heads that look like you could break, thin body and I just don't like their body or personaility.


----------



## kim_angel

Skippy! said:


> LOL I was thinking about not posting after i saw the user name of the thread creator.. LOL
> 
> Mine has to be Tennessee Walking Horses for a few reasons...
> 
> 1- How abused and mistreated the show horses are.. when i think of a walking horse, the first thing that comes to mind is those HUGE shoes and wide eyes.
> 
> 2- They look like a really crazy riding horse.. most of the "pleasure" ones i see are absolutely insane.. but you cant tell their owners this.. their owners i have encountered believe that since they are well papered, they must be wonderful animals.. and the bucking/rearing? Its just SPIRIT  Yeah.. RIGHT.
> 
> 3- That every single Walking Horse breeder I have met think that they are the best breed on earth and that all other breeds just dont cut it. Paint horses and Quarter horses are my favorite breeds, but just because they are doesnt mean i don't think any other breed sucks. If i meet someone who breeds Arabians i don't run my mouth about how much i dislike arabians.. but good lord.. every Walking Horse Trainer/Breeder I have met has shoved TWH's down my throat as soon as they find out i like Quarter Horses and Paints and down on me for liking my breed. There is no such thing as the ULTIMATE horse breed.. all breeds have their strong points.. but no one breed is the best.
> 
> 4- There is no real work when you ride them.. you just plop your butt in the saddle and feel it grow. At least with riding horses with a trot, you can post and whatnot.. this is where i get most of my excersize when riding.
> 
> 5- Midnight Sun bred horses have huge ugly heads.. its a cruel hard fact.. LOL
> 
> 6- I just dont care for the build of Walkers.. their heads tend to look a little huge, their eyes bulge, and the stance they put them in when they are posing for pictures reminds me of a horse that has sore feet and is trying to stretch its weight out.
> 
> 7- They bred the original purpose out of the horse. The horses that are the best breeders, make the most money, and most people drool over are the World Grand Champions in the heavily shod division thing.. when they have the thick pads on.. Well, i worked with show Walkers.. and they cant be turned out with those shoes on.. and cant be worked for longer than 15 minutes a day with those shoes on or they get overly exhausted. Walkers were created to walk ALL DAY and have a smooth efficient gait so the farmer could check fence lines and check over their crops all day. Now, the "best of the best" cant go for very long at all under saddle because of those stupid pads. If they horse wont pick its feet up that high WITHOUT shoes.. maybe they arent supposed to pick their feet up that high at all!
> 
> 8- They are broke to ride at a mere 16 months if they are used to show... from what I have seen from 4 different show barns.. Sure, Thoroughbreds are also broke at an early age.. but guess what? They only carry about 90 pounds because thats racing regulations.. Walking Horses? The people i have seen that break these yearlings weigh over 200 and less than 400... Poor babies =/
> 
> Its more the people that own Walking horses that i dont like.. about 15% or 10% of all walkers i met were actually GOOD horses.. the rest were absolutely terrible horses because of one thing or another.. whether it be their trainer, owner, or their breeding.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion, so im not right or wrong, im just speaking from my experience =)


I just wanted to comment on a few things here:

1) This is not the breeds fault, but the trainers fault. The TWHBEA is moving away from these practices calling them inhumane and inappropriate. You will see less and less "big lick" horses. Not all TWH's are big lick walkers either. My two have a natural gait and have never had weights on their feet/hooves.

2) This can be said about a lot of breeds. For me, every crazy horse I have ever seen has been an Arab. I have yet to see a crazy TwH - to be honest.

3) I agree - no breed is the best or worst. Breeders are proud of the product they sell though. You cant fault them for thinking thiers in the best. And again, you cant fault the horse because of the people.

4) There is no work when you ride them? LOL. I take it that you havent ridden one. You have to work to get them in their gait and to keep them in their gait. If you are talking about posting or keeping your western seat, well yea...its a godsend for some of us who dont have to work to keep their seat and hate posting. I for one had a QH for 23 yrs but broke my back. The only way I can ride again without extreme pain is a gaited horse because its very low impact on my back if any. Gaited horses are a blessing for those of us with these injuries.

5) My husbands horse has Midnight Sun. I think he is gorgeous though.

6) Not all TWH's have the roman head. It depends on thier bloodline. As for being parked out, thats something that is trained. Not all TWH's do it. Its more of a "show thing".

7) Again - the stacked shoes and weights on the legs are frowned upon by many these days. We would like to keep them naturally gaited, not that false big lick. 

8 ) I dont know the breaking rules of some breeders/trainers. But my TWH's werent broken until 2 yrs old. I guess it depends on the breeder/trainer. Again, how can you fault the horse because of poor practices by humans?


----------



## kim_angel

kristy said:


> That's very limited. I don't really believe people with semi-serious or serious back problems should ride. As far as joints, only specific joints can truly benefit, others are used while riding racking or non-racking horses. I have a joint problem, by the way, a racking horses would cause no benefit. And I meant riding in general. But these are just my opinions.


You have *GOT* to be kidding me, right???

I broke my lower back and so now I shouldnt ever ride again?

Wow.

Gaited horses and racking horses are the only way I can still ride with out pain. I thank god for them every day. I have been riding horses for 23 yrs and dont plan to stop just because of a back injury. I am just thankful that I found a way to ride pain free and safely.


----------



## jazzyrider

kim_angel said:


> kristy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very limited. I don't really believe people with semi-serious or serious back problems should ride. As far as joints, only specific joints can truly benefit, others are used while riding racking or non-racking horses. I have a joint problem, by the way, a racking horses would cause no benefit. And I meant riding in general. But these are just my opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> You have *GOT* to be kidding me, right???
> 
> I broke my lower back and so now I shouldnt ever ride again?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Gaited horses and racking horses are the only way I can still ride with out pain. I thank god for them every day. I have been riding horses for 23 yrs and dont plan to stop just because of a back injury. I am just thankful that I found a way to ride pain free and safely.
Click to expand...

ah dont worry about what was said there. i too suffer with back problems, have done my whole life and nothing would stop me riding. sometimes i have to lighten the work load a little but i will continue to ride until i no longer cant. 

you are the best judge of your own limitations and if you want to ride, more power to ya


----------



## laceyf53

My least favorite breed would be any that is very line bred/in bred. All horses have their good qualities and everyone here who dislikes a certain breed has probably encountered individuals that are line bred and neurotic. The ones that are obviously subjected to this are the most popular performance breeds like Arabians,Thoroughbreds, standardbreds, saddlebreds, quarter horses, TWHs, ect. I find this interesting because when I was young I had a gaited Tennessee walking horse and he was my favorite riding horse to this day. Calm in every situation, smooth, beautiful, and sweet. He had come from a very good breeder and trainer so he was well rounded and a great all around horse. Then I got an Arab from racing lines, and she was a hell *****, totally neurotic from bad handling and the crossing of the same line over and over. My new little Arab is the sweetest horse I have ever encountered. Really embodies what the Arabian horse is all about and why it is my favorite breed. He has been fairly handled since birth and he is not a product of excessive line breeding. He comes when I call like a puppy, I taught him to bow in 10 minutes, when I rub him he rocks like a rocking horse and if you let him he will lick your body over and over and never bite. I have sat on this horse and he isn't even broke. You just have to know how to select the best horse from the herd. It doesn't matter what breed it is it just matters how it is handled, how it is bred, and what discipline you want to practice. I love all horses!


----------



## WranglerBlondie93.

AppaloosaLover said:


> I would totally have to say quarterhorses! They all look like a bunch of clones for starters. I also think they are waaaay overbred and tend to have way too many health problems....ie. back problems. Also, do you HAVE TO give them such cheeeeesy names? Shesa blah blah blah. Zippo blah blah blah. Ima blah blah. AHHHHH! Have some originality!!
> 
> 
> 
> um.
> may i say something hope it doesnt affend anyone but considering that your a appaloosa lover.
> did ya know that pretty much the appaloosa came from the quarter horse??
> please correct me if im wrong but thats just what im saying.
> 
> i would have to say my least favourite breed would have to be im not sure really.
> i dont make false things about those different breeds that i have never worked with now my horse has quarter horse, appaloosa, arab and clydesdale in her but yeah im just saying did you know that??
> but by all means correct me if im wrong but every horse is related in a way.
Click to expand...


----------



## kagan123

I respect all of your opinions, but in the quarter horses' defense, i own one and have ridden many and they are the most versatile horses i have ever worked with. the one i own now, jake, can and will do anything i ask him to, he can jump, barrel race, anything. he's extremely affectionate and is an easy horse for beginners but for experienced riders he makes himself more of a challenge, he's so intelegent to be able to do that. here are some pictures of him.

















^please excuse my terrible equatation in that picture, it's a long story..


----------



## alucard

I agree with you Kagan. The qh is def the most versatile breed in all sports.

and in their defense, people give arabians way more stupid names. Because their 'arabian' they have to have some smarmy middle eastern name. sheesh yourself!


----------



## GallopAway

alucard said:


> I agree with you Kagan. The qh is def the most versatile breed in all sports.
> 
> and in their defense, people give arabians way more stupid names. Because their 'arabian' they have to have some smarmy middle eastern name. sheesh yourself!


Hey now, don't be dissin' on my Ay-rabs crazy names. lol. 
Some of them do have some extremely odd names though.

Not dissing QH's though. I've seen some absolutely stunning ones. I loooovvvvee watching them do reining. I think that would be so awesome to try. 

I just think every breed has its good and its bad..

But Arabs really are my thing. I really love Country English Pleasure and Park classes, and Arabs are more suited for it than QH's, IMO. I love seeing a truely talented Arab throw up it's tail and power around the ring. =]. I'm pretty much a sucker for anything flashy that has a ton of animation. haha.


----------



## WranglerBlondie93.

um.
whats the sheesh for?
there is nothing wrong with having an opionin.


----------



## jazzyrider

there is a lot of criticism going on in here. arabs have more middle eastern names as that is their place of origin and those "stupid" names as they have been called, generally suit the horse. a stupid name to one persons ear may be a lovely name to another. take me for example, i hate using peoples names for horses yet there are many people with peoples names for horses, even here on this forum. this does not mean i have decided i wont like that breed of horse now or give that horses owner a hard time.

i really dont think the amount of put downs in this thread is really necessary. a name is a name is a name and its quite rude to have a go at a particular type of person/horse for the names they have. most arabs name are no sillier than some race horse names but because the poster doesnt like arabs, its easy to pick on everything including the name :roll: 

can we stick to the question rather than having silly little spats starting over such things. after all, a horses name really shouldnt be a good reason for disliking them. too many reasons given have been very shallow and can give the totally wrong impression to anyone reading this thread who is still learning about the different breeds of horses etc


----------



## Ride4Life

my least fav breed is an Ardennais. i saw a pic of them in a horse breed book & they are far the most uglyest horse im seen in my whole life lol..its pretty sad because in france they are breed for meat, heres a picture of one


----------



## jazzyrider

Ride4Life said:


> my least fav breed is an Ardennais. i saw a pic of them in a horse breed book & they are far the most uglyest horse im seen in my whole life lol..its pretty sad because in france they are breed for meat, heres a picture of one


aaww he's so cute  but then i like stocky, chunky horses


----------



## kim_angel

Ride4Life said:


> my least fav breed is an Ardennais. i saw a pic of them in a horse breed book & they are far the most uglyest horse im seen in my whole life lol..its pretty sad because in france they are breed for meat, heres a picture of one


awww he is adorable!
I love all sorts of draft-built horses.
I would own one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ride4Life

lol maybe im jsut the only 1 that doesnt like him. i usually do like most draft horses but i dont really no y i dont like them lol..


----------



## ponypile

I don't know which one I like the least, but I really don't like appys, QHs, saddleseat type horses (saddlebred, TWH, etc) and arabs. I would never buy a stock horse, saddlebred type, or and arab. I'm very english, every dressage and jumper type person, and these horses really don't attract me. I will admit though there are acceptions in all breeds. I have seen arabs that look like warmbloods, and appys and QHs that can jump the moon and have great movement. But most of these horses have STRONG TB infuence and that kinda throws them out of the catigory of 'stock horse'. Don't get me wrong though, I can still appritiate good horses, I'm currently training a tanky appy, who is really sweet, and fun to ride, but would still _never_ consider buying. I like the willingness of these stock horse types. But these type of horses are just not ment for what I like to do (higher level anyways, so don't jump down my throat if your 15 hand 1300lb QH can jump 3 feet), so it makes sence that im not patially attracted to them. As for saddlebreds..... the day I ride saddleseat is the day hell freezes over!


----------



## ponypile

WranglerBlondie93. said:


> AppaloosaLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would totally have to say quarterhorses! They all look like a bunch of clones for starters. I also think they are waaaay overbred and tend to have way too many health problems....ie. back problems. Also, do you HAVE TO give them such cheeeeesy names? Shesa blah blah blah. Zippo blah blah blah. Ima blah blah. AHHHHH! Have some originality!!
> 
> 
> 
> um.
> may i say something hope it doesnt affend anyone but considering that your a appaloosa lover.
> did ya know that pretty much the appaloosa came from the quarter horse??
> please correct me if im wrong but thats just what im saying.
Click to expand...

 Actually appaloosas orignated as a 'wild' breed, with strong spanish influance. Today though, many appys closely resemble QHs with spots because the appaloosa registation accepts QHs into its papers. (This is the same idea that you can get really TBie QHs, because AQHA lets the JC in).
This is what an 'old style' appy looks like: 
http://cache.eb.com/eb/image?id=5757&rendTypeId=4
It has a larger, curved, more upright neck (from the spanish influence), less of a butt, and typically a larger, more 'rugged' (rugged doesn't mean ugly, fyi!) looking head than a modern QH. They are typically more hardy , the old style ones, since they still poscess the quailties of a breed that was wild.

And here we have your spotted QH  








Knowtice the larger hind quarters, the straighter neck, larger forarms and more short, 'power and agility' muscles, smaller feet and more chizzled face.


----------



## luvmystandardbred27

I think that any breed that is "high-maintenance" I do not care for very much.


----------



## jazzyrider

ponypile - now thats one nice looking appy


----------



## Nita

i love pretty much all horses. i think the only one i wouldn't like is the bashkir curly. i just don't like the look of them and would hate to brush them!! other than that, i love all horses.


----------



## XxSkylarxLoverxX

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wuqN9n4RF4Y
i dont like those kind of TWH's. i dont hate the breed, i just hate what the owners do to them.


----------



## fordchic2011

*hateful breed*

The breeds i dislike the most are Arabs, Standerdbreds, and Arabians because there body structure is just odd looking like the small head, long legs and back and i dont know i just think some of them look kinda funny. Although i have to say some of them are pretty.


----------



## Supermane

I have a few least favorite breeds.
Um, gaited breeds in general, arabians, and thoroughbreds (even though I have two), Well, I like Canadian thoroughbreds.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I don't really have a least favourite breed.

Every horse is unique in it's own way.


----------



## kagan123

ponypile said:


> I don't know which one I like the least, but I really don't like appys, QHs, saddleseat type horses (saddlebred, TWH, etc) and arabs. I would never buy a stock horse, saddlebred type, or and arab. I'm very english, every dressage and jumper type person, and these horses really don't attract me. I will admit though there are acceptions in all breeds. I have seen arabs that look like warmbloods, and appys and QHs that can jump the moon and have great movement. But most of these horses have STRONG tb infuence and that kinda throws them out of the catigory of 'stock horse'. Don't get me wrong though, I can still appritiate good horses, I'm currently training a tanky appy, who is really sweet, and fun to ride, but would still _never_ consider buying. I like the willingness of these stock horse types. But these type of horses are just not ment for what I like to do (higher level anyways, so don't jump down my throat if your 15 hand 1300lb qh can jump 3 feet), so it makes sence that im not patially attracted to them. As for saddlebreds..... the day I ride saddleseat is the day hell freezes over!


..not all saddlebreds are used for saddleseat ya know.
i actually had a trainer that had a ton of jumping saddlebreds once.
they're actually pretty good at it as long as they are not gaited.

..just sayin.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I think this thread should be locked. Theres to many pages.


----------



## Ride4Life

lol the qh im riding in that pic can jump 3ft & higher, but i jumped that jump in my picture pretty badly & my mom couldnt get a better action picture on her camera so ya lol


----------



## Gypsy29

I completely agree about Shetlands! I know a lot of people that think they are a great kids horse becaus they are cute and small, but they are little devils. They must be trying to compinsate for their size. Don't get me wrong, there are good ones out there, I'm just saying that most all of them I have ever seen enjoy kicking and bitting.

Gaitedhorse said that she doesn't like the small head of the quarter horse. Just wanted to say that I love it. I don't like the huge bulky heads TWH or any of those other breeds. Quater horses are my fav :lol: 

So all in all I'd have to say my least favorite breed is the trainers! I think any horse can be good if it has a good trainer, but if a horse gets stuck with a bad one, like the ones who put the heavy shoes on them to make them move in an unatural manner, it is pretty hard for them to like people, so therefore they are viewed as crazy and not a good horse, when it was all the trainers fault in the first place. And I don't know about you guys, but where I live everyone calls themselves a trainer. And out of the many there are only a handful that can even ride properly. And again don't get me wrong, because there are obviously lots of good trainers out there


----------



## moomoo

I HATE ARABS I THINK THEY R STUPID HORSES. I AM A QUARTER HORSE GIRL.THEY CAN JUMP,SHOW,ENDURANCE,BARREL RACE.ROPE,PEN. PRETTY MUCH DO ANYTHING I LUV EM. 
oh  everyone hates arabs

but misty is ok cos she is only a part bred  doesnt have a dishface, is friendly, not a weirdo, doesnt bite, is not antisocial,lol doesnt have crazy eyes, is so responsive, i could happily ride with no reins and control her lol she can jump 4'6 +, be a show pony, handy pony, racer, WHP, x/c, ode, sj or endurance  yay i love my little misty the arab hehe










i dont think i have a least favourite breed, maybe twh or saddlebreds, there are just some horses whos personality i dont like, generally grumpy ones which bite and kick


----------



## Abby

I think my least favorite breed is the Hanoverian. I think they are unattractive in that their neck go from wide to very narrow, they're hind quarters look very off set because of a high set tail, they seem to have long awkward looking cannons. They're necks and rumps look awkward all together, their head is unpleasantly shaped with a narrow jaw and chin for that matter, their rear legs seem to stand wide apart.

To me they just look like a very uncomfortable and unattractive breed.


----------



## latte62lover

Hey moomoo try being a little kinder when talking about horses other people might possibly like. I just wanted to say that practically EVERY horse has a litttle arab in them... yes even quarter horses. Also Arabs are said to be some of the brightest horses every! Yes its true that many not all arabs are spirited but i would prefer a horse like that than one that doesn't do anything! Arabs are also not antisocial horses. Sorry moomoo to burst your bubble but have you actually even been with more than one or two arabs. Even if you've been with a hundred i can guarantee you that you were with a very poor example of arabians. My first encounter with arabians was when i was six. I had zero experience with horses but my dad brought me to an arabian horse farm. The own brought me into the paddock where many were held. Most of them came up to me and none bit me at all!!! she even let me choose any horse and i sat on top bareback while she wasn't even holding on....WHY???? because she trusted all of her horses and wasn't prejudiced against the breed just because one of the arabs she met wasn't the sweetest. Yes everyone is entitled to their own opinion but if you are prejudice you simply aren't. "Prejudice is what fools use for reason."


----------



## barnrat

haha, did you not read all of moomoo's post? 

She has an arab named Misty.


----------



## moomoo

hehe the bit in caps was meant to be a quote but i forgot the quote marks so sorry to burst ur bubble latte62lover but you just wasted a hell of a lot of time on that big post hehe :lol:


----------



## Ride4Life

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA! o wait was that out loud? o sry... that is pretty funny tho,


----------



## jazzyrider

come on guys! there really is no need for defensiveness and sarcasm. it was an easy mistake to make considering there were NO quote marks. i suppose neither of you have ever gotten things wrong?????


----------



## pure-freedom

I dont really think theres a horsebreed that i dont like.
But Heres the thing..
KEEP READING DONT STOP.
I ride western.
And one thing that really bugs me is..
TB's.
Why?
I think there soo pretty!!
But..
They get sick to easily and are being used for the wrong things. 
I personally think that jumping/eventing/dressage are great choices!
But racing. 
Ive seen alot of bad things when I used to work at the tracks.
I personally love Tb's I just think there being mistreated.
So there really isnt any breed I dont like I just think certain breeds are being misused.

Ashley.
No grudges kay? ♥


----------



## latte62lover

thank you jazzzyrider because they really were no quote marks making it seem like you just wanted to say something with A LOT of emphasize and determination!!! and i didn't waste a lot of time because for whoever wrote that quote can read this and maybe learn something. I WASN'T trying to be mean to you i was just trying to make a point. Now i get that that was a quote and im sorry that you had to think that my post was directed to you. we obviously both made mistakes here.


----------



## barnrat

thats really funny, I was thinking why moomoo would say they were stupid and yet have one.....lol.


----------



## moomoo

sorry  i love my little moo though  i found out yesterday that the 'irish sport horse' part of her is connemara  what a cute other half


----------



## latte62lover

haha i love connemaras!!! They are so cute... we used to have one at my barn but  but then they sold him


----------



## Ride4Life

i totally agree with u pure-freedom. yaa i guess its kinda cool to watch the horses run around they track going crazy fast but there are 2y/o out there & they are not fully grown which means they will get injured running like that, & i just think its so sad how so many off them get broken legs & have to be put down, like Ruffian, Barbaro, & deff a lot more


----------



## jazzyrider

barnrat said:


> thats really funny, I was thinking why moomoo would say they were stupid and yet have one.....lol.


no offence but is there really any need to keep going with it?? its already been established that it was a mistake

i used to think tb's were stupid in my younger years. i said i would never own one because they are too nuts. then i met an ottb that was just stunning and bought him. he was such a quiet thing but for a long time i still maintained a dislike for tb's in general as i thought he was an exception to the rule. these things can happen


----------



## barnrat

um sorry? I didn't mean anything from my remark...


----------



## buckaroo2010

i really like all breeds but if i ahd to pick on i would say any draft breed i dont like the way they are built they are way to big to do anthing


----------



## kim_angel

buckaroo2010 said:


> i really like all breeds but if i ahd to pick on i would say any draft breed i dont like the way they are built they are way to big to do anthing


My sister used to Barrel Race with her American Cream Draft. And he had such a graceful, elegant flying lead change... it would melt your heart.
 

I think just about any horse, whether big boned or not, can do anything that they are trained to do.


----------



## sweetwaterarabians

Boy, some of you people that say you "hate" a certain breed need to get out more. You can't judge a breed based on one or two horses. They are all individuals and their personalities are based and breeding, environment and the people who raise them. I will say I don't like how some horses are treated in certain breeds like the TWH and TBs. But that doesn't mean I don't like those horses.

I can't say that I have a least favorite breed. I like all of them. They all have their own unique qualities. My favorite breed by far is the Arabian but I'd be happy with any horse as long as it was a good horse. I like Arabians because they are so loyal, friendly and beautiful. Sure, Arabians aren't for every one. Different personalities of people mesh with different personalities of horses.


----------



## jazzyrider

sweetwaterarabians said:


> Boy, some of you people that say you "hate" a certain breed need to get out more. You can't judge a breed based on one or two horses. They are all individuals and their personalities are based and breeding, environment and the people who raise them. I will say I don't like how some horses are treated in certain breeds like the TWH and TBs. But that doesn't mean I don't like those horses.
> 
> I can't say that I have a least favorite breed. I like all of them. They all have their own unique qualities. My favorite breed by far is the Arabian but I'd be happy with any horse as long as it was a good horse. I like Arabians because they are so loyal, friendly and beautiful. Sure, Arabians aren't for every one. Different personalities of people mesh with different personalities of horses.


amen!!


----------



## I Love Lane

sweetwaterarabians said:


> Boy, some of you people that say you "hate" a certain breed need to get out more. You can't judge a breed based on one or two horses. They are all individuals and their personalities are based and breeding, environment and the people who raise them. I will say I don't like how some horses are treated in certain breeds like the TWH and TBs. But that doesn't mean I don't like those horses.
> 
> I can't say that I have a least favorite breed. I like all of them. They all have their own unique qualities. My favorite breed by far is the Arabian but I'd be happy with any horse as long as it was a good horse. I like Arabians because they are so loyal, friendly and beautiful. Sure, Arabians aren't for every one. Different personalities of people mesh with different personalities of horses.


Thank god for that!!! I am on the same page as you because I think that true horse people just love and need to be around horses. When the world seems at its worst, a horse will never judge you for the clothes you wear or the hairstyle that you have! The most rewarding thing in the world is to wrap your arms around a horse and somehow their grace makes you know that everything will work out fine..........


----------



## palomino1978

I wouldnt care to own another small arab, or smaller, stocky QH- I love horses that are long strided, fluid, and way comfortable to ride. I dont like choppy trotting and loping. I like my long legged horses- but the breeds vary. I have a TB looking appy and a TB looking QH that are both beautiful and lovely movers- it really just depends on the horse for what I like. Some horses I click with, and others rub me the wrong way.


----------



## jazzyrider

I Love Lane said:


> sweetwaterarabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, some of you people that say you "hate" a certain breed need to get out more. You can't judge a breed based on one or two horses. They are all individuals and their personalities are based and breeding, environment and the people who raise them. I will say I don't like how some horses are treated in certain breeds like the TWH and TBs. But that doesn't mean I don't like those horses.
> 
> I can't say that I have a least favorite breed. I like all of them. They all have their own unique qualities. My favorite breed by far is the Arabian but I'd be happy with any horse as long as it was a good horse. I like Arabians because they are so loyal, friendly and beautiful. Sure, Arabians aren't for every one. Different personalities of people mesh with different personalities of horses.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god for that!!! I am on the same page as you because I think that true horse people just love and need to be around horses. When the world seems at its worst, a horse will never judge you for the clothes you wear or the hairstyle that you have! The most rewarding thing in the world is to wrap your arms around a horse and somehow their grace makes you know that everything will work out fine..........
Click to expand...

so very true  i would be a world away if it werent for my horses. ugly, long necked, short necked, funky backed, strange gaited or all muscle bound, they are all the beautiful creatures we call horses and i love them all


----------



## hunterequlover781

I don't like any of the gaited horses(Morgans, Saddlebreds, etc.) They are just downright ugly. I'm not big on draft horses either.


----------



## Avery

I can't stand Arabs.
1. They are crazy. The only calm Arab I've ever come across was about 32 years old. All the others have been nuts out of their gourds.
2. They're ugly. I hate their spindly little legs, their dishy faces, and the way that they carry themselves.
3. Arab people are creepers. I dont know why every Arab owner I've ever met has been a complete freak.


----------



## Sara

Avery said:


> I can't stand Arabs.
> 1. They are crazy. The only calm Arab I've ever come across was about 32 years old. All the others have been nuts out of their gourds.
> 2. They're ugly. I hate their spindly little legs, their dishy faces, and the way that they carry themselves.
> 3. Arab people are creepers. I dont know why every Arab owner I've ever met has been a complete freak.


lol, I think you are generalizing a bit, but that is your right Surely you can't deny the effect arab blood has had on many of today's modern breeds?


----------



## Avery

Well, yeah, I know that most breeds can be traced back to Arabs. But I still can't stand them.


----------



## moomoo

> Arab people are creepers. I dont know why every Arab owner I've ever met has been a complete freak.


haha! **** that is soooo me :lol: 

somebody said that horses dont hate us for the clothes we wear, but some horses do hate men, hate young children, fat people, weedy people and mean people. :? lol


----------



## Ride4Life

yeah some dogs are like that 2... i no a lot of dogs that hate kids


----------



## GallopAway

hunterequlover781 said:


> I don't like any of the gaited horses(Morgans, Saddlebreds, etc.) They are just downright ugly. I'm not big on draft horses either.


I don't think Morgans are gaited.
And their are 3 gait saddlebreds. [and the 5 gaiters]

Haha, I'm personally a huge fan of those kinds. Anything with a big, animated trot sucks me in. :lol: 

Guess I'm not too much of a QH fan because of that. Not hating on them though [haha, that sounds so gangster... not really lol.] I looovvveee to watch QH do reining and I do think some of them are pretty... Just not really my cup of tea though.

I'm more of an Arab-Dutch Harness-Morgan-Saddlebred-National Show Horse-Half Arab-Hackney person. lol. Something that'll power around the ring, totally owning it and strutting it's stuff.


----------



## Ride4Life

hahah "Arab-Dutch Harness-Morgan-Saddlebred-National Show Horse-Half Arab-Hackney person" i luv that :lol: :lol:


----------



## GallopAway

Ride4Life said:


> hahah "Arab-Dutch Harness-Morgan-Saddlebred-National Show Horse-Half Arab-Hackney person" i luv that :lol: :lol:


Haha. I wonder what a cross between all those would look like. :shock: 

Probably either really stunning or reallllllllyyyy ugly.
I'm guessing it would probably be pretty odd looking. lol.


----------



## hunterequlover781

Oh. I'm not sure if they are. I just meant that I have a rather strong dislike for Morgans, the Tennessee Walkers, Saddlebreds, Standard-breds, Akhal Tekes. Oh and I forgot about paints and appys. I just don't like the coloring or personalities of the ones I have known.
I really don't mind arabs at all, which is strange b/c they kind of fit into the category of the horses I dislike, but I never have included them. They are cute and have pretty heads. lol


----------



## Equina

hunterequlover781 said:


> Oh and I forgot about paints and appys. I just don't like the coloring or personalities of the ones I have known.


Every Paint I've ever met has been a total sweetheart! I have worked with quite a few snotty Appys though! I wonder if the 'tude is a common trait for Appys. I used to not like colored horses either...I was a sucker for a dark bay with no markings. Until I bought my first horse who happened to be a Paint! I fell in love with his personality, so I figured I could deal with all the WHITE! 


I guess I'll add my least favorite breed. Although, I have no good reason for it, just some bad reasons: Connemara. When I was first learning to ride, this snotty young girl's parents bought her a Connemara. She loved it for a month and then the mare just sat in her stall for over a year. Every now and then, she'd bring someone by to 'show off' her pony and then put her back in her stall. I was out there as often as I could, cleaning stalls, tackrooms, grain rooms, kitchen, etc to earn some time to ride someone's horse. Meanwhile, the poor Connemara just sat in her stall, got way out of shape, and was always dirty. Eventually, the girl's parents decided to sell the mare for breeding purposes and took a bunch of photos of her...nether regions :wink: which was kind of traumatizing to my young eyes. 

Long story short, there was a horrible girl who owned a Connemara, so now whenever I hear of the breed, it makes me think of this girl and how she neglected her mare.


----------



## Tarvas Munkee

have to agree w/ TWH....sorry


----------



## wild_spot

I think that arabs are getting a bit of a bum deal in this thing.

I own an 11 year old arab, bought him when he was five and i was about 11. He is the friendliest, most intelligent, and trustworthy horse i have ever come across. I beleive that arabs have an unfair reputation for spookiness, they behave how their riders expects them to behave. I ahve never put up with spookiness or flightiness in Wildey, and as such he is the quietest horse i own. I can get him to walk across a mattress or carpet, he has been on our deck, and is always the last horse to spook. as well as this, he is the most versatile horse. can run wining times in about any sporting or mg event, wins dressage and jumping, and has dona all this with begginers and more experienced riders. everyone that meets him loves him, and he is the one horse we will NEVER sell.

Horses are how people make them.

On that note, I must say I am not the biggest fan of thouroughbreds. they are exactly how we have made them. selective breeding for racing has ensured that speed is the one highly emphasised trait. because of this, most thoroughbreds are too highly strung, extremely unsuitable to deal with natural terrain and as such extremely injury prone, and require much more feed and higher quality feed too maintain condition than many other horses.

I like a practical horse, and for me my arab has proven exactly that, never been injured. I also am friends with a family who own six arabs, everyone is quiet as and is ridden by children.

also I think the Australian Stock Horse deserves a mention.
My favourite breed ever!
perfect mix of practicality, temperement, and ability/versatility.

I think this topic is a good idea :]


----------



## jazzyrider

Avery said:


> I can't stand Arabs.
> 1. They are crazy. The only calm Arab I've ever come across was about 32 years old. All the others have been nuts out of their gourds.
> 2. They're ugly. I hate their spindly little legs, their dishy faces, and the way that they carry themselves.
> 3. Arab people are creepers. I dont know why every Arab owner I've ever met has been a complete freak.


im not a freak and i used to own an arab. a dear friend of mine has 3 lovely arabs and she is far from a freak. 

slightly over generalised there i think :roll: *sighs* why are there so many arab haters out there? im guessing in most cases many of these people havent even really had anything to do with them otherwise they would understand them more


----------



## Cheval

Here are mine, just keep in mind that this is my personal opinions, however I think all horses are great, and I don't usally look at the breed. But I "don't prefere" these:

* Arabians: I just really don't like their build -- tail, body, and face. It's just not appealing to me. I don't like to say that their all high strung, because for a fact thats a no, because I know a few Arabian lesson horses that are the sweetest and best for the begginers. 

* The Halter-Quarter Horses: Well, I'm one of those people that don't give "credit" to Impressive. First, HyPP is not great, and he put it in Quarter Horse blood. Then, they're so big, and it's just not pretty. 

* Bashkir Curlies: I don't like their curly coat.

* Gaited Horses: I really don't like their gaits, I think they're comfortable, but I hate the way the people train them (with the huge shoes, chains, etc), so I do feel really bad for them. I just don't think they're pretty, either.

I'm going to get nailed!


----------



## JustDressageIt

twhbea said:


> Quarter horses (pleasure horses) have their blood drained to be lethargic and have to have blood count tests done


This is completely off topic, but ... is it true? I thought I had heard of everything, however this one is new to me.. please let me know if it is! I'd feel very ignorant.

Also, I'd like to raise some concern over this thread: it may have been interesting to start, however twhbea expressed that she was a new member, and felt that this was a hostile topic... I personally haven't seen her around much at all, so I'm guessing she left. Again, please correct me if I'm wrong. 

I'd like to see some people use more tact and maturity when answering these posts, i.e. instead of saying "i h8 arabs cuz the one i met one time was crazy" maybe try something like "I've only met one Arabian, and he didn't have the best personality so unfortunately that's led me to the conclusion that I don't like them as much as other breeds." That is, if you have to say you don't like a breed at all. I agree with all the other posters out there who have stated that most generalization of problems stem from a bad rap from bad trainers. [/quote]


----------



## AlmostFamous

First, people shouldn't like the people that bred the horses, not the breed itself, because the people are the ones that created it.
Anyways, I am going to be a hypocrite and say my least fav anyways.

1.The halter quarterhorses(not the appendixs)- they have bred to horse to have stocky build that its not natural looking anymore

2.Appys- Just mainly dont like some of the appys at the appy shows. 

3. Paints Show horses- the way the have bred the paints for shows is ridiculous. No horse should have its head in the ground for hunter pleasure or hunter hack, its awful. And many paints arn't able to jump big anymore because the way the breeders have made them. I love most paints just some in the paint world I dont care for.

4. National Show Horse- no defined arabian should ever be crossed with a larger headed saddlebred. I dont have anything against saddlebreds but I just dont think they cross well. I actually do like the older times saddlebred much more. To much higher stepping is happening. Not as natural.

And this is my personal opinion.


----------



## jazzyrider

^^^ thank you! this time you took the words out of my mouth 

i missed the part though where the comment was made about it being hostile and if thats the case, im very disappointed in those members who arent expressing themselves properly or with any tact.

please, please remember people that your words do have an impact on other readers. there are a few people who i havent seen around here of late and i can only attribute that to the fact that there has been too much unfriendliness going on. 

justdressageit had a very good point about wording things. a) text speak isnt allowed which everyone should know if they have read the forum rules. if you havent read them, do it!! b) even if something disgusts you, there is a way to express it without sounding like you are about to lost your sanity over it or like you are a secret axe murderer and arab horses are going to make you go on a killing spree

it would be good if we could get on with this subject. any more issues like have been mentioned and i will lock the thread so its up to you guys whether you the thread to stay open or not


----------



## Grendel

I love all horses, but I have to say...

arabians.


----------



## AlmostFamous

First off, every horse is different you can't pin point the breed for 1-100 horses of the breed you encountered. Next, it is sad that I can tell whos owned or been around many arabians in this forum. You shouldn't say arabians are crazy, breakable, awkward jumpers, not versatile or a bad horse in anyway, if you dont have lots of first hand experiences. Every arabian barn I have been to(which is many) have had none of these qualities. Many barns have halter, dressage, reining, cutting, hunter, eventing, endurance, and pleasure horses, all under one roof. None have been crazy, and certainly not breakable, if they can live in the tough arab desert they arnt breakable. Arabians are also some of the prettiest hunter movers and jumpers. Many pony breeders are breeding with arabians the get that very typey hunter movement. Also amazing with dressage because of how intelligent they can be. Anything you ask them to be they will atleast try. Also, with twh and saddlebreds, another very intelligent breed. Now I understand that everyone has an opinion on what they like, which is what the forum was asking for, it is when you go say you hate the breed because of this and that, is when it gets ridiculous! Say your opinion politely and thats all.


----------



## LadyDreamer

I dislike Arabs because I don't like thier minds. I grew up with one breed and don't understand the way they think. They act different from my breed, and I don't have a feel for them. I'm not around enough of them to change my mindset on them, and probably will not ever be. But my dislike is not going to hurt the breed. 

A lot of them are very beautiful horses, and I ADORE thier high waterfall tails.


----------



## Momo

this is just my opinion, and maybe I am not well versed enough to even have a least favorite breed but I don't really like Arabians. For me anyways. I think a lot of people look good riding them, but I can't see myself "fitting in" with the horse, ya know? I am more of a qh fan I must admit, and recently, I have really started loving fjord horses. So yeah, there's my 2 cents for the day.


----------



## Flickergurl15

i really dont have a least favorite breed.


----------



## FGRanch

My Least fave breed would be Tennese walking horses (racking horses) and TBs. I don't like TWH because of their heads and just the way they move in general. I don't like TB because they have been breed to be pampered like a barn full of snotty nosed little kids. This is not the horses fault but how people of breed them to be so sensitive to the climate, and world.


----------



## dannys_girl16

well, i didn't read all 12 pages of this thread because after three it seemed to all be the same sort of thing. 
here's my two cents.
if i had to construct my dream horse and someone said, name some breeds that it CANNOT be, i would say Tennessee Walker, pure Arabian, Norwegian Fjord.
I LOVE these breeds, because anything even remotely equine-ish is wonderful to me. 
But look at the "new" Arab - breeders have made the horse's face so dished that it can hardly breath. Tennessee Walkers and other gaited breeds have been totally brutalized by the PEOPLE who show them. And Fjords are, for the most part, just lazy.
Honestly, if left to their natural state without overbreeding and vanity, these breeds would be awesome, would they not?


----------



## SonnyWimps

I don't particually have a least favorite breed. There are some things about alot of breeds that I don't like and would change.
I don't like QHs faces, just something I don't like for some reason
I don't like TBs because of all the racing near me (for most of the TBs within a good 30 mile radius of me, have been raced)
And the list can go on

When I was looking to buy a horse, I put breeds aside. I figured out what I wanted in a horse, What type of personality, how well trained....and if I found more than one that fit all of them, then I'd choose out of looks, breeding, and stuff like that


----------



## my2geldings

Thoroughbreds. 
Now no attacking, this is my own opinion. I have owned them and ridden and worked with many (yikes) so I think its more than fair for me to give my opinion on this one.

I really dislike them. The way they look. They are very scrawny with no muscle tone to them. All they want to do is run (which is what they were bred for). Why people choose them for showing is beyond me. Always the fact that the beginning of each ride is always reminding them what you've taught the last 65 rides which makes them very unpleasant and not fun to ride.

Always have to worry about what they might do next. 

I just don't like them.


----------



## mlkarel2010

I'm not a fan of gaited horses.... idk why I just like naturally gaited horses better..... but my least favorites have to be Paso Finos and TWHs they seem REALLY unnatural and the ones I've met haven't had very great temperaments.... also I'm not really into English and these breeds don't excel at Western

also I don't like leopard appys..... I know it's technically not a breed, but they just drive me crazy, especially ones with out tails........ Some appys I like a lot though, but then there are horses of some breeds I like and others of the same breed I don't like so it isn't just limited to appys


----------



## montysshyboi

Uuuum dont have a least favourite breed.. I LOVES HORSES ALL OF THEM!! :wink:


----------



## Barngurl314

my least favorite would definitely have to be arabians. my horse is a Quarab (Quarter HorseXArabian) but he looks like a Quarter Horse for the most part. =/ Arabians are so "spirited" and not a very safe kids horse in my opinion. They may be beautiful, but isnt safetly more important than looks?


----------



## ahearn

I know it's one's own opinion but it always cracks me up when I hear someone say they don't like gaited horses because they "like naturally gaited horses better." Now, I understand show wise where one might be coming from on this, but otherwise, I think it's ridiculous to say they are not 'naturally gaited". 

I have one of those "not naturally gaited" horses. He runs (or should I say gaits) around our pasture very naturally. These horses have a natural gait. It's just up to the humans to make a definition as to what is "NATURAL" and what isn't. He seems very natural.....


----------



## .Delete.

Personally i don't like Appaloosas or Saddlebreds. I think everything about them is ugly and i think they move ugly. But thats just me.


----------



## Nevie

Not all qhs look like the ones people show.

I dislike arabians. I think they are ugly and just don't like them. There is someting about they way they looks that just doesn't strike my fancy.


----------



## my2geldings

Another general category of horse I'm not fond of are the gaited horses. The Paso's, Rocky Mountain etc.

I'm not sure why I dislike it, never ridden a gaited horse so really my dislike hasnt really been called for but for some reason it bugs me.


----------



## MoonlightEm

*like all horses*

Well I'm partial to quarterhorses and Paints and Appys. I owner a TwoEyed Jack grandaughter for 15 years and she was unbelievable. She passed away last Nov. in her 20s. What a gal!
Beautiful, sweet (opinionated at times) but gave me many delicious hours of fun. Now I have a Paint and am getting used to a young gelding - phew! I hate to say I have a least favorite breed. Many say they don't like gaited horses but I ride every day with a friend who has an Icelandic and what a love! Everyone laughs the first time they try him. I just like horses and think they're all special.
Em


----------



## twodozenroses

I really don't like standardbreds. Most are quite ugly and they don't generally have the most desirable movement. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## melinda27858

Any horse I have met with a great personality I LOVE! My friend has the sweetest Arabian and TB off the track, another boarder has an awesome TWH, I own a darling Appy, my first lesson horse was the sweetest QH mare....I could go on!!!

PERSONALITY means everything!


----------



## Roki98

I agree with theones who dont like standardbreds and I disagree with them too. I think some of STB are really ugly and mooving bad. But i know that their personalyti is a lot better than for some "beauty breed" horses and their willlingness is so good. Even if it does not help them much to become better moover or beautier  They still try their best


----------



## darkangel

I can quite honestly say there is not one breed of horse less desirable than another in my opinion.

I have loved horses for as long as i can remember and although i think none surpass the arabian, i believe each horse beautiful, regardless of breed, color or age.

Every horse, in its own way is beautiful. I just dont see ugly in any horse...lol.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Anything gaited.


----------



## LikeWhoaa

JustDressageIt said:


> twhbea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter horses (pleasure horses) have their blood drained to be lethargic and have to have blood count tests done
> 
> 
> 
> This is completely off topic, but ... is it true? I thought I had heard of everything, however this one is new to me.. please let me know if it is! I'd feel very ignorant.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

****!!!!!!

Hahaaaa, I have a "pleasure" QH, and i've never seen anyone drain the blood from a horse before. Because ya know, not only would the horse be "lethargic", but it would also be dead :wink: If anyone tried pulling that off at an AQHA approved show, they would not only be kicked off the grounds, but probably banned from AQHA.

I just found that hilarious.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

wow....just googled midnight sun and everyone is right....his foals do have big heads


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

*Least Fav Horse*



barnrat said:


> My least favorite is the bashkir curly I would hate grooming them, and dont think they look that cute.


Belive it or not, the Curlies arent hard to groom at all! lol It depends on the coat, but usually they are really the easiest horses to groom. You dont groom out the coat at all. In the summer my mare sheds out to a really fine hair and it looks like crushed velvet and my gelding just has a normal haired coat in the summer. In the winter I just slick them over with a brush and they are good to go, no matter how heavy their coats are haha


----------



## irisheyes12

Anything gaited would be at the top of my list. I don't like Arabian's either.


----------



## my2geldings

I really dislike gaited horses. I don't like the choppiness look of the gate and how uneven it looks.

I'm not a big fan of QHs and appys mainly because the one is a cow horse and I dont like the conformation and appys, well I just don't like the coloring.


----------



## WSArabians

****!

Okay, first off, I have to say this has been the most ridicously amusing threads that I have read in a long time.
I do admit I did a lot of head shaking and snickering a lot of people. 

Anyhow, to start with - there isn't really breed that I hate - certain horses of certain breeds most definately - but there are a few breeds that I would never own.

I'll start with Standardbreds, Thoroughbreds, Tennessee Walkers, etc. 
I've worked with a few and those ones I just didn't care for. Temperment, looks, riding, conformation... didn't care for it. IMO.

Paints - I can't stand their colouring, and when you have a good Quarter Horse I'm not sure why you'd get one all spotted when they look better solid. IMO.

Appy's - I really can't get past their eyes, their tails, their colouring, and their stubborn attitude that some of them have. IMO.

Now, I'm not slamming these breeds - I know just as well as anyone that there are multi-talented horses in each breed that has made it's own mark in one way or another - they are just horses that I wouldn`t want in my pasture. 

Now, what I really don`t understand is how these people go on these huge rant about certain breeds when I can guarantuee most of them have never worked with or nor considered the fact of the training that some of these horses have had.

For example - I have come across a few trainer`s of Arabians that honestly have themselves convinced that Arabians should be a freaking crazy nutball of a horse and act like an idiot so they train it that way. They never expose it to anything and turn it into a recluse.

Of course, I`ve come across some freaky Arabians, but I can tell you I`ve come across Paints and Quarter Horses that were the most psychotic things that I have ever seen in my life.

It all depends on training, really.
I would personally like to invite everyone on this thread who said Arabians were stupid, crazy, and too spooky to come out and TRY to spook on of my Arabians.
No, really, I`m not kidding.

And you know the most CRAZY thing ever? 
You get good horses and bad horses in every breeds.
Yeah, go figure. :roll:


----------



## WSArabians

> I HATE ARABS I THINK THEY R STUPID HORSES. I AM A QUARTER HORSE GIRL.THEY CAN JUMP,SHOW,ENDURANCE,BARREL RACE.ROPE,PEN. PRETTY MUCH DO ANYTHING I LUV EM.


Actually, you know what I found is a bit more accurate?
They just tend to be too smart for their handler`s.
But....that`s just my opinion.


----------



## WSArabians

Barngurl314 said:


> my least favorite would definitely have to be arabians. my horse is a Quarab (Quarter HorseXArabian) but he looks like a Quarter Horse for the most part. =/ Arabians are so "spirited" and not a very safe kids horse in my opinion. They may be beautiful, but isnt safetly more important than looks?


LOL
Again, I just can`t say how much of it really training.

Here`s one of my Arabian geldings that I sold a while back.
My brother was terrified of horses and Chex, a purebred Arabian, was the only horse he was ride.
He was also a mount for my 5 year old neice and 2 year old nephew and never once put a hoof out of line with the kids.


----------



## my2geldings

I found this thread to be quite interesting.

At the end of the day no breed is worst than another. There are some really "special" horse regardless of the breed. Unfortunately thats what causes most people to have a dislike for certain breeds of horses. Tho some reasons as to why one might not like a certain breed of horse is legit, most reasoning isnt.

Most people (me included) have posted as to why they hate or dislike a certain breeds of horses but those reasons are not well founded and as I said earlier, all it's taken is one horse to make us bias to an entire breed.

Regardless very amusing to see what people post and hope no one will get offended :wink:


----------



## FriesianSH

I know there are some very devoted Arab owners here....so here goes...  
Every Arabian I've been around has been nuts. I know they're not all that way, but I've just known some crazies.
I'll agree that they are EXTREMELY smart though...and they have more endurance than any breed I've ever known!


----------



## Supermane

I am really not a fan of quite a few breeds, based solely on looks.

1) Gaited breeds. I think they look awkward when they move and it just looks kind of stupid. My friend has a TWH and he is very comfortable and jumps in almost decent form, but it's just so... unattractive.

2) Arabians. I don't like their heads, their general body shape, or their movement. And their tail-set bothers me

3) Thoroughbreds. I don't like their conformation, I don't think their smart, and I don't think they are the prettiest horses in generally. I do however own two TB who I love very much. I bought them on talent and because they are sweet horses. My gelding was raced and my mare wasn't. They are both willing and talented horses and both pretty good movers.

















4) Foundation/Old Style Quarter Horses and Appaloosas in general. Yeah, I don't like their heads, I don't like their bodies, and yeah... I just really don't like them. For appies I just don't like them and I doubt I ever will.

However, breed doesn't stop me from buying a horse, clearly. 
Although I would never buy a gaited horse just because I hate the way it looks...

[/img]


----------



## TrialRider

Well I love all horse but for riding I don't like Arabians even when I did ride I just could not find my seat on that horse. They are gorgeous animals but they sure don't make me look good. :lol: 


I like tall horses pretty horses like TB, but I also loved the heavy muscled horses that are cold blooded.


----------



## WSArabians

FriesianSH said:


> I know there are some very devoted Arab owners here....so here goes...
> Every Arabian I've been around has been nuts. I know they're not all that way, but I've just known some crazies.
> I'll agree that they are EXTREMELY smart though...and they have more endurance than any breed I've ever known!


I've seen a lot of crazy Arabians too, don't get me wrong.
But I've seen a lot of Quarter Horses, Paints, and Appy's with lost minds that would make some Arabians seem like they're puppy dogs.

I guess my overall point was that you get your loonie bin horses in every breed, and just because it's an Arabian doesn't mean it's a nut case, nor that it can't be a safe mount.

And my offer does still stand for anyone who wants to come out and see if you can make mine go crazy. 

At the end of the day, anybody can say what they want - I love my Arabians and wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## brightside

TheMadHatter said:


> I don't like Arabians. Mainly because of their conformation. I don't like the concave profile in some either, and it also doesn't help that most Arabians I've met were ditzy and nuts. :lol:
> 
> I don't mind Arab crosses, also long as they don't have that strange, dished face. Just looks weird on a horse. Oo


I agree! I've never liked Arabs confimation! Eveyone I have ridden has been ridiculously spirited and very hot headed.


----------



## CaEcho

I am sorry, here is another vote against Arabs.  I had one, and just did not like him. I didnt like his build. He really wasnt "spazzy" he just seemed fragile to me. I love the way they move, and I have seen some drop dead beautiful ones. But, the ones I have boarded with, ridden with, been around have all been idiots. 
I can NOT stand the dish faced ones. And the tail in the air bugs me to no end. 

Maybe its because I am more of a QH chick. I love QH's that have the bulldog build. I love TB's that have a warmblood build. I like them thick, stocky, and with alot of power. Luckily my new horse is Standardbred Paint X,... She is taller then both parents, but does have her dads stocky build. Even at 3, you can tell she is going to be thick, and stocky.


----------



## farmpony84

Hate is an awful harsh term... I wasnt going to reply to this post because I just plain love horses... but what the "hay"... it's all in fun right?

I pick *WARMBLOODS* because they arent really a breed. Their just horses that are registered to organizations that are characterized by open studbooks.... Give them fancy names and pay fancy money for them but really, they're just mutts......


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

My opinions have nothing to do with training or background...Its simply eye candy. I don't care for arabians...sometimes their faces are icky to me. The warmblood thing confuses me too. I am partial to the thick and stocky ones...QH's and Drafts etc. Not that one horse is ever better than another... Its simply what appeals to me.


----------



## farmpony84

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> My opinions have nothing to do with training or background...Its simply eye candy. I don't care for arabians...sometimes their faces are icky to me. The warmblood thing confuses me too. I am partial to the thick and stocky ones...qh's and Drafts etc. Not that one horse is ever better than another... Its simply what appeals to me.


Mine are the superest bestest in the whole wide world!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Filly213

i don't really have a breed that i dislike, but i'm not a major fan of Arabians... i had an arab qh cross, and his attitude took after the arab. he spooked a lot and went bug eyed too, i mean i loved him to bits, i just wouldn't get another arab or arab cross.


----------



## WalkTrotCanterGallop

*Re: OMG same!*



* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> I dont like qhs either!!!!!
> I think they have quite ugly heads! sorry everyone! Not ugly but... a funny shape. they're too short and they have huge cheeks!
> 
> -Dusky xoxoxoxoxo


 Not all quarters are ugly. Plus they are better than whatever you ride like warmblood type! Quarter horses are the most durable horses in the western united states.


----------



## irisheyes12

Let's all be nice


----------



## Supermane

*Re: OMG same!*



WalkTrotCanterGallop said:


> * Dusky Cowgirl * said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like qhs either!!!!!
> I think they have quite ugly heads! sorry everyone! Not ugly but... a funny shape. they're too short and they have huge cheeks!
> 
> -Dusky xoxoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> Not all quarters are ugly. Plus they are better than whatever you ride like warmblood type! Quarter horses are the most durable horses in the western united states.
Click to expand...

I like warmbloods a lot more personally...


----------



## WalkTrotCanterGallop

Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!


----------



## Supermane

WalkTrotCanterGallop said:


> Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!


Please, be nice. My old pony was a qh that rode western and english. 
Anyway, I don't think that anything could be more exciting then going over a big jump, but I know not everyone agrees with me. Horse breeds were created to excel in different areas and it's great because it opens the equine world up to a multitude of disciplines. I prefer the elegance of a sleek horse with big, bold movement that elegantly floats over jumps. I think it's one of the most amazing things to see, but everyone is going to have their own opinion about what they look for in a horse.


----------



## WSArabians

WalkTrotCanterGallop said:


> Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!


Are you kidding me? 
Believe me, Quarter Horses are used other places then just Texas. :roll: 

I do reining and cutting with my Arabs, but I can guarantee that you've never jumped a six foot fence or had a horse do a piaffe, either. 

It's a whole other type of competition. Not that you'd understand, obviously.

Plus there are TONS of Quarter Horses competing in Dressage or Hunter. In your opinion, are these Quarter Horses just as useless as these "english critiques" you're ranting about? 

So someone doesn't like your breed of horse, deal with it with a mature and adult like manner. 
There's no need to act like a child over it.
It ain't the end of the world.

Believe me!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

I agree with you WS, i dont get all jumpy even though gaited breeds have been bashed over and over again ! 

but i must say, i think i´ve hit my head one too many times or something because is seem to like things people genererly mark odd wich we all know is just fancy talk for ugly :lol: 
I love appycolors, i love the baskhir coats and i love the gaits of gaited horses ! 
MY least favorite breed would have to be qh and tb. why ? their a little to "plain" for my liking ! (language barrier hold me from explaining further) But even though i say their my least fav. breed, i wouldn´t ever hold it against them ! it´s just genererly speeking, they´re me least faves ! 
strange ? thats just who i am ! 
*wanders off singing "im a super freak" while dreaming about her supposebly short backed, "odd" legged, horses with poor confirmation and a choppy, ugly looking gait that is just for lazy people :lol: *


----------



## geewillikers

I like all them.  They all have unique beauty. They all hold something humans can never have. And, they've been our trusted companions for centuries. Sounds pretty racist to dislike a living thing because of what it looks like.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ermm Arabians...I'm not too fond of their conformation either- although I've heard they do respect their riders.  
I'm not sure what other breeds- I'll get back to 'ya!


----------



## farmpony84

WSArabians said:


> WalkTrotCanterGallop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> Believe me, Quarter Horses are used other places then just Texas. :roll:
> 
> I do reining and cutting with my Arabs, but I can guarantee that you've never jumped a six foot fence or had a horse do a piaffe, either.
> 
> It's a whole other type of competition. Not that you'd understand, obviously.
> 
> Plus there are TONS of Quarter Horses competing in dressage or Hunter. In your opinion, are these Quarter Horses just as useless as these "english critiques" you're ranting about?
> 
> So someone doesn't like your breed of horse, deal with it with a mature and adult like manner.
> There's no need to act like a child over it.
> It ain't the end of the world.
> 
> Believe me!
Click to expand...


WS - You cracked me up for some reason... I don't know why! ****...

I must say... I show QH and I really enjoy it. The shows that I use for practice (WHICH I LOVE BY THE WAY) are ARAB shows. Becuase arabs and QH's are actually alot alike in performance and agility. The arabs yes are a little more, is flighty the right word? they are more highstrung and up yes, but I love showing with them in the VAHA shows. I don't know why your post cracked me up so much... I'm still giggling! 

YOU TELL 'EM!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

farmpony84 said:


> WSArabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalkTrotCanterGallop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> Believe me, Quarter Horses are used other places then just Texas. :roll:
> 
> I do reining and cutting with my Arabs, but I can guarantee that you've never jumped a six foot fence or had a horse do a piaffe, either.
> 
> It's a whole other type of competition. Not that you'd understand, obviously.
> 
> Plus there are TONS of Quarter Horses competing in dressage or Hunter. In your opinion, are these Quarter Horses just as useless as these "english critiques" you're ranting about?
> 
> So someone doesn't like your breed of horse, deal with it with a mature and adult like manner.
> There's no need to act like a child over it.
> It ain't the end of the world.
> 
> Believe me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WS - You cracked me up for some reason... I don't know why! ****...
> 
> I must say... I show qh and I really enjoy it.
> 
> The shows that I use for practice (WHICH I LOVE BY THE WAY) are ARAB shows. Becuase arabs and qh's are actually alot alike in performance and agility. The arabs yes are a little more, is flighty the right word? they are more highstrung and up yes, but I love showing with them in the VAHA shows. In these ARAB FREAKY WILD EYED ARAB SHOWS... they do english, western, sidesaddle, trail, country english, driving, they have handicap divisions... etc. they don't jump at the arab show I go to, but they do at some of them... It's a really good show for me to practice my QUARTER HORSES at
> 
> I don't know why your post cracked me up so much... I'm still giggling!
> 
> YOU TELL 'EM WS!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

WalkTrotCanterGallop said:


> Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!


I guess I am a QH western person myself but I wouldn’t put one discipline over another. I would love to try jumping my horse, but she isnt built for that. I think taking that final turn on barrel versus jumping takes just as much guts... both situations have the ability to injure a horse or rider and give you the same thrill. But what it comes down to is what the horse andrider are best suited for. As far as what breed I don’t like well that is really tough, I am very partial to the quarter horses but there are some that have looks that aren’t my taste just as some gaited breeds have horses that don’t “fit the bill”. Just like people, horses come in many shapes, sizes, colors; I guess that is just the beauty in it all.


----------



## WSArabians

farmpony84 said:


> WSArabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalkTrotCanterGallop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> Believe me, Quarter Horses are used other places then just Texas. :roll:
> 
> I do reining and cutting with my Arabs, but I can guarantee that you've never jumped a six foot fence or had a horse do a piaffe, either.
> 
> It's a whole other type of competition. Not that you'd understand, obviously.
> 
> Plus there are TONS of Quarter Horses competing in dressage or Hunter. In your opinion, are these Quarter Horses just as useless as these "english critiques" you're ranting about?
> 
> So someone doesn't like your breed of horse, deal with it with a mature and adult like manner.
> There's no need to act like a child over it.
> It ain't the end of the world.
> 
> Believe me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WS - You cracked me up for some reason... I don't know why! ****...
> 
> I must say... I show qh and I really enjoy it. The shows that I use for practice (WHICH I LOVE BY THE WAY) are ARAB shows. Becuase arabs and qh's are actually alot alike in performance and agility. The arabs yes are a little more, is flighty the right word? they are more highstrung and up yes, but I love showing with them in the VAHA shows. I don't know why your post cracked me up so much... I'm still giggling!
> 
> YOU TELL 'EM!!!!!
Click to expand...

I'll substitute the word flighty for spirit and personailty.

Don't get me wrong, I've met some Quarter Horses with some top notch personailties (like the gelding I just sold), but none that can quite match an Arabian. 

Which is partly why I just love them... it's not very often you met a... 'blah' Arabian. They've always got something to say.

Being a breeder or Arabians, I'm quite used to dealing with "breed bashers" and all their obscene and ill directed rants.

But anyway, glad you "got it" for a laugh!
I had a giggle or two myself. :wink:


----------



## FGRanch

Wow heated...lol. 

I have to agree with WSA. 

I ride westren and I love it!  It certianly is a thrill. Nothing has given me more of a rush than riding a finished cutting or penning horse. Wow are they amazing and they sure can move. 

But I would never bash english horses. Maybe westren is faster. But what is more disiplined than a well trained dressage horse. Most westren trainers would not be capable of training a dressage horse because they are so much more refined than a barrel, cutting, or penning horse.

I don't hate or bash any breed or disipline, I have my favourites but I would never run down others.


----------



## farmpony84

...but western is only faster if you are speed eventing... if you are pleasure it's.... SLOWER... teehee... it's also alot like dressage for you english people that don't want to admit it... western is not just slap a saddle on and go... it's work....


----------



## FGRanch

Yeah I wasn't saying that it was all fast. Westren pleasure is very slow and alot like english riding. And it is work!


----------



## thunderboomer

how come so many people dislike arabs? I've been showing arabs for over 10 years and I think they are one of the best. They are the most versitale of all the breeds, until you've been to an arab show you don't know the number of different classes that we have. And i know many arabs that go from the show ring to having a young child on their back. They can be spirited but they are controable. I have a saddleseat arab that can go over bridges, can work perfectly with trunks delivering hay, and can be worked out in a huge field. I guess the arab world is just not very familiar to alot of people.


----------



## newhorsemom

I love them all but I would have to say my least favorite breed is Shetland pony. My mother-in-law has one and although he is cute he can be a real pain. I no longer trust him with my kids.

I have to chime in in the defense of Arabs. I believe they are greatly misunderstood. I also believe that they are a different kind of horse, very in tune with their people and surroundings. I realize that I'm generalizing here and that every horse is different, but here is my limited experience. 

We recently got one and I was starting to wonder if we got too much horse (a bit jumpy under saddle) so I did some research and decided to do more groundwork with her. I have just started and I am beginning to realize how incredibly smart she is. I would have never guessed that groundwork could be so fun! She can read people like a book but she wants to learn and please so badly! I think the key is truly connecting with the horse. Ours tries to actively communicate and it's a rush! If you can't do that I can see where you might not like them. My mother-in-law knows arabs but only as high-level, perfectly trained show horses and my MIL can be rather high strung herself. She doesn't really take time to "connect" with her horses. When she gets at the end of the lead of Lilly, the horse will immediately react to her energy (mostly negative) - it's amazing. I will step in (I'm pretty low-key/easy going) and she mellows out INSTANTLY. And I'm much less experienced.

She is also absolutely wonderful with my 7-year old daughter - a different horse yet again. This horse has got brains that we haven't even tapped into yet. I think we are going to have a really great future together.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I think you hit the nail on the head. I don't think that arabians are as popular so not as many people have worked extensively with them. They also have a bad rap for being "strug out and crazy". My sister's arab was anything but that. I just never got "into" them.


----------



## thunderboomer

yeah they really like to have something to do and some can get bored very quickly. My sister had a dressage half arab saddlebred (he got changed to dressage cause he was bored being a hunter pleasure on the flat) and he would actually memorize the dressage tests. They're very smart.


----------



## thunderboomer

there arn't really any breeds i don't like it's more of some ofthe people involved in the breed that i don't like. There are some breeds that i have no desire to have but i don't hate them. I'm not a big fan of TBs but thats just because of the race horse industry. My sister worked at a barn that had a 5 gaited saddlebred that she rode that she said was alot of fun but the lady that owned it just did pleasure riding the horse was never involved in the saddlebred show world.


----------



## NorthernMama

OK -- I will finally post... Paints with blue eyes. It gives me the creeps.


----------



## MoonlightEm

*Why?*

I don't get the point of this type of discussion. Surely there is something more productive to discuss than a least favorite horse.
Who cares? This is small minded in my estimation. All horses are awesome in their own right. Let's see - what is my least favorite person? One who writes these types of posts.


----------



## Solon

I think it's a fine topic to discuss. There are obviously people that tend to lean toward certain likes/dislikes. Horses, musics, movies, books, people. 

I'm not fond of Arabians at all. We have several where I board and they are flighty, spooky cantankerous (sp) creatures! They always seem to be on high alert and never relax!


----------



## irisheyes12

Solon said:


> I'm not fond of Arabians at all. We have several where I board and they are flighty, spooky cantankerous (sp) creatures! They always seem to be on high alert and never relax!


I agree.


----------



## irisheyes12

northernmama said:


> OK -- I will finally post... Paints with blue eyes. It gives me the creeps.


I like horses with one blue eye but yes, homozygous paint horses with two blue eyes wierd me out....This is a mare that was born on my barn owners farm back in 2004, the dam has two blue eyes too.


----------



## irisheyes12

thunderboomer said:


> how come so many people dislike arabs? I've been showing arabs for over 10 years and I think they are one of the best. They are the most versitale of all the breeds.....


I think you mean Quarter Horses when you say that :wink:


----------



## geewillikers

I agree with MoonlightEm :?


----------



## irisheyes12

FehrGroundRanch said:


> ....But what is more disiplined than a well trained dressage horse. Most westren trainers would not be capable of training a dressage horse because they are so much more refined than a barrel, cutting, or penning horse....quote]
> 
> I have to disagree with this comment. You're comparing apples to oranges here :?


----------



## Juno21

I like all horses


----------



## irisheyes12

Juno21 said:


> I like all horses


That's a nice way to look at it


----------



## Juno21

Well each horse has it's own special thing which defines its breed so I don't see why everyone is picking on them. I love all horses no matter what breed. :wink:


----------



## irisheyes12

Juno21 said:


> Well each horse has it's own special thing which defines its breed so I don't see why everyone is picking on them. I love all horses no matter what breed. :wink:


I don't think anyone is really "picking on" specific horse breeds, just answering the original questions


----------



## Juno21

well lots of the post say "I hate" so I guess the what I was referring too.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess*

My least fav would have to be the Standard bred.

Why..

Because i have had to many bad past experiences with them and i dislike them, i do not hate them.


If there was a TB or a STB both the same in every way i'd pick the TB because i dislike stbs.


----------



## ImperiousImpression

I would have to say Arabians are my least favorite.
They are a gorgeous and smart breed.
But sometimes can be very pushy, and will fight.


----------



## irisheyes12

ImperiousImpression said:


> I would have to say Arabians are my least favorite.
> They are a gorgeous and smart breed.
> But sometimes can be very pushy, and will fight.


I don't find them pretty at all. Maybe the old school Arabian but certainly not the new school thin Arabian's.


----------



## SweetMane

I dont like AKhal Teke's.
No offense or anything, its just I dont like their color so much. Theyre shiny and most that Ive seen show ribs.


----------



## IcelandicHorses4Life

I don't like Arabians, i just can not say they are beautyful cause they are not, no offense .

How can you think this pritty ??










I dont like them head , too litle and loong and there leg's are too long and thin :shock: 

people say thats the most beautyful horses in the world but they are soo *wrong* !

i think Icelandic Horses, Friesians, Lippizian's , Falabella's , Clydesdale's and Knapstrub are the MOST beautiful horses :mrgreen: 
specially the Icelandic Horses ! They are the most wonderful horses in tha world


----------



## irisheyes12

I agree about the Arabian's.


----------



## LadyDreamer

How can someone's opinion on what they like be wrong? lol :lol: I find it funny.

I don't like eating fish. it is slimy nasty and tastes bad. 

I love Saddlebreds. I don't like Paint Saddlebreds(they are getting prettier and growing on me). I don't like Saddlebred Crosses. I don't like a lot of black Saddlebreds in one place. Only in Moderation. I hate certain Saddlebred Bloodlines. I don't like thick, ugly, coarse Saddlebreds. I don't like short necked saddlebreds. I don't like saddlebreds with poorly maintained or crooked tails. But I love Saddlebreds nonetheless.


----------



## equine_friend

SweetMane said:


> I dont like AKhal Teke's.
> No offense or anything, its just I dont like their color so much. Theyre shiny and most that Ive seen show ribs.





Ok...sweetmane im glad you stated why you dont like tekes.... i dont mind, i just wanted to say you should be able to see a tekes ribs. theyre bred like that.... I have a teke and ive had people come up to me and ask me if i shouldnt feed her more, cuz shes skinny :shock: ...
they dont realize akhal tekes grow fat downwards and not sideways, saying they dont get wider... 

Also id like to point out that ive been reading these posts, and i cannot think of any breed i dont like, or hate for that matter. I can only say i like certain INDIVIDUAL horses less than others. The only thing i can say i dislike would be colours, and only 2. mind you, if the horse was nice i would forget about that. So id have to say: albinos and such, including cremellos and stuff  no offence. Oh and i was gonna say horses with blue eyes but my dream horse is black with blue eyes so id have to stay quiet on that one... except for albinos ect with blue eyes.. sorry it creeps me out...but i cant think of any horse i hate, nor breed. I love them all!! 


P.S.. Id like to defend arabians, shetlands, QHs, TBs, saying that it all depends on the specific horse.. And someone sait they disliked gaited horses such as x, y,p and akhal tekes... theyre not gaited.... Oh and yes, i also defent the gaiters


----------



## BabyD

I'm not a huge fan of arabians but for some reason six of my seven horses are arabs or arab crosses.


----------



## ponyboy

Well I'm used to being picked on because I like ponies, so this topic doesn't scare me.

My least favorite breeds
Quarter horses, because I find them sluggish.
Appaloosas, because I've never met one with a nice temperament. 
I don't hate them but I think frame and splash white paints are ugly.

I'm also gonna add tall horses because I'm short. I didn't realize how much better it is to ride a horse that's the right size until I went to a barn where not all the horses were 16 hands.


----------



## charroit

I don't like Quarter Horses

Reason:

Too common. In general small eyes not enough tail some times over muscled and way too inbred. 

Also the Quarter horse isnt a good definition for a breed. They have halter types, long looking jumper types, in general as a breed they dont really stand-out. 

Some are nice though, but its hard to find one that isnt prone to all the over and inbred heraditery problems. And I havent had the best experiances with them either. Every horse sent to me for training is a quarter horse : / lol


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

charroit said:


> I don't like Quarter Horses
> 
> Reason:
> 
> Too common. In general small eyes not enough tail some times over muscled and way too inbred.
> 
> Also the Quarter horse isnt a good definition for a breed. They have halter types, long looking jumper types, in general as a breed they dont really stand-out.
> 
> Some are nice though, but its hard to find one that isnt prone to all the over and inbred heraditery problems. And I havent had the best experiances with them either. Every horse sent to me for training is a quarter horse : / lol


If you are saying that you dont think that Quarter Horses are a good definition for a breed then you might as well say that about the Appaloosa's, too. You need different types in order to do the different discriplines asked of them. Them being so versitile is what makes them so unique and well known as one of the worlds most well loved breeds.


----------



## horse_luver4e

WalkTrotCanterGallop said:


> Quarter horses aren't bred for beauty. They are bred for speed, agility, and they are way smarter than your english critiques. :roll: For whatever purpose you claim to dislike these wonderful western horses you better keep your mouth shut. You dont see us belowing about your dandy little stunt jump warmbloods! One thing you need to keep strait is that they are used in texas so you know not to mess with Texas :evil: Wateva to yAH. Jumping is for softies, if ya want a wiff of a real horse turn the third barrel and run home! I claim most of you haven't set foot on a western sturrup upon a great barrel, or roping horse. You dont know the half of it. Western training is faster, keaner, and more exceling than an english jump competetion! Belive me!


Quarter horses can be used for jumping and dressage just as much as a warmblood. I've ridden alot of Quarter horses english and western and I have to say jumping an oxer is just as much thrilling as turning a barrel. Why don't you be a little more open minded and acually try everything before you go trash talking about something. I've learned that no matter what you do: jumping, barrels, poles, saddleseat, dressage, whatever it still takes skill and practice.


----------



## my2geldings

It would be saying the same thing about drafts. People don't understand that all breeds can do any discipline. It's a matter of how well.
As I had posted in a few forums and since then removed, there are loads of photos out there showing various breeds competing in shows you would not expect which again shows Clydes doing high level dressage and jumping 

People making blank statements is due to their lack of understanding of those breeds.


----------



## charroit

I suppose the reason I don't like the breed is because there is no actual standard set. A marchador is distinct, A fjord you can tell from a crowd of 30 horses, and appaloosa you can tell by its unique coloring. The quarter horse has too much diversity for it to be a true breed. Eaither they should have a stocky body or they shouldn't. I'd have to say the registry is just greedy lol. No offence. I know im going to get flamed but im stating my opinion. A registered breed should look like a breed in unity. Take a look at the lippizans, thoroughbreds, fjords, anything with a (closed registry)


----------



## sandsarita

charroit said:


> I suppose the reason I don't like the breed is because there is no actual standard set. A marchador is distinct, A fjord you can tell from a crowd of 30 horses, and appaloosa you can tell by its unique coloring. The quarter horse has too much diversity for it to be a true breed. Eaither they should have a stocky body or they shouldn't. I'd have to say the registry is just greedy lol. No offence. I know im going to get flamed but im stating my opinion. A registered breed should look like a breed in unity. Take a look at the lippizans, thoroughbreds, fjords, anything with a (closed registry)


If you go to an app show a large percentage of them look just like quarter horses. No visible markings to mark them as apps. Same thing with paints but to a lesser extent. The thing with QH is that they are bred for their diversity. They are supossed to be horses that can round up the cattle in the morning, run in a short race in the afternoon, and then pull the carriage or take someone to town or a pleasure ride. Whats happened now is that they have bred the horses to specialize in one of those different things. Sure, some can still do the all-around things, others can't. But to me they still look very distinctive. The only breed I have ever mixed up with a QH is a Tb, because that's the main breed that has been introduced into the qh registry. And that has been going on since the very first horse was registered (Wimpy). It's a distinct breed, esp to those who know it.


----------



## charroit

Most of those apps have QH introduced into thier lines though. In general im not the biggest appaloosa fan, I like them but I like foundation breds. (With an appaloosa you generally will see some type of clue though. Be it a whole lotta scarla, motteling, etc) They do stand out quite a bit.


----------



## WSArabians

irisheyes12 said:


> I agree about the Arabian's.


I think we all had that figured out about 15 posts ago.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

*Quarter Horses...not a breed standard?*



charroit said:


> Most of those apps have qh introduced into thier lines though. In general im not the biggest appaloosa fan, I like them but I like foundation breds. (With an appaloosa you generally will see some type of clue though. Be it a whole lotta scarla, motteling, etc) They do stand out quite a bit.


I agree that alot of Appys do have quarter horse influenced bloodlines. But, they are still considered Appaloosas I guess since they are registered in the registry. I agree with you, I like the old foundation Appys better with the scarla and the motteling. But alot of the people find it ugly and repulsive and are trying to breed them out. The Appys and the Quarter Horses are alike in this way, just like many of the other breeds out there: there has to be many different body types out there to do as many riding types that they do. If we only had one body type going for each breed, we wouldnt have the horse world as we know it today.


----------



## kickshaw

I haven't chimed in yet because I don't have a "least favorite" breed. 

Just wanted to point out, Charriot, that your marchadors also have types...the paulista type (your horse) and the iberian type (look like andalusians)

also, they used different outside breeds to influence these types (Paulista type = arab, trakehner, saddlebred, morgan, TB) 

if you look up pictures of marchadors, you will see faces that resemble arabs more than not, or andalusians. It's just the way breeds are developed


----------



## farmpony84

kickshaw said:


> I haven't chimed in yet because I don't have a "least favorite" breed.
> 
> Just wanted to point out, Charriot, that your marchadors also have types...the paulista type (your horse) and the iberian type (look like andalusians)
> 
> also, they used different outside breeds to influence these types (Paulista type = arab, trakehner, saddlebred, morgan, tb)
> 
> if you look up pictures of marchadors, you will see faces that resemble arabs more than not, or andalusians. It's just the way breeds are developed


Go Kickshaw... Go... Oh yea... Oh yeah... You tell em... You go! Oh yeah.... (I should have been a cheerleader in a different life... one where I was mean and *itchy... I think I could have been a great *itch...)

Anyway... I'm with Kick, I love all horses. I think they are all unique in themselves. The reason I love QH's so much is because they are truley a versatile breed (not that there are not other breeds that are just as talented, such as the arabs) but... Quarter horses are about as American as you can get.... I'd type more but... I need chocolate to get my brain cells working.....


----------



## appylover31803

if all quarters looked the same, and all apps looked the same and all tb's looked the same, i think it would get pretty boring.

It's like saying all Americans should look the same, and all Mexicans should look the same, etc, etc.
Diversity is what makes the world go round.

Before i got Vega, i was interested in an app, that looked nothing like an app. He was tall and built like a qh, but he was registered with the ApHC.

When i first got Vega, i was attracted to her because she didn't look like the typical appaloosa. She had barely any spots on her, but now, you look at her from a distance and you'll know she's an app. But she does have qh mixed in with her, but that just makes her who she is.

I think that if people didn't introduce other breeds into the appaloosas and paints and other breeds, there would be a higher rate of inbreeding and conformation faults because they would have nothing to mix with.

I hope that made sense... just woke up.


----------



## kickshaw

farmpony84 said:


> kickshaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't chimed in yet because I don't have a "least favorite" breed.
> 
> Just wanted to point out, Charriot, that your marchadors also have types...the paulista type (your horse) and the iberian type (look like andalusians)
> 
> also, they used different outside breeds to influence these types (Paulista type = arab, trakehner, saddlebred, morgan, tb)
> 
> if you look up pictures of marchadors, you will see faces that resemble arabs more than not, or andalusians. It's just the way breeds are developed
> 
> 
> 
> Go Kickshaw... Go... Oh yea... Oh yeah... You tell em... You go! Oh yeah.... (I should have been a cheerleader in a different life... one where I was mean and *itchy... I think I could have been a great *itch...)
> 
> Anyway... I'm with Kick, I love all horses. I think they are all unique in themselves. The reason I love qh's so much is because they are truley a versatile breed (not that there are not other breeds that are just as talented, such as the arabs) but... Quarter horses are about as American as you can get.... I'd type more but... I need chocolate to get my brain cells working.....
Click to expand...


snort!! :lol: :lol: Farmpony, you always make me laugh!


----------



## Kentucky

#1 QH that look like TB, it just ain't right.
#2 Saddlebreds, I don't like their gait at a walk.
#3 Any horse that is bred too light for it's job. (I.e. not enough bone mass) a.k.a. some mordern cutting and race horses.
#4 Any horse that is over inbred: it can be a tool used to bring out good traits, but is very dangerous too, bad one are also doubled.
#5 Arabs, they are too crazy for my taste.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Kentucky said:


> #2 Saddlebreds, I don't like their gait at a walk.


American Saddlebreds walk like any other non-gaited horse. Some lines and a lot of little babies are more lateral, though it is still a plain old walk. Heck, most Saddlebreds aren't even taught the extra gaits. 

I think you might be confusing them with the TWH or SSH(which is not a Spotted Saddlebred). If not, you are perfectly fine in thinking how you do!

The TWH gait is called a "Walk" right?


----------



## Kentucky

Maybe it was just the one I rode, but that mare felt a little rough, it was the first time I'd been on a horse in almost a year. [/quote]


----------



## Barbarosa

Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled ponies yearning to be free..I love them all. This thread is to negitive.  . So I'll just pull my horses hoof and mosey on to the next...


----------



## Solon

People have likes and dislikes with horses like with anything else. Types of movies, books, other people, cars, dogs, food.

I don't see anything wrong with sharing your opinions on what you like and what you don't like. It's actually pretty interesting to read. It doesn't mean the breeds people don't like are horrible, it's just preference.

I very much dislike Arabs and their temperment and their behavior. But there are a lot of people that adore them. I love draft horses, there are a lot of people that don't and have different issues with them.

It's just personal preference. No different than stating what your fave breed is.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Kentucky said:


> Maybe it was just the one I rode, but that mare felt a little rough, it was the first time I'd been on a horse in almost a year.


OH! Okay! I totally understand. I remember riding this one gelding when I was little who had the bounciest walk. I felt like posting that walk. I assumed you meant the visual appearance of the walk. I HAVE to quit assuming things.


----------



## PoptartShop

This isn't really about a breed, but there's a QH cross @ my barn who has really noticable withers (she doesn't have the best confo, but she's a difficult horse to ride...I like her!) & she can be pretty bumpy...lol. :lol:
Ah, we're just sharing our opinions. It's not really that negative- we're just describing what breeds we don't find to be up to par to us.


----------



## rubyrules

I don't really have any least favorite breeds. Except there IS a particular breed that the ears turn in and I can't stand the look of them. They're just strange looking in my opinion.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

I love all horses but teke's have bad conf. in my opinion.


----------



## Bourbon St.

I don't think there is a breed I dislike, I love quarter horses as much as I love warmbloods, tbs, welsh ponies, etc. And my quarter horse has done western pleasure, trail, halter, hunter in-hand, hunter hack, working hunter, english pleasure, and he can do basic dressage and he has beaten more warmbloods in jumping than his body weight.And now I'm starting show jumping with him.He tries his best to please and thats all I ask.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Quarter Horses and Miniature Horses without a doubt.

I mean, my cousins own Quarter Horses, and they're ABSOLUTELY amazing. I love those horses. But... I don't know what it is about them... I just hate the huge rumps that everyone always tries to breed to be bigger. (at least, that's how it seems to me).

I like a well formed horse, not one with huge characteristics that just stand out... to me... like a sore thumb.

And minis... well... I have another cousin who owns some, and they're cute... but I like horses I can ride... not little ponies that are more like dogs than horses. 

I still love all horses, but there are certain characteristics in certain breeds that I just am not a fan of.


----------



## We Control The Chaos

i have a wonderfull quarter horse and he is very versitile. He was a barrel racer in his younger years and then a jumper and now he is gonna be trained in EQ. He does everything wonderfully. He is full QH. They can do so much and thats whats the best about the breed.



i love all breeds. but if i were to pick one

arabians drive me crazy. they are beautifull horses but all the ones i ever rode were little devils :evil:


----------



## TimeOut

*No bad breed*

I don't think there are any bad breeds only bad trainers! You can look in any breed and find saints or satans, beauties or beasts, spectacular movers or horrid ones. 
Not all people train the Tennissee Walkers to "big lick" - ours is a trail horse the works cattle and jumps low fences. He can bend, trot, canter, pack my spouse around the farm, or easy gate my son to the Championship in Country Pleasure. I've never seen a more amazing animal with a kinder disposition. He should be the poster child of his breed!
My first horse was a TB off the track - he was slow legged and didn't want to run fast. Perfect in traffic but see a big rock beside the road and he came unglued!
My quarterhorses have been very stable minded and easy to train but my neighbor has a nut case I wouldn't give two cents for!

Remember don't judge a breed by the training principals of a few. I'm sure if I look long enough I could find and App. that was a joy to ride.:shock:


----------



## english_rider144

I don't really hate any breeds but I dislike shetlands, standies, SB and warmbloods.


----------



## masatisan

I can't say personally that I "hate" any particular breed mostly it's what humans have done that I dislike. 

That's why I don’t like gaited horses. (especially SB and TWHes), some gaited horses gait naturally as foals but then when they're old enough to be trained they are ridden too far back, have too much weight on their feet and are ridden on these ridiculously long shacked bits. It makes me sad that something they do by themselves is taken so extreme. I often see them practically fall onto their pasterns when they perform and it just looks horrible sad and utterly unnatural, even if it IS something they do on their own as babies.

Miniatures are on my list because the majority I have seen look horribly deformed. There are ones that I think are beautiful (like Boones Little Buckaroo for example) but the vast majority are just not nice at all. I pretty much am against breeding horses to be tiny it does nothing but create horrible things like this:










Not pretty, not pretty at all.


Another breed I'm not so fond of are standardbreds (sorry I know these guys are getting a lot of slag) but some of them look like string beans and although they sometimes have gaits that are strung out that is not why I don’t like them. I am not fond of them because there are a lot around where I live (there are two standardbred racetracks right in my area) and the vast majority kick (at horses people fences). I don't know if it's the way they're trained when they race but even the friendliest sweetest ones had major issues with kicking out at anything too close to their rear.


----------



## english_rider144

I like minis if there bred right =] there like little potato chips. cant just have 1


----------



## NewHeart

Personally, I can't stand the crappy appy. I can't stand their heads, and I find most of them to be ugly. Sorry if I offended, but they just don't do it for me.


----------



## bumble

haha. yay! i'd have to say QH's are my least favorite as well. too stocky. too muscly.


----------



## bumble

but you guys are right, i really don't hate any breed.


----------



## Lucara

I can't stand arabs. I hate their noses they just look deformed to me.

I also don't like morgans. I HATE when they have them stretched out. It makes my eye twitch and just doesn't look natural.

http://asci.uvm.edu/course/asci001/morgan.jpg


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Hmm. I don't like deformed mini's and I don't like a large majority of paints or quarter horses. But thats because those three breeds seem to be the most popular to get fuglies from. 
I LOVE me a good QH or Paint though..There's just a lot of ugly ones.

Does that make sense? Haha


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

NewHeart said:


> Personally, I can't stand the crappy appy. I can't stand their heads, and I find most of them to be ugly. Sorry if I offended, but they just don't do it for me.


By crappy appy do you mean foundation bred?


----------



## hotreddun

I don't hate or dislike them...but I cant RIDE gaited horses...they give me motion sickness.:shock:


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i dont like arabs. i have had bad experences with them. and i just think they are ugly. sorry arab people


----------



## bumble

rubyrules said:


> I don't really have any least favorite breeds. Except there IS a particular breed that the ears turn in and I can't stand the look of them. They're just strange looking in my opinion.


are you talking about the kathiawaris?


----------



## morganshow11

*polo horses*

I do not like the way polo horses bodies are shaped, never have! They are hot tempered, the rider has to brace most of the time, I think they are quite clumsy!Polo - Horse off the ground on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

here a picture!!!!^^^^^


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Aw, he's cute. Polo ponies aren't a breed though...? If we're doing that though, I dont like beefy halter horses or the really over exaggerated pleasure horses.


----------



## LauraB

I don't hate an breed. There are certain horses within any breed that I do not care for but I don't hate them. All breeds have the good and the bad.


----------



## Spyder

LauraB said:


> I don't hate an breed. There are certain horses within any breed that I do not care for but I don't hate them. All breeds have the good and the bad.


 
Same here. There are breeds that I would rather not work with due to "common" temperment issues ( but there may be the odd exception) or that because of the way they are bred or built simply do not fit into anything that I would find useful.


----------



## Walkamile

I agree, I don't "hate" a particular breed although there are some I prefer not to handle. Much is due to my personality and energy level not meshing with theirs.

However, I do not approve of derogatory, put down remarks and names some people attach to some breeds. Don't like them fine, don't disrespect the whole breed or those that own them. Just how I see it.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Walkamile said:


> I agree, I don't "hate" a particular breed although there are some I prefer not to handle. Much is due to my personality and energy level not meshing with theirs.
> 
> However, I do not approve of derogatory, put down remarks and names some people attach to some breeds. Don't like them fine, don't disrespect the whole breed or those that own them. Just how I see it.



I completely agree. I have plenty of friends who "hate arabs, morgans, saddlebreds, quarter horses, and so on and so forth". As far as I see it, a horse is a horse. Some breeds may be better in general for one discipline or another, but there are exceptions to every thing. The ones that are nuts are usually made that way by their owners/trainers/handlers/etc. But they all have the same sweet breath and have the same sweet nicker when they see THEIR special human and thats why I love them ALL.


----------



## MovingOn

Crazy Arabian...









Wild Arabian Eyes

























Crazy Arabian Mare...


----------



## Cat

I don't like any horse that is spoiled and has no ground manners - breed is not a concern to me. There are certain breeds I love, but none that I hate. I do hate poor handling and training though.


----------



## fireinthedisco

I don't think it is fair to hate a horse out right because of it's breeding, it is like choosing your family! they can't there is always a black sheep and sometimes people judge that black sheep and relate it back to the herd.

I agree with cat, I hate spoilt horses too, so I really hate more the owners for spoiling them. A horse does have intelligence but it learns of human beings, so if we screw up so do our horses as they have learnt that through us, they can not tell right from wrong like we do and horses have a very very good long memory so trying to correct a problem can prove difficult.

I should know this personally as when I was younger I had a 6yo TB I loved him doted on him etc not to the point he was spoilt but I ending spoiling him through riding, I was not exp when I started him and I hooned alot I made him tense and nervous about riding and I did not realise this till about 2-3 years later. It got to the point where he became dangerous and I have semi-retired him, he is calm and sensible on the ground but under saddle he freaks out. He now spends his days out on pasture and I sometimes now ride him quite happily in bunyip state forest, he and I enjoy the ride both and he is a different horse in there.

After I had done this however I vowed never to again and I became more involved in breaking and training and re-training and I am proud to say I have helped people and other horses not wind up in the same situation, you learn from your own mistakes which I have and I am now quite a competant rider/handler and I am very competitive in a few fields of equestrian.

PS I would not personally own a full STB I have had a X bred but I am not a fan of there trot. Filthy hypocrite I know:lol:


----------



## EmmaChai

There are no breeds that I really dislike (I love all horses) that being said there are a few breeds I am not really into including Arabians, TB's and standardbreds. I am a pony lover so anything BIG I don't like and would never get. My comfort level tops out at about 14, I can ride 15 but I get uneasy. But for some reason I have always wanted a shire or Clyde... that looks JUST like the Bud beer horses!


----------



## Wallaby

I don't really "hate" a certain breed of horse but I do have a tendency to dislike QH's. I've met and ridden some really awesome great ones but I've also seen more spastic, crazy without reason QH's than any other. Quite a few of the ones I've met will be perfectly fine one moment then in the very next second be throwing some giant hissy fit for absolutely no reason. Like a QH I had to work with over the summer at my camp. The horse next to her slipped him bridle and pulled back (they were tied in line as we got people on for a trail ride) but immediately calmed down. The QH next to him started pulling back, and bucking like a bronco until the little girl on her back fell off and then the horse proceeded to try to jump on the girl, all while tied to a railroad post and fence. It was seriously an act of God that the girl was ok because I saw that horses hooves come down on that girl's chest. The horse had been perfectly behaved before that, going out on trails, tying in line but after that incident she was completely unhinged. I got on her right afterwards to show her that that kinda behavior doesn't get one out of work and she was pretty wild. I have met a few amazing QH's though so I know they're not all like that, I've just met quite a few.


----------



## Jump4heaven

Quarter Horses. Too common. They can run a quarter mile the fastest, sure. But after that? What are they really good for? Not to be rude to any QH lovers, but I just don't see what's so amazing about them. My favorite breed is crossbred.


----------



## Rissa

dressagenerd said:


> i dislike big, cluggy, unathletic horses.
> 
> I guess the breeds i don't really like are fresian. I just don't think they are very good looking or very talented for how much people praise and pay for them. You can get a more talented horse for cheaper from a warmblood or sporthorse breeder.


Madness! lol. I guess I'm bias. I've seen so many Friesians sweep dressage tests like gods. Carriage, dressage, heck even trail riding. I think they're a pretty versatile breed.

I personally do not have a least favorite breed.

All you gaited horse haters make me laugh though. All my Friesian friends think I'm nuts but I'd take a nicely built Plantation Walker over Friesian any day.

Ya'll can post and bump up and down. I'll enjoy my trail ride smooth.


----------



## Rissa

I also wanted to add that I ride barefooted naturally gaited TWH's that were not even backed till they were three year olds.

So for all you guys who think TWH's only learn how to gait when they're used and abused as colts and fillies. Well you're mistaken.


----------



## morganshow11

A friesian disliker?!??!?!?!?!?! I agree 100% of what Rissa said! They are very willing and verstile horses. They are very athletic horses, too. They do showjumping, and dressage. They are like the all time trick horse too.
http://www.signaturefriesians.com/Aris/P1010101.jpg

Jauke lays down on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

prance on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Yahoo! Image Detail for static.flickr.com/46/254386918_7526d25946.jpg

http://www.cyberhorse.net.au/tve/photos/061207wegstallionparade/3friesians25.jpg

e on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

d on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

toghether on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

PICS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Bellatrix

Honestly, I wouldn't be picky with any horse I could get when it comes to breed, as long as it's a good horse then I'm happy.
But honestly, I never really cared for Thoroughbreds much. I don't really like their confirmation; their neck is too long for my tastes and their head is kinda... bleh.
But I love all horses, really, and I have met a few nice TB's in my day.

And ! Someone who doesn't like Friesians? Wow. They're like my dream horse (one of them). I love big, cluggy horses, I think they're gorgeous. And Friesians aren't actually a draft breed. Although I love drafts, Friesians are nice to have because their a bit downsized.


----------



## Welshponyfan

I LOVE QH There The Best Breed To Me Very Sweet Minded And Loves People.. My Least Fav Breed Is A Morgan I Don't Know Why! But Some Are To Jumpie And Do Not Like That Small Butt That's All.. I'm In To Big Body Horses Like The QH Halter My Favorite! Can't Win If You Don't Have A BIG QH!


----------



## Lunaries

QHs. Call me superficial, but I think they look like cows in some cases. And I honestly do NOT at all like most cows. They've got those little misformed forelegs and the butt of an overmuscled draft...but the relatively normal looking ones? Well, they're just fine. As long as they're not psychotic. Beyond my likely silly dislike of the cow-QH, I have my own opinions on the appearance of a horse but it's usually not as important as their mind. I don't think Appies and I would get along, as much as they're cute and sound amusing.


----------



## close2prfct

I think a lot of it has to do with geographical location meaning; where I am from it's cow country we need stocky tough built horses that can take on working feedlots, rounding up cattle in pastures, dragging a ticked off cow/bull that is determined not to cooperate etc. Other areas English riding is the norm so people in those areas seem to prefer horses used for those types of riding, activities etc. Then you have the race bred horses all those people who have won millions of dollars would be appalled by diss'ing TB's 
Each horse has it's place regardless of its build, temperament, training etc. 
Even the tiny mini's can jump and pull carts. I also think a lot has to do with personal experience, if you have had a bad experience with an arabian, TWH, or whatever people tend to develop negative opinions. 
So I really don't dislike any breed but I definitely have my favorites.


----------



## eventerdrew

mine would have to be between the Tennessee Walker and the Saddlebred. I have a huge problem with both. Saddlebreds seem kind of useless to me. But that's just my opinion. I'm a TB girl!


----------



## HorseSavvy

If I had to chose it would have to be Thoroughbreds. Their build is weird and everyone seems to have one..i don't know I like all horse breeds really XD


----------



## bilyeuamber

My least favorite breed is the Appaloosa. They are clumsy and arent very good at many things. They arent good on cows, they arent fast..... and the ones that I have seen are real clumsy.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO

TheMadHatter said:


> I don't like Arabians. Mainly because of their conformation. I don't like the concave profile in some either, and it also doesn't help that most Arabians I've met were ditzy and nuts. :lol:
> 
> I don't mind Arab crosses, also long as they don't have that strange, dished face. Just looks weird on a horse. Oo


it amuses me that the things you dislike about arabians are some of the reasons why i show them  


hmmmm.... breed i dislike the most would for sure be the TWH. cause of all that BS soring they are doing to them (dont get me wrong we have got our fair share of dirty-work in the arabian circuit as well)

also the HUGE weights on their feet (totally dont have a problem with a little toe weight for a pleasure class) BUT COME ON!!
lol and last but not least that preying mantis-like crawl just erks me WAYYYYYYYY wrong

i dont mean to bash the breed though, my bad.


----------



## Jessabel

I don't like Arabians. Lots of people say Thoroughbreds are just as bad, but I have yet to meet a TB that's as bat**** crazy as most the Arabs I know. 

There's an Arab at my barn who thinks the world is out to get her and she just never stands still. Antsy, spooky, anxious, wide-eyed, and obnoxious all the time. She makes Victor look bombproof. I can't stand this horse. 

There was also a gelding who was okay in the barn, but dumped his owner frequently on trail rides and spooked at kittens.

I rode an Arab once, and I admit she was pretty nice. She'd turn on a dime with almost no rein contact. But she was extensively schooled and one of the two Arabs that I'm fond of.


----------



## NativeHorse55

I like quarter horses because :

1.They can be an all-around horse. For example, my horse Cinnamon do hunter jumpers and do barrels, and trail ride.

2.


----------



## Lunaries

Oh, nono! I totally get that in most cases it's useful...but just some of them, they look overdone, you know? They don't seem to be muscley and stubby for any other reason than to stand around and look silly...a TB, or...Akhal Teke, or something, would usually make a dreadful cowpony, I agree. xD But it just seems to me like some have taken it a bit too far, past the point of usefulness. Then, that's a common thing -- I just happen to cringe at the sight of that particular one. Heh.

I feel bad for the Minis, as an aside. So many of them are just so...odd. I can't bring myself to dislike how they look because it's SO obvious that it's our fault, but...they...ugh.  The good ones are really cute, but I don't know...


----------



## Snaffle

I would have to say my least favourite breeds would be gaited horses, arabs and QH's.

And we have 2 arab/QH crosses at the barn. The one I ride sometimes canter's really weird, kind of flat. And last time I jumped her she was stretching her neck wayyy down so it was quite awkward.
The other one is just really lazy and stubborn and carries its neck like this: 








Alllll of the time. (The horse in the picture is not her though)


----------



## BluMagic

Arabian.

Sure they are elegant and pretty.

Not my type. Reminds of girls that think they are all that. Haha.


----------



## BluMagic

bilyeuamber said:


> My least favorite breed is the Appaloosa. They are clumsy and arent very good at many things. They arent good on cows, they arent fast..... and the ones that I have seen are real clumsy.


I'd have to disagree. I've been around Apps all my life. I think they are incredibly sturdy. Thats kinda the point of them. Hehe.


----------



## chika1235

anyway that is just my opinion. I also like TWH, my friend owns 2. They are great horses. I just dislike what humans do to them. My friend just uses hers for trail riding and does nothing inhumane to them. 

only a small percent of people actually do inhumane things to tn walkers.one study said that most of registred tn walkers were trail/pleasure horses.it is not inhumane to put pads,chains on them!im putting 7 ounce chains on my 2-3 year old tn walker mare right now.if she does good ill put the pads on her.but since im not there as much ill probably end up just flat shoding her.there are regulations to the pads and chains so it will not hurt the horses.ive got the chains and it doesnt rub or anything,just like a bracelet you wear.also if you do it right your horse cannot get hurt with the pads.tn walkers are some of the best horses to have.my tn walker mare can run barrels,trail ride,go to shows,endurance ride,and now im english riding her.she even beat some QUARTER horses in barrel racing and werent they bred for barrel racing???


----------



## Starlight

I agree. QH, not the best best looking breed.


----------



## mybabysewanka

My personal dislike are arabians and thoroughbreds, they are a little to hot for my taste, but that's just my Opinion..


----------



## eventerdrew

not all TB's are hot. i've got a TB who i've had for 7 years and she has never once showed any signs of being a "hot TB" like most people think. She acts like a QH for the most part and has the benefit of a TB body. 

But there are some Tb's who give Tb skeptics a reason to be skeptical!


----------



## jxclass19

I don't like gaited horses in general. I used to want a TWH but I grew out of that. I like almost every other breed. There was one little cross. I think he was a TWH and a Rocky Mountain? Tell me if that sounds right. He was 4 years old and about 14hh he was buckskin with amber eyes. He was so pretty and he was pretty fun to ride through the trails. Besides him though I am just not a fan.


----------



## ScoutRacer

I'm going to show a little love for arabians... even though this thread is about breeds you dislike. I don't actually own an arabian but I own a 2 year old 1/2 arabian. And he is the bomb-diggity.


----------



## TipTop

Lucara said:


> I can't stand arabs. I hate their noses they just look deformed to me.
> 
> I also don't like morgans. I HATE when they have them stretched out. It makes my eye twitch and just doesn't look natural.
> 
> http://asci.uvm.edu/course/asci001/morgan.jpg


Breed standards my dear, breed standards. Morgans are the best!!

One breed I was completely terrified of was saddlebreds. I first saw them at horse shows and I was giving out the ribbons and I wouldn't even go near them. Then my daughter started working for a saddlebred barn and those same horses that looked like they were ready to spook at the drop of a hat were standing in their stalls and when you went by they would come over and hoped to get a pat. After that I was never afraid of them again. I just had to get educated about what is expected from a saddlebred show horse and how they act out of the ring. Easy as that.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

I think my least favorite would have to be the Paso fino and the Peruvian Paso. Only the good lord knows why....It's just somethin about them that i don't like.


----------



## EquitationStar

My least favorite is probably arabs and connemaras. Pretty much all the ones I have seen are spooky and crazy and also not very pretty. I think lots of pony club kids like the connemaras, although I'm not sure why.


----------



## eventerdrew

connemaras are awesome! They make great little event horses. Especially when crossed with a TB or WB. Check out Erin Go Bragh. The best connemara stallion ever!

Hideaway Farm Connemaras - More on Erin Go Bragh


----------



## Aliboo

I used to be all over quarter horses and draft crosses, but i switched to english, and those breeds arent as good for jumping


----------



## riccil0ve

I don't like Quarter Horses. Usually, their heads are too small, their legs are too short, and their bodies are too big. They aren't proportionate.

And as I side note, I also don't like bays, or chestnuts, it just seems too common. I like color.

BUT, I just got a 7 mo. old BAY QUARTER HORSE filly, hahahahahaha. So really, I guess I shouldn't say that.


----------



## Junebug

Gaited horses seem hideous to me, lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Truth be told, I'm starting to hate Arabians. Too much glam, glitz, and glitter. Too much commercial of a breed. I love Quarter Horses and Welsh Ponies. Quarters are great, not sure why you dilike there appearence.


----------



## ponyboy

EquitationStar said:


> My least favorite is probably arabs and connemaras. Pretty much all the ones I have seen are spooky and crazy and also not very pretty. I think lots of pony club kids like the connemaras, although I'm not sure why.


Probably because they can out jump pretty much anything under 16H! But yeah, they do have a lot of Arab in them.


----------



## JMMarroq

Something about gated horses in general annoy me xD I love my Quarter Horses. Some are rather... well, hidious, at times. It's their personalities I adore. They are also sooo versatile, you see them EVERYWHERE...being unoriginal is a downfall though haha.

I just don't like gated horses, their high kneed/shuffled trot isn't fun to ride (this is just me, alot of people enjoy the floatiness of it xD). They're just not my type of horses, not saying there isn't some gated horse I would love, but of the 10 or 15 I have seen and ridden, there hasn't been any connection. I also enjoy jumping the most, and though some can jump few if any can go very far with it.

Just an opinion though, and even though I am impartial from my Quarter Horses I completely understand what you mean  I see it too, but it doesn't make me love them any less xD


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

I love my Quarter Horses! I think they are beautiful! I love a horse with a lot of bulk and muscle. I much prefer smaller heads to big ones. I just think that it is an amazing breed. They are so level headed (most of the time), they are willing and smart, and can do just about everything. 

Buckskins are my favorite tho! Well Dun's but anything that is considered a buckskin will do. 

I have never been a fan of gaited horses. I guess if I only trail rode and all my friends had one that I would have to have one just to keep up, but I don't see that happening. I guess if I had to get one tho the Rocky Moutain ones look the prettiest. Don't much about them. I'll stick to my stock types


----------



## Barebackrider

yeah where I'm from if the horse won't earn it's keep we don't buy it simple as that lol, My least fave breed would be fancey prissey show morgans they maybe be pretty but it is just a pretty face if you get my meaning and because they aren't that smart I prefer QH's, stock horses, brumby's and bisters they are practical and have heaps of charecter (oppps lol can't spell) and I love cheeky horses so they are perfect for me but


> I would have to say my least favourite breeds would be gaited horses, arabs and QH's.
> 
> And we have 2 arab/QH crosses at the barn. The one I ride sometimes canter's really weird, kind of flat. And last time I jumped her she was stretching her neck wayyy down so it was quite awkward.
> The other one is just really lazy and stubborn and carries its neck like this:


 I don't think this is a trate carryed by all these trys of horses I have a brumby QH cross and an Arab (she is a brumby but brumby's are just any type of horse) and they are great horses the only prop is they are very naughty (buck bolt when exsited) but that is no prop you can ride any horse through those things. If you are used to it.
Ireland


----------



## Barebackrider

man a lot of posts


----------



## HorseJumpingIsMyLife

Mine is The Bashkir Curlies. They are so Ugly! They Look Like a dog that his matted hair Glued At close contact onto their skin..... They make me Shiver. No Offense to Any Body Whom has one.


----------



## New_image

This is a very long and interesting thread. 

My least favorite breed is and always will be Arabians. But I can honestly say I don't hate any breed. I've worked with a lot of them, My least favorite is Arabian but I have met a few I loved though no, I would never choose one as my personal riding horse. I love my Quarter Horses. 

To all of the Curly haters out there.... I'm not fond of the breed either but believe it or not we have one here now who is amazingly the cutest thing I've ever seen : -) Hes more of a smooth coated horse with curly ankles and the cutest tightly curled mane you've ever seen. I just wish there tails would grow.


----------



## kchfuller

Arabs

because they are flighty, frail and ditsy... i have a 2 tb's and some ppl say they are the same and they TOTALLY aren't... I have been riding since i was 8 (showing, competitively with a trainer all the way through college- div. 1 athlete fo sho! haha) and have ridden many of them for friends and will never own them. I still have never met a well mannered, kind hearted, sweet Arab... but to each his own so hopefully no hard feelings to anyone


----------



## jumpwhat007

kchfuller said:


> Arabs
> 
> because they are flighty, frail and ditsy... i have a 2 tb's and some ppl say they are the same and they TOTALLY aren't... I have been riding since i was 8 (showing, competitively with a trainer all the way through college- div. 1 athlete fo sho! haha) and have ridden many of them for friends and will never own them. I still have never met a well mannered, kind hearted, sweet Arab... but to each his own so hopefully no hard feelings to anyone


 
Took the words right out of my mouth. I own an OTTB, and he's amazing, favorite breed ever are TBS. But I just can't stand Arabians. I think they have ugly heads, and IDK. Just don't like them much.


----------



## ridingismylife2

i don't really "like" gaited horse except icelandics.
And i'm also not a huge fan of arabs. I used to love them but for some reason i just don't like them. 
i looove all horses though <3 i just prefer other breeds over these


----------



## cherriebark

Well, my best horse I ever had was a pure polish arab. He was bombproof, a FANTASTIC trail horse, and was a certified police mount a therapeutic riding horse. One of my other all time favorite horses was a connemara mare I could ride out alone on trails without a saddle or bridle. She was amazing. 

I have to say that the only breed I would NEVER consider if I were buying a horse is an appaloosa. I have never known an appy that didn't have at least a couple screws loose, including my own appy, haha. It was my appy cross gelding who threw me off and caused me to fracture my spine.

Now for me, it is standardbreds all the way. IMO, Standardbreds are the most fantastic horses you can find.


----------



## Go The Distance

kchfuller said:


> Arabs
> 
> because they are flighty, frail and ditsy... i have a 2 tb's and some ppl say they are the same and they TOTALLY aren't... I have been riding since i was 8 (showing, competitively with a trainer all the way through college- div. 1 athlete fo sho! haha) and have ridden many of them for friends and will never own them. I still have never met a well mannered, kind hearted, sweet Arab... but to each his own so hopefully no hard feelings to anyone



just playing devil's advocate.

no, they really are not all flighty, frail, and ditsy. i train arabian horses, and my barn is full of well mannered, gentle arabs. we run a summer camp for kids as young as 8 (on the trail and in the ring) and a large percentage of our camp horses are in fact, _arabians_! we only have 2 TB's in our entire barn (one of them being mine). 

so our 100 mile endurance horses are frail? lol. im sorry, im not taking offence to your dislike of arabians, i just wasnt fond of your wording. get to know some before you hate, k? :]

our champion 100 mile egyptian arabian is half blind, and still blazing through the virginia mountians. can you do that with a clumsy horse? 

now, i have not met a breed i did not like. certanly, i've met horses that i wasnt fond of, but i wouldnt put that that perticular horse was not so wonderful, and accosiate it with it's entire breed. 

oh and kchfuller, i do own arabians and an OTTB mare. my mare took a bit to mellow out, but she is much more excitable then my arabians. i do enjoy throughbreds, i enjoy just about anything. 

i love my Arabian, and i also love my TB. i love all the horses we have at our ranch. :]


----------



## kchfuller

Go The Distance said:


> just playing devil's advocate.
> 
> no, they really are not all flighty, frail, and ditsy. i train arabian horses, and my barn is full of well mannered, gentle arabs. we run a summer camp for kids as young as 8 (on the trail and in the ring) and a large percentage of our camp horses are in fact, _arabians_! we only have 2 TB's in our entire barn (one of them being mine).
> 
> so our 100 mile endurance horses are frail? lol. im sorry, im not taking offence to your dislike of arabians, i just wasnt fond of your wording. *get to know some before you hate, k? :]*
> 
> our champion 100 mile egyptian arabian is half blind, and still blazing through the virginia mountians. can you do that with a clumsy horse?
> 
> now, i have not met a breed i did not like. certanly, i've met horses that i wasnt fond of, but i wouldnt put that that perticular horse was not so wonderful, and accosiate it with it's entire breed.
> 
> oh and kchfuller, i do own arabians and an OTTB mare. my mare took a bit to mellow out, but she is much more excitable then my arabians. i do enjoy throughbreds, i enjoy just about anything.
> 
> i love my Arabian, and i also love my TB. i love all the horses we have at our ranch. :]



I have gotten to know them... like i said i have ridden MANY and have never liked any of them ... I said no hard feelings and we were asked what breed we didn't like so simmer down :wink: I didn't go attacking ppl who said the breeds that I like- to each his/her own- it's ok to play devils advocate but keep in mind i simply explained and stated what was asked of me.


----------



## Eastowest

*My opinion? There are a few posts on this thread with well thought out reasons why a breed is not preferred-- But, IMO, many posts on this thread reveal more about the person posting-- what they have or haven't experienced, what they will or will not believe, what they can or cannot get along with--- than it educates about TRUE traits and MEANINGFUL differences between breeds. *


----------



## Tennessee

I don't like Arabians at all. I have never owned one, and probably never will. What I mostly don't like about them is their look. Th sunken in face and the frail looking body never attracted me at all. And what is with prancing around with their tail in the air? Do they always have to go to the bathroom? 

I will always and forever love my Quarter Horses and Halfingers.


----------



## Mariya1234

My least favorite breed of horse is the American Paint Horse. One medical issue associated with the breed is the genetic disease lethal white syndrome (LWS). I am not a fan of the American Quarter Horse either. There are several genetic diseases of concern to Quarter Horse breeders: HYPP, HERDA, GBED, EPSM, and LWS. HYPP (Hyperkalemic periodic paralysis) is caused by an autosomal dominant gene and is linked to the foundation stallion Impressive. It is characterized by uncontrollable muscle twitching and substantial muscle weakness or paralysis among affected horses. Because it is a dominant gene, only one parent has to have the gene for it to be transmitted to offspring. I'm not a fan of Appaloosas either. Appaloosas have an eightfold higher risk of developing spontaneous Equine Recurrent Uveitis, which can, if not treated, lead to blindness, which occurs in Appaloosas at four times the rate of the general horse population. But, "least favorite" goes to the American Quarter Horse. Additionally all Quarter Horses born 2007 or later that are confirmed to be descendants of Impressive must carry a note about the risks of HYPP on their registration papers.


----------



## eventerdrew

Aliboo said:


> I used to be all over quarter horses and draft crosses, but i switched to english, and those breeds arent as good for jumping


 
that is absolutely the most ridiculous thing anyone could say! QH's and draft crosses make GREAT jumpers!

My mare is 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire and she can jump the moon.


----------



## ponyboy

Mariya1234 said:


> My least favorite breed of horse is the American Paint Horse.


One of mine too, for the same reason. I don't approve of color breeding in general and the APHA hasn't done enough to prevent OLWS IMO. Heck, they don't even use the correct definitions for paint patterns. How can you trust the health of horses bred by people like that?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

HorseJumpingIsMyLife said:


> Mine is The Bashkir Curlies. They are so Ugly! They Look Like a dog that his matted hair Glued At close contact onto their skin..... They make me Shiver. No Offense to Any Body Whom has one.


 
I have to disagree. The curlies dont all look like that, have extreme curl. There are some that dont even look like they are curly. If you really know the breed, you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Aliboo said:


> I used to be all over quarter horses and draft crosses, but i switched to english, and those breeds arent as good for jumping


I have to disagree! Those breeds are some of the most versitile....


----------



## eventerdrew

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> I have to disagree! Those breeds are some of the most versitile....


 
THANK YOU Curly Horse... glad to know someone feels the same!!! I put a post earlier explaining my disagreement.


----------



## 7Ponies

TB. I don't hate them, but they are my least favorite. I've had to care for many of them at my barn, and they have all been insane. Don't trust them at all.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

ok, some of the people who say they don't like the way arabians look are overgeneralizing. the dishy face that so many of you dont like usually only occur in Egyptian arabs. there are also polish and russian arabians that have a straighter head shape. i own a purebred polish arab and he is slightly stocky and has a well proportioned body. i just feel that some readers are judging all arabians by what they see in fancy magazines. most arabs dont actually look like that. 
also, for the ones claiming all arabians are spooky, its the way they are trained. my arab is a "looker" but he's smart enough to know when it is and isnt appropriate to spook. he's very levelheaded and his spooks are never worse than a snort or sudden stop. its all about the boundaries you set for your horse and each one is different. 
in general, i feel that most breeds get a bad rap about things that are human error. we've bred them into these typey characteristics. its not their fault. i try to look at each horse individually, not by their breed. its only fair to them.


----------



## Rissa

Junebug said:


> Gaited horses seem hideous to me, lol


Yeah?

Someone forgot to tell Ethan he's suppose to be hideous.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Lets see, I hate Arabians... theyve all been crazy only crosses ive met were actually pretty nice, Shetlands are the devils spawn lol, Bashir Curlies i think look weird and most quarter horses look like Arnold Schwarzenager (sp) on steroids. Dont get me wrong ive met some i liked, but like a lot of people have already said most of the time legs are too short or heads too small or whatever. And i think thats about it i like almost everything else.


----------



## eventerdrew

oh my goodness! Ethan is gorgeous, Rissa!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

7Ponies said:


> TB. I don't hate them, but they are my least favorite. I've had to care for many of them at my barn, and they have all been insane. Don't trust them at all.


Out of all the horses i've ever met and dealt with, which are over thousands, most of the TB's have been the best. The ones that were crazy had been abused and once had time to settle down, were the most calm horses ever. My TB is now going on 9 this year and when i got him he was 4 and crazy but calmed down after he didnt get beat and was fed properly and since then i cant get him to spook or even run for that matter! he is the laziest horse in existence, the only time he isnt lazy is when we're jumping.


----------



## eventerdrew

My OTTB is a QH at heart. She's not your "typical" TB and is actually quite lazy!


----------



## Rissa

eventerdrew said:


> oh my goodness! Ethan is gorgeous, Rissa!



Thank you.  He's a TWH/ASB cross.

According to people here he's useless and ugly. LOL!

Poor thing. We do 12 mile trails and hopefully by next year will be doing endurance races. Nothing huge, but like those 25 mile races.

..and ugly, hahaha. I've had people stop me on trails. Total strangers, and ask to buy him based on his looks alone. 

He means the world to me.


----------



## eventerdrew

I guessed the TWH in him but by no means would I have ever guessed ASB! Love love love his color.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, Rissa, I had no idea that he was gaited. Coming from my background, I just assumed either QH cross or some kind of mustang. I still love him and one day will come to steal him. LOL. Does he travel gaited or does he have standard gaits?


----------



## Rissa

I got some photos of him where he looks very ASBish.

The cross is odd, sometimes he will gait. Sometimes he won't.

I rode him for about a mile and a real nice gait the other day. Faster than a trot but a teeny bit slower than a canter. We were cruising. It was very nice and smooth.

MORE times than not though he trots. It's huge and ugly, lol. 











Don't ever tell anyone I've posted a blurry photo. 










He's also fat, and old. hahah, but I love him anyhow! 

When I can get him gaiting his head bobs with the best of 'em and it's so cute.


----------



## Quixotic

I think Arabs & Thoroughbreds get bad reputations because they're misunderstood. They're extremely intelligent, sometimes too much so for their own good, and very sensitive, so they're not for everyone, but if you take the time to bond with one, they turn out to be AMAZING horses who will bend over backwards to make you happy. I've owned one of each, both of whom were considered "crazy" when I got them, & they've both turned into complete sweethearts who everyone loves now. They just need the right kind of person to give them the right kind of handling, & unfortunately many do not get it.

As for QH's or Drafts not being able to do english - tell that to half of the school ponies at our Eventing barn!


----------



## Shawneen

New to this thread - BRATTY PONIES ARE THE WORST!!!!

Ponies, ponies, ponies!! *stomps foot*
They get away with murder and they are going to plot to take over the world!!!!

LOL All in good fun - and really I should be saying bratty people who own or are on bratty ponies. You know the ones - they cut you off in your flat classes at horse shows. Just go zooming by... grrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## mountainhorse44

my least favorite.. and I am probably going to make alot of enemies here.. is the American Quarter Horse. They're rough and after 1 full day of riding your sore for 2. I've had em and been around em and do not care for their attitudes at all.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

I have to say of all breeds I've been around or ridden (and that's not many) I don't really care for Arabs. One of the first horses I rode was an Arab/Welsh cross and she was heinously evil. I don't care for their build. They are excellent for endurance and for what they're bred for but they're just too pretty looking for me. Like a Barbie Doll pony.

On the same token there was one Arab mare on the farm I grew up on that supposedly was this psycho that threw the neighbour and left her with crippling injuries. I wasn't told that til after I rode her but she was an absolute sweetheart. Different riders I guess. But yes... I would never pay money for an Arab.


----------



## mom2pride

The only horses I don't like are ones that are untrainable, or otherwise 'flakey'...doesn't matter what breed they are. I want a horse with a sound mind, not one that will be fine one day, and wig out completely the other 6 days of the week...


----------



## Brighteyes

_Now, how did this slip away from me? I love saying how much I hate stuff. _

_I dislike:_

_Quarter Horses_
_Arabians_
_TB_
_Anything gaited_

_Well, that's it. _


----------



## MIEventer

I think it is really uneducated and unfair to say you dislike a certain breed.


----------



## Nutty Saddler

I can't say I dislike any breed - 

One of the breeds that I wouldn't deliberatly buy would be a Haflinger.

In my experiance they are a working horse and do just fine if kept in work , I just don't want to work that hard.


----------



## FjordFan

MIEventer said:


> I think it is really uneducated and unfair to say you dislike a certain breed.


Why is it uneducated if you do not like the look of a certain breed? 

There are many different breeds of horse and pony in the world. Some people love a particular breed or type, others dont, and I don't think it is unfair to admit you have a least favourite breed doesn't mean you are uneducated just means its not your kind of horse for whatever reason.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Shawneen said:


> New to this thread - BRATTY PONIES ARE THE WORST!!!!
> 
> Ponies, ponies, ponies!! *stomps foot*
> They get away with murder and they are going to plot to take over the world!!!!
> 
> LOL All in good fun - and really I should be saying bratty people who own or are on bratty ponies. You know the ones - they cut you off in your flat classes at horse shows. Just go zooming by... grrrrrrrrr!!!!


 lol, I instantly thought of this 




 x)


----------



## Shawneen

Dang I can't see it - blocked!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JustMuckItxD

Oh my gosh that video is so hilarious! Thank you for sharing! XD


----------



## huntergrl

My least favorite has got to be Saddlebreds. Sorry America but why would you breed a horse that resembles a Giraffe??


----------



## chika1235

i have an rabian and hes not carzy at all he was very well trained in ranch work and herding and he babysits the little kids!and hes only 12.hes in his prime right now!hes still got spirit but hes not crazy at all.and i live in tennessee and the walkers around here are mostly just for pleasure riding most of the people around here dont show tn walkers.i show my tn walker and i only use chains that are 6 mm.she has a very good gait....the only thing i dont like about her is the jug head.but shes still young so it might even out or something.(and most of the "mistreated" tn walkers reside in shelbyville or other places that are big on the tn walker shows.)tn walkers are crazy when their young my tn walker i got her when she was 2 and it was terrible!she was a lot worse than my other horses but she mellowed out when she turned 3 and i started really riding her.


----------



## smrobs

OMG. That video is ridiculous. ROFLMFAO!! Thank you. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Kentucky

I agree that video was funny and I thought it was great.


----------



## azarni

Why are Arabians so hated?! They are one of my favourite breeds. My lesson horse is a purebred Arab, and he's a wonderful, sweet, laid back fellow that I trust more than any horse I've ever ridden.


Personally, I don't like Morgans. At all. I've never ridden one, never even seen one in real life. But something about them really bothers me. I know I'm totally unjust in disliking them, and maybe one day I'll discover that they're actually great horses, but until then, NO THANKS.


----------



## horseluver2435

My two least favorite horses are TWH's and Arabians. The only reason I dislike Arabians is because of their appearance. Other than that, they're perfectly fine horses. I just can't stand that dished nose. =P Sorry. But it has nothing to do with their ride. TWHs, or really any gaited horse, is because I don't like gaiting. I'm used to trotting and gaiting just isn't comfortable for me. If I rode it more often, I might like it more, but as of right now, I don't really like it.


----------



## Tennessee

Honestly? My least favorite breed is the Tennessee Walking Horse, which is really bad because I am from Tennessee.

But, the second least favorite is that darned ugly Arabian.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings

I would definitely have to say that my least favorite breed is the Arabian.


----------



## Beloved Killer

Fjords and Arabs. The whole small headed thing doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Beloved Killer

azarni said:


> Why are Arabians so hated?! They are one of my favourite breeds. My lesson horse is a purebred Arab, and he's a wonderful, sweet, laid back fellow that I trust more than any horse I've ever ridden.
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't like Morgans. At all. I've never ridden one, never even seen one in real life. But something about them really bothers me. I know I'm totally unjust in disliking them, and maybe one day I'll discover that they're actually great horses, but until then, NO THANKS.


Each to their own, I guess.


----------



## Rissa

azarni said:


> Personally, I don't like Morgans. At all. I've never ridden one, never even seen one in real life. But something about them really bothers me. I know I'm totally unjust in disliking them, and maybe one day I'll discover that they're actually great horses, but until then, NO THANKS.



lol, Blake wonders if you're insane or not. To dislike something you've never seen in the flesh or ridden or had any experience with. That is kinda odd.

He's a nine year old Morgan gelding.


----------



## ponyboy

azarni said:


> Personally, I don't like Morgans. At all.


I don't like park-type Morgans or similar looking breeds like saddlebreds, TWH, and especially national show horses, but working-type morgans are nice.


----------



## Solon

ponyboy said:


> I don't like park-type Morgans or similar looking breeds like saddlebreds, TWH, and especially national show horses, but working-type morgans are nice.



I like Morgan crosses, I had one growing up. But totally agree with Ponyboy.


----------



## eventerdrew

Morgan/Qh's are the BEST BEST BEST ponies ever!


----------



## Solon

Yep! Mine was a morgan/QH and he regularly beat the tails off the fancy purebreds in our 4-H shows. It was so AWESOME! I used to get teased for having a grade mutt horse. Ha ha - who's laughing now. Not them!!


----------



## Tigerstripes

I hate Gypsy cobs, they are ten a penny over here, frequently have no manners, throw their weight around, are ugly block headed things, have met a nice one and they are really popular for some reason!!!


----------



## Cougar

Arabs and Arab crosses.

Funnily enough I have an Arab and an Arab/QH cross. All we've ever had are Arabs and Arab crosses (except my POA). 



I like some. I think working at two Arab barns has soured me off the breed forever. I like my two but I would never go out looking for one. In fact, I'd probably avoid anything with arab in it like the plague.


----------



## wintec

I love arabians but no matter. I'd have to say I don't like miniature horses. I mean they're cute and all but you can't ride them if you're tall like me! LOL


----------



## QHDragon

Hanovarians. The only reason is that I got thrown off of one once. No other reason really, well other than I think they are a little plain looking.


----------



## ivorygold1195

i like all horses but quarter horses are my least fave.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

I didn't read all of the replies, but I am deeply upset that some people make generalizations regarding Arabs and in turn dislike them. =/

Anyway,
Mine is the Saddlebred horses. bleh (No offense. I just don't like the look of them. -shrugs- Never ridden one. Not sure how good of movers they are or anything like that.)


----------



## QHDragon

I agree on the Arab thing, I have met some really nice Arabs, they were all polish bred, for some reason this strain has always inpressed me. I have also met some Arabs that were completely off their rockers, but they all were halter bred.


----------



## azarni

ShannonSevenfold said:


> I didn't read all of the replies, but I am deeply upset that some people make generalizations regarding Arabs and in turn dislike them. =/


I hear you! For so long, Arabians were THE favourite breed. I can't help but wonder when they suddenly became so disliked. All the things they used to be loved for - dished faces, tail carriage, spirit ... suddenly they're turn-offs. I don't get it.


----------



## aynelson

I certainly do not hate any horse. They are all beautiful. We as a human race have taken advantage of horses more than any animal. Just think, without them we would have never discovered, conquered, or settled. We owe them so much. Hating them - what did they ever do to you? Don't judge them, maybe look closer at the humans around them.


----------



## SpringWolf

I dont hate any breed of horse, i love them all...however, I have come across 'individual' horses of MANY different breeds that i disliked.

In defence of the crazy arab...here is a pic of my crazy arab...who was still a stallion in this picture giving a ride to a teenage handicapped girl.
This horse is smart enough to KNOW his rider...he was an angel, as i knew he would be, he's the calmest riding horse at the time.
This horse is not an overly 'dishy' horse either...he is mostly CMK bred.


----------



## kellyp

i think that my least favorite horse (looks only) is the saddlebred

i think they have really weird heads--they remind me of mules

but i love riding them-- everyone that i have ever ridden was a blast 

my least favorite horses to work with are are thoroughbreds (especially ott's) and arabs

both breeds for me are too strung out for my taste-- there are exceptions to every breed, but i find that more often than not i'm dealing with crazies what it comes to these 2


----------



## LadyDreamer

Hehehe, one of the most common nicknames at our farm is "mule-ey"(I have/love exclusively Saddlebreds). That being said, I happen to love mules and it is my dream to have a team of ASB Mules.


----------



## eventerdrew

It's not that I hate Arabs. It's just that I haven't found one that I especially like (except for one Polish Arab I rode a few years back). I'm sure one day there will be an Arabian that will come along and change my mind!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I would have to say arab.... onlt because they're too small and dainty for my liking. I know they are very hardy, but I'm a 6'1" tall woman with some meat. lol I always feel bad getting on one.


----------



## Quixotic

kellyp said:


> my least favorite horses to work with are are thoroughbreds (especially ott's) and arabs
> 
> both breeds for me are too strung out for my taste-- there are exceptions to every breed, but i find that more often than not i'm dealing with crazies what it comes to these 2


I firmly believe that horses are only "crazy" because nobody has taken the time to work with them properly. I've yet to work with a "crazy" horse who didn't turn out to be absolutely wonderful after I took the time to understand the horse and gain its trust & respect.


----------



## MadForRem

Arabians
or any sort of high-strung horse like that  I do realise not all of them are like that.
high-strung horses scare me. I need a horse that has brakes!
Which is what my horse has, thank goodness!


----------



## vivache

I actually dislike Morgans. I rode one once.. and his gait was so funky. He swayed his butt all over the place, which we have started calling his 'badonkadonk.' I actually had to have someone in-hand walk him with me on him. xD

The only Arab I've ridden was wonderful. He's 16.3hh and has only a slight dishface.. not at ALL like this monster: http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/kazmierek3.jpg









That's the type of Arab I like. ;D


----------



## Quixotic

vivache said:


> The only Arab I've ridden was wonderful. He's 16.3hh


That is HUGE! I didn't even know Arabs could get that big.


----------



## vivache

Neither did I, honestly! I thought that he was surely an Arab cross. But he is registered.. I'll have to ask to see his bloodlines!


----------



## Solon

I would doubt that was a full Arab. I've never seen anything about them getting that tall unless it was a case of mis-measurement. Stranger things have happened though.


----------



## kchfuller

holy cow i would be interested to know what his lines are- 16.3 and that stocky is totally a different Arab then I have EVER seen...


----------



## Deej

Well I got to tell you, I love all horses, all breeds. Each one is special in there own way. I love to watch a well trained reining horse as much as I love to watch a beautiful dressage horse. I don't care what you ride as long as you RIDE!!!! I don't care if you ride a mule or a pony or an Arab or warmblood. Just ride and have a good time. Thats what life is about. { P.S. I ride a Peruvian horse in case you were wondering}


----------



## horseMAD

Sorry, but Fjords get on my nerves.


----------



## QHDragon

Arabians are getting bigger and bigger, but then again more riders fall into the "larger" person (or whatever you want to call somebody over like 150 pounds) so a lot of breeds are getting bigger. 

Example:
Arabian Horse for Stud in El Paso, Texas

Websters Arabians - Beyond Bey - Stallions

Just check out dreamhorse, lots of them on there over 15.3hh


----------



## smrobs

That is the type of Arab that I don't like. He looks like he has got down syndrome or something. His head is just funky shaped.


----------



## dynamite.

I don't really dislike any breed with a passion, but I think some arabs are annoying. The few that we have at our barn are absolute pains! Well, I guess they aren't that bad. The worst one is ridden by a 80 pound 11 year old girl... but she is very patient and a pretty good rider.


----------



## Hali

I don't dislike any breed of horse, all have wonderful attributes. I do dislike what humans to do horses eg. 'Big lick' saddleseat horses. But I don't dislike any certain breed.

That being said, my favorite breed is the Arabian. I owed a Morab mare and she was the best little horse. I do agree that Arabs aren't for everyone. 

I will say, I'm not a fan of QH type builds - stocky, muscular, compact heads/bodies. My friend has QHs and they are sweet horses, just their body types aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## tempest

My least favorite breed of a horse would probably be an Arab or a Mini, for various reasons that are too lengthy to go into right now.


----------



## NicoleS11

i see lots of people are dissing arabs. To each there own...but i just wanted to post this pic of my geldings sire...one of the best lookin arabs ive ever seen...and thats coming from a QH person...


----------



## Solon

See, I don't see that as a pretty horse at all. But like you said, each to their own.


----------



## kchfuller

Nicole- like you said to each his own and i really appriciate that you aren't getting offended and realize that we each like something different ... thanks!


----------



## goldilockz

I personally think Arab heads are weird looking, and most Arabs I've been around are temperamental and a general all around PITA.

TWHs... it's most the fault of the people involved, but I can't stand seeing them with those huge shoes on. I saw an x-ray of one that had those big bulky shoes on and it haunts me still. Why wouldn't someone DO that?


----------



## ivorygold1195

Skippy! said:


> LOL I was thinking about not posting after i saw the user name of the thread creator.. LOL
> 
> Mine has to be Tennessee Walking Horses for a few reasons...
> 
> 1- How abused and mistreated the show horses are.. when i think of a walking horse, the first thing that comes to mind is those HUGE shoes and wide eyes.
> 
> 2- They look like a really crazy riding horse.. most of the "pleasure" ones i see are absolutely insane.. but you cant tell their owners this.. their owners i have encountered believe that since they are well papered, they must be wonderful animals.. and the bucking/rearing? Its just SPIRIT  Yeah.. RIGHT.
> 
> 3- That every single Walking Horse breeder I have met think that they are the best breed on earth and that all other breeds just dont cut it. Paint horses and Quarter horses are my favorite breeds, but just because they are doesnt mean i don't think any other breed sucks. If i meet someone who breeds Arabians i don't run my mouth about how much i dislike arabians.. but good lord.. every Walking Horse Trainer/Breeder I have met has shoved TWH's down my throat as soon as they find out i like Quarter Horses and Paints and down on me for liking my breed. There is no such thing as the ULTIMATE horse breed.. all breeds have their strong points.. but no one breed is the best.
> 
> 4- There is no real work when you ride them.. you just plop your butt in the saddle and feel it grow. At least with riding horses with a trot, you can post and whatnot.. this is where i get most of my excersize when riding.
> 
> 5- Midnight Sun bred horses have huge ugly heads.. its a cruel hard fact.. LOL
> 
> 6- I just dont care for the build of Walkers.. their heads tend to look a little huge, their eyes bulge, and the stance they put them in when they are posing for pictures reminds me of a horse that has sore feet and is trying to stretch its weight out.
> 
> 7- They bred the original purpose out of the horse. The horses that are the best breeders, make the most money, and most people drool over are the World Grand Champions in the heavily shod division thing.. when they have the thick pads on.. Well, i worked with show Walkers.. and they cant be turned out with those shoes on.. and cant be worked for longer than 15 minutes a day with those shoes on or they get overly exhausted. Walkers were created to walk ALL DAY and have a smooth efficient gait so the farmer could check fence lines and check over their crops all day. Now, the "best of the best" cant go for very long at all under saddle because of those stupid pads. If they horse wont pick its feet up that high WITHOUT shoes.. maybe they arent supposed to pick their feet up that high at all!
> 
> 8- They are broke to ride at a mere 16 months if they are used to show... from what I have seen from 4 different show barns.. Sure, Thoroughbreds are also broke at an early age.. but guess what? They only carry about 90 pounds because thats racing regulations.. Walking Horses? The people i have seen that break these yearlings weigh over 200 and less than 400... Poor babies =/
> 
> Its more the people that own Walking horses that i dont like.. about 15% or 10% of all walkers i met were actually GOOD horses.. the rest were absolutely terrible horses because of one thing or another.. whether it be their trainer, owner, or their breeding.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion, so im not right or wrong, im just speaking from my experience =)


i show a TWH and mine is NOTHING like that! we do NOT sore or break there tails. acaully the abuse crazy TWH is only a small part of the breed mostly there laid back trail horses. thats not a very good reason to dislike the horse its the trainer/riders fault there like that. there breed to be lazy trail horses and to work in feild.


----------



## Sophia

I have issues with everything, even if I love the horse/breed I can find an issue with it. But I'm just a person who loves to critique.  But the breed(s) I really don't like are all the gaited ones and walkers such as saddlebreds, TWH, Standarbreds (pacers), etc. I can't stand them! Sorry to everyone who likes them. Also I have issues with most north american bred arabians since they have horrible heads and confirmation. The european ones have a lot better breeding and there heads are dished much nicer.


----------



## Scoutrider

I can't say I really dislike any breed in particluar. I wouldn't give money for a mini, pasture ornaments just don't appeal to me, and my dad's cows might eat it :wink:. I've ridden nice, sane Arabs, but I'm not wild about the exaggerated dish on some strains within the breed. I don't hold it against them as horses, it's just an aesthetic preference. QH's are basically good horses, but every purebred quarter, without exeption, that I have personally dealt with has had some bizzare quirk or another.

My first horse was a mutt, a gaited/Morgan mix by his look and gait, and he was a bit nervous, but a good horse. Never lame a day in the five years I had him before he passed away early this spring. We held our own in the show ring against the QH's, Paints, and Morgans, and could spend hours on the trail, just relaxing.

My new horse, Scout, is also a mutt (QH, probably, no papers. He dunks his hay, so he has the QH compulsion... lol), and, at 7, the most level headed horse under 15 years old I've ever dealt with. He's an absolute sweetheart (I can go in the stall with himwhen he's laying down and we just bond).

Love all breeds, but mutts and crosses have been excellent in my experience.


OOOHHH.... EDIT! I love the Arab in your post, NicoleS11! That's the exact face I like on Arabs! Fine boned, obviously Arabian, but not too delicate or exaggerated!


----------



## HorseLuvr

I don't have a least favorite, I think all horses rock.


----------



## Sunny06

I might have already posted on here but oh well. The AQHA, IMO, is so original, boring, same ol', same ol'. I get soooo tired of seeing them in EVERYTHING. Books, movies, TV, etc. I understand that they sweet and good all-rounders but I really get tired of them. THAT, and the stereotypes people give about TWHs. I don't care WHAT people say. Not ALL TWHs are hot-headed and abused. I love gaited horses. They are my heroes. THEM, and lil pony mutts. Mutts are the best <3


----------



## IdahoCowgirl

I'ma have to jump on the Arab wagon here lol, sorry. Just too dainty for my taste though I have seen some that bust it out they just aren't for me.


----------



## reining girl

for all of you who said you hate QH's o dont like you lol, jk. I hate arabs, i work at an arabian ranch, and i will never ever own one, EVER. i dont care what any one says they are stupid. They spook at everything and anything, they spook at water coming out of a hose, they spook at a bucket they have seen 1000 times. It might just be this persons arabs, but it has certainly turned me against them.


----------



## shmurmer4

reining girl said:


> for all of you who said you hate QH's o dont like you lol, jk. I hate arabs, i work at an arabian ranch, and i will never ever own one, EVER. i dont care what any one says they are stupid. They spook at everything and anything, they spook at water coming out of a hose, they spook at a bucket they have seen 1000 times. It might just be this persons arabs, but it has certainly turned me against them.


I completely agree.


----------



## kchfuller

JazzTash said:


> THOROUGHBREDS... they can't jump and they have crap feet and they are too light. i have one so i should know


why do you have one if you hate them?

btw your boy is really cute but he is only 4 so you have to give him some time to grow up


----------



## eventerdrew

Uhm... Thoroughbreds can't jump? are you kidding? Why are most eventers at Advanced Thoroughbreds then? Maybe some one should clue them in that their horses can't jump... let alone go to the international level.

Not all of them have the "crap feet" you speak of. My TB has never lost a shoe in her entire life... and she's 17.

hmmm... maybe someone should tell Ginisee she can't jump. Because we obviously didn't qualify for the American Eventing Championships by jumping well...

sorry but saying that TB's can't jump is the biggest load of poop ever.


----------



## eventerdrew

I guess Connaught can't jump.... http://www.regardinghorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/phillip-dutton-connaught.jpg

or Winsome Adante...http://www.phelpsphotos.com/copyrightPhotos/17239.jpg

or Poggio II...http://www.regardinghorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/amy-tryon-poggio.jpg

man... they all just plain SUCK don't they?

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Sunny06

^^ I was thinking the exact thing.


----------



## Jillyann

eventerdrew said:


> I guess Connaught can't jump.... http://www.regardinghorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/phillip-dutton-connaught.jpg
> 
> or Winsome Adante...http://www.phelpsphotos.com/copyrightPhotos/17239.jpg
> 
> or Poggio II...http://www.regardinghorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/amy-tryon-poggio.jpg
> 
> man... they all just plain SUCK don't they?
> 
> *rolls eyes*




Those jumps dont even compare to what *HER *TB can jump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But she doesnt even know how to jump? So how would she know??!?!?!



Yeah. im being extremely sarcastic here in the first part.


----------



## Sunny06

Jillyann said:


> Those jumps dont even compare to what *HER *TB can jump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But she doesnt even know how to jump? So how would she know??!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. im being extremely sarcastic here in the first part.


Sarcasam: The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Jillyann

LOL! so true sunny!


----------



## QHDragon

JazzTash said:


> THOROUGHBREDS... they can't jump and they have crap feet and they are too light. i have one so i should know


 
Your posts make my head hurt. Somebody pleeeease tell Rocket that he can't jump, might make my life easier.

You seem to hold a lot of sterotypes, not all TBs have bad feet, not all Arabs are nuts, etc.


----------



## Sunny06

If she has one, then why is she bad-mouthing her own horse?  I don't get ppl.


----------



## Jillyann

AND she jumps him!!!!!!! what theeeee!


----------



## JustDressageIt

I guess I should break the news to my 15.3HH TB mare. I'll tell her that she shouldn't be able to clear 4' with ease.
Poor Denny will be heartbroken when he finds out that he's not going to make my next 3'6" hunter. *sighs*

Might I remind people that Hunters and Eventing (as the 2 "top" sports I can think off the top of my head) used to be dominated by TBs prior to the WB overtake? 

Or, my better guess, the poster was bored and wanted to stir the pot. Oh well.


----------



## Sunny06

That's probably more like it.


----------



## Jillyann

She called me a Cu*t......... rawr!

Im sure you can fill in the stared letter.


----------



## Sunny06

She cussed me out as well. Pure immaturity.


----------



## kchfuller

eventerdrew said:


> I guess Connaught can't jump.... http://www.regardinghorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/phillip-dutton-connaught.jpg
> 
> or Winsome Adante...http://www.phelpsphotos.com/copyrightPhotos/17239.jpg
> 
> or Poggio II...http://www.regardinghorses.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/amy-tryon-poggio.jpg
> 
> man... they all just plain SUCK don't they?
> 
> *rolls eyes*


amen sister! took the words out of my mouth...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

wow .. TB cant jump.... never heard that one before. ah oh well (rolls eyes)


----------



## JustDressageIt

Don't feed the trolls


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

just thought id add my opinion.. im good now


----------



## Tennessee

I don't underrstand why she must cuss at everyone. My 11 year old cousin gets on here and browses around on occasion, and I don't want her stumbling acorss this, nor do I enjoy looking at the fowlness myself.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i agree but if we just drop it maybe it will stop


----------



## reining girl

I think she should be banned, all she does is go on here to stir things up and cause problems.


----------



## kchfuller

I don't mean to add to the fire but you should watch some of her youtube videos- sooooo dangerous! ppl like that shouldn't have horses


----------



## Lonestar22

my least favorite would have to be the akhal teke. Ugliest horses I have seen. They all look starved. 









MY favorite would have to be a gypsy vanner. so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Oh, wow! I think they are so gorgeous! Ha, lol. Lil skinny, tho. 

Do not like:
1) AQHA
2) TBs are just OK 
3) Most POAs
4) Seahorse Arabians. The ones with the NORMAL heads are ok.
5) Saddlebreds as a rule but they are ok on certain days. They can look kinda fake sometimes. But the non-fake ones look nice.


----------



## kchfuller

lonestar it looks like a grey hound! lol


----------



## eventerdrew

not all Akhal-Tekes look starved like that poor baby pictured above. That just makes me mad that someone would make them look like that 

But as a rule, yeah, they are usually slimmer. And yeah they do look like greyhounds!!!


----------



## Cremello

Lonestar22 said:


> my least favorite would have to be the akhal teke. Ugliest horses I have seen. They all look starved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY favorite would have to be a gypsy vanner. so pretty!!!!!


OMG Lonestar we have a lot in common. I hate akhal tekes they look like they haven't eaten for 2 months! They just look digustingly starved.Did you hear that the akhal teke was the first breed that foals were born bald. :? Ughhh another reason why I hate them. Oh and their heads they are flat and plain planted on a thick looking but still thin neck.neck.

My favourite breed is also the gypsy vanner.They are AWESOME!


----------



## reining girl

o my! i agree with you, they are ugly. i dont like grey hounds either i think there ugly, i like my horses to have muscle and substance to them, thats why i like QH's and paint's so much.


----------



## Cremello

I mostly like all the breeds of horses no favourite none that I hate. But when I came across this skeleton horse ugghhh it sacred me! :shock: The horse in your avatar is a good example how a horse is supposed to look like. Don't get me wrong some akhal tekes are thicker and look more appealing * BUT* those horses are not used for breeding purposes they simply are used riding horses of companion horses.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

reining girl said:


> for all of you who said you hate QH's o dont like you lol, jk. I hate arabs, i work at an arabian ranch, and i will never ever own one, EVER. i dont care what any one says they are stupid. They spook at everything and anything, they spook at water coming out of a hose, they spook at a bucket they have seen 1000 times. It might just be this persons arabs, but it has certainly turned me against them.


 
haha so tru thats how i feel about them, the only gait or response an arab knows is SPOOK lol


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Funny.


----------



## reining girl

lol so true foxyroxy so true.


----------



## Cremello

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> haha so tru thats how i feel about them, the only gait or response an arab knows is SPOOK lol


Really? Are arabians really like that?I never knew that but for sure I knew they were High Strung.


----------



## Sunny06

Looks like we have another stereotyper on here.

^^ [to the question above] NOT ALL. They can be a little 'fresh', but they make great endurance rides.
We have a 27 year old Arabian (old, I know), and he can be a lil fresh sometimes, but nothing to hurt anybody. He is very aloof, but likes to trail ride for being so old.


----------



## Lonestar22

i was looking on some websiie and they all look like that. but that one was the worst looking. thats why i used it. lol. i also saw a hairless akhal foal. ewww. it died bc of deformities. really weird.


----------



## Misfit

Gypsey Vanners.

Seriously, they are spotted cob horses. In Europe, they are a dime a dozen. Import one over to NA and suddenly they're majickal and poop golden butterflies. Their price tags bump up at least 20k too.


----------



## Jillyann

I dont like mostly all gaited hoses. yes they are pretty, but the way they walk, and you can not trot them for nothing! And i know its pretty stereotypical but i just can not help myself. It just seems SO unnatural to make a horse pick up its feet to his noes. errrggg!

how can one think this is pretty?!


----------



## vbrill

Ughhh arabs there head set is way to high for my taste and when you see show pics of them it looks like their heads are made out of wax there faces are way to concave its like a back hoe attacked them, no thank you


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

Misfit said:


> Gypsey Vanners.
> 
> Seriously, they are spotted cob horses. In Europe, they are a dime a dozen. Import one over to NA and suddenly they're majickal and poop golden butterflies. Their price tags bump up at least 20k too.


 
**** do they eat rainbows too! haha ROFL


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

appaloosas.... *shudders*

I have met nice ones, but they're all so... ugly.. A lot have icky jug heads, pink skin, ugly spots on their muzzles. The majority of the appys Ive met are bad tempered, too. I just dont see one good thing about them. ew...


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>> appaloosas.... *shudders* 
I have met nice ones, but they're all so... ugly.. A lot have icky jug heads, pink skin, ugly spots on their muzzles. The majority of the appys Ive met are bad tempered, too. I just dont see one good thing about them. ew... _



You have been meeting the wrong Appaloosas then!



















































I guess then my least favorite breeds are...... 
.....almost all of them....
Because they are not Appaloosas!

(Seriously, I don't dislike any breed, really. There are good and bad in evey breed, and much depends on what sport/discipline you want to ride in and if you have color/pattern preferences. I just have a soft spot for my ugly, bad tempered (NOT, LOL) Appaloosas.....)


----------



## Sunny06

Jillyann said:


> I dont like mostly all gaited hoses. yes they are pretty, but the way they walk, and you can not trot them for nothing! And i know its pretty stereotypical but i just can not help myself. It just seems SO unnatural to make a horse pick up its feet to his noes. errrggg!
> 
> how can one think this is pretty?!


Gaites horses aren't SUPPOSED to trot. That is the whole point


----------



## ponyboy

You can trot Icelandics. They do it all.


----------



## IheartPheobe

I love TBs, I think they're gorgeous and really good for jumping and everything, but for riding, they'd be_ my_ least favorite. The usual hot, unpredictable personality scares me. I know a lot of them are calm and bomb proof..I don't wanna stereotype, cause we've only had one TB, and he was sane as they come, but... I dunno.

Though, people who don't like gaited horses: Gonzo is part TNW and MFT, and he doesn't do gaits at all! His flat gaits are abnormal.. he trots with his legs moving really akwardly toward each other, like he's trying to circle them around each other and when he canters, his legs barely bend and it looks and feels closer to a gallop; like all his feel are off the ground, since they move so fast!


----------



## Sunny06

^^ You said he's awkward right? Because he's not used to doing it. Most likey his saddle dosen't fit or it is the rider's error.
TWH's don't trot just for the heck of it. There is usually a problem.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Misfit said:


> Gypsey Vanners.
> 
> Seriously, they are spotted cob horses. In Europe, they are a dime a dozen. Import one over to NA and suddenly they're majickal and poop golden butterflies. Their price tags bump up at least 20k too.


 
Omg, I don't think I've ever laughed that hard in my life! I actually fel the same way. They are beautiful, but I don't really get why everyone is gaga over them

I dislike most appaloosa's. There are some stunning ones out there, but the most common ones are coarse, ugly and bull headed with horible mane's and tails


----------



## Shalani

*For the " I dont like arabs cause their ditzy or spooky" people*

Is that really what your basing your argument on ??

All horses can be spooky &/or ditzy. Its all about how their raised !

Now ill admit Im more into older style arabians as SOME of the show arabians are only good for looking at. 

But seriously the breed that more than likely contributed to whatever breed of horse is your favorite today and your gonna put it down because you cant ride one? Or one bit you? ****

Yes some arabians have gone stupid but it was definately some stupid owner before you that made them that way, like any horse its either you or it was the person before you.

Arabians bond with their owners very well , it was bred into them.
What they dont take to is aggression. Its leadership and affection that wins them over.

Here is a pic of my ARABIAN mare putting up with my 7yr old daughter learing to ride. No special training just a lovely quite ARABIAN.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Shalani, calm down. You can't get mad at someone because of their opinion. No one said ALL arabians are stupid, crazy, hot or spooky, but they feel that a lot of them are


----------



## Shalani

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Shalani, calm down. You can't get mad at someone because of their opinion. No one said ALL arabians are stupid, crazy, hot or spooky, but they feel that a lot of them are


Mad? No im just debating my point .
Any horse can have problems you would have to agree its all about how you train them and treat them. No breed perfect and all breeds have a purpose.

My argument was for the narrow minded people with their uneducated reasons on disliking arabians.

If you dont like the way they look fair enough .. you dont like it.

If however its based on a personality trait that could of been influenced by anyone in that horses life ( be that any breed) I think your making an uneducated judgment on the entire breed.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ This whole thread is for people saying what breed they don't like. It is NOT to get all worked up because someone gets offended. Just relax. People think the same stuff about gaited horses and it isn't true either, but I don't get all worked up over it. Take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## reining girl

i still dont like arabians.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Ha ha, Reining girl, you are funny 

QHs, eh?
*shiver*


----------



## ogledrillrider02

I like pretty much any breed. I would never own a mini though. Only because I like to have horses I can ride.


----------



## sillysally

Honestly, I can't say that there is one breed that I dislike across the board, ascetically or personality-wise.

I have found that I am not a big fan of certain *types* of horses within a breed--for example I don't care for many of the lankier "pleasure" type or the really, really beefy "halter" type stock horses. There are breeds that I would not own for practical reasons, but i have yet to find a whole breed that I really disliked.


----------



## eventerdrew

people dislike my favorite breed- the Thoroughbred. but im not getting worked up because someone doesnt have the same tastes. we all have different opinions here =]


----------



## reining girl

Yes i am a QH and paint horse(to me a paint is the same thing as a QH just has more crome girl threw and threw always have been always will be. I know there the most common horse bla bla, but hey they didnt get that cuz people didnt like them, most people love them lol.


----------



## Lucara

I REALLY dont like arabians. Their noses look like they've been smooshed through a can and their far too petite for my liking. I like drafts


----------



## alexOATH

I strongly dislike P.O.A.s. I've never had good experiences or heard of good experiences with that breed. A place I used to work bought a gelding and they had him housed in a little coral for the night and he literally crawled right out from under it completely bending and destroying the panel. I opened the barn door to a POA's nose in my face.

And an old family friend used to have one for driving, well, he completely destroyed her cart on one of the outings and practically killed her.

I just don't trust them now.


----------



## InspiredByHorses

I don't think a have any "least" fave breeds


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I really don't like Curly Horses.
I just think their fur is weird.
I have a friend who breeds Curly Horses and they are very soft and all, but I think the thing that turned me off most about this breed is that somebody has tried to shove them so far down my throat it's annoying and just plain rude.

Sure, I have seen some awesome curly horses [look up DCC Drifter and Chip's Lil Lightning Bolt] but I'm so tired of hearing about them from this one person that I'm completely turned off to this breed.


----------



## anna13

I want to say my least favorite breed is a Morgan. I don't understand why so many people like them! I've grown up around them for the past 6 years, and their temperaments are horrible. They are lazy, small, and nasty. Although I'm talking about the old Morgans, and the barn I grew up at. Maybe I just haven't met any nice ones that like to do stuff.


----------



## Lorri

Ive been reading this thread and had to add my two cents. 

I have had 2 TWH's over the last 10 years. I only got into them because my husband had a bad back and our TB and Appy weren't doing him any good. It was either get a gaited horse or quit riding. 

Over the years we also had a Saddlebred. I eventually have gone with the Walkers. The 2 that I have had, have great minds. Sane and sensible thinkers, unlike the TB and SB. My horses are totally barefoot using the Pete Raimey trimming methods and I subscribe to total centered riding. Lee Ziegler writes about Dressage training with gaited horses. Jane Savoie recommends a dressage foundation for every breed AND discipline. I concur.

You must agree that in every breed, the show ring can bring out the worst in people when money and fame are at stake. It is well know that in the QH world they hang their horses by their halter overnight. Just enough to keep their front legs an inch above the ground. This is done so that they carry their heads low for the show. EVERY Breed does horrible things to their horses to make them do what the owners want in the show ring (or the race track). It's very unfortunate. But we shouldn't judge a breed as a whole because of what the ignorant, money hungry minority do.

My walker that I have now has a beautiful head. He is as friendly and personable as a puppy dog. He is 16.1 hh and my 10 year old daughter rides him. We go trail riding on all types of terrain. She jumps him, canters him, rides him bareback with only a halter and 2 lead ropes. She also cleans his stall by walking underneath him and emptying the manure through his legs into the wheelbarrow. ... he just turned 4 and she has been doing this since we bought him over a year ago....Sensible. 

I have been around TWH stallions. The ones that I have wittnessed were just as sensible.

The Walker that I put down 2 years ago was just as sensible. I guess they're just part of the 10% of good ones.

Let's agree to disagree and come together because we all have the same love for the same animal. The beautiful, mysterious, dedicated horse.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I have a few. 
1st on my list is definately appaloosas. EW! They're sooo ugly! their markings arent usually very flattering, they often times have HUGE jug heads, their manes and tails are sooo....thin. And a lot that Ive met have icky personalities. ew. I just hate appies. and any appy colored breed (ie POA)

2nd is probly a TWH. they are ugly, too. they're like wannabe saddlebreds that move funny. Saddlebreds can rack, too and they're waayyy prettier. TWH usually have huge heads.

3rd Standardbred. Some of the ugliest horses Ive ever met.

4th Arabs. Yeah they're pretty.. some of the time. but they're are the craziest and most hyper breed Ive met. And a lot of them are jerks.

I sorta feel like a lot of what I like about a horse is looks, because I've grown up around Saddlebreds, wich to me are the prettiest horse breed. Unless bred wrong... You want to breed for a small head and long elegant neck but sometimes they can get ugly. I also usually hate all stock horses and any western horse. Western riders and horses bug me... no offence.


----------



## dashygirl

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> 1st on my list is definately appaloosas. EW! They're sooo ugly! their markings arent usually very flattering, they often times have HUGE jug heads, their manes and tails are sooo....thin.


I'd have to agree. I'm just not attracted to big, pink eyed dalmatians.


----------



## Sunny06

Oh, yes. I remember now: Gypsy Vanners: Equine status symbols. They're pretty and all, but not as great as people make them sound. Their just another draft breed.

Don't like Saddlebreds as a rule (too skinny, giraffe looking, and wild-eyed), nor POAs (hard-headed), or QHs (*gag*).


----------



## TihliLouise

Ok... I got to page 12 and I couldn't find the energy to read any further! So I thought I'd just give my thoughts and hope I hadn't repeated anyone else's sentiments too much.

I think that although generalisations about breeds can be beneficial when it comes to choosing a horse, sensible horse-people will understand that both temperament and appearance can be extremely varied in all breeds. And what is preferred by one person may be despised by another; the whole point of this thread seems to be to show the variation in taste, and I think it does it brilliantly. Because opinions are a matter of perspective, it seems unreasonable to make very sweeping generalisations about different breeds - different _breeders_ of a particular breed may have opposing ideas about what the end product should be.

For example, one producer of arabians may breed primarily for the distinctive head and classic phenotype whereas another would place higher interest in the endurance capabilities of their foals - although they both wish to produce high quality arabian horses, if the former breeder has a stallion of excellent endurance ability but a straighter face, then they may choose to use a different stallion with less of the ability but with a more classic head; vice versa for the latter.

Personally, I am thankful for all of this differing opinion - without it, many breeds would have been linebred out of existence!

Hence, due to my thoughts on breed generalisation, I cannot say exactly what breed is my least favourite, nor my most favourite. I have a favourite and least favourite _type_ of horse; i.e. I know what I like and dislike in a horse, but I also know that these qualities are not breed-specific.


----------



## fadedoak

This forum is a pretty interesting read. Though, I hate to pick out horses based on their breed rather than their personality. I have to say I am infuriated by those who claim they hate TWH, and that they are easy rides. I lease an awesome TWH, who falls into perfect gait on the trails, but anything in the arena straight up hurts, picture a horse that switches between a pace and a trot 2-3 times per length of arena. I like her because she is a challenge and gives me something to work that will benifit her and me, instead of just running around barrels like an idiot. An no,I am not purely a gaited girl, I ride all and love trots most of all. 

With that said, I also have to say that I dislike arabian appearances but, they have quite the personality which almost outweighs the appearance if I don't look at them straight on. 

Also on the note of appearances, I dont like appys with spotted faces, especially when they have pink skin with spots around their eyes... 

But to get to the general question. I hate minis. They are evil and have really sharp hoofs, they always seem spiteful because they are staring at everyone knees.


----------



## Eastowest

Originally Posted by *LoveTheSaddlebreds* 
_1st on my list is definately appaloosas. EW! They're sooo ugly! their markings arent usually very flattering, they often times have HUGE jug heads, their manes and tails are sooo....thin._

_I'd have to agree. I'm just not attracted to big, pink eyed dalmatians. _
_Rachel_


Phew, good thing Appaloosas aren't ALL "big, pink eyed dalmations"....:lol: 

Thankfully, there are BLUE eyed dalmations, 









Blue-eyed eyed blondes,









Brown eyed blondes,









Blanketed brunettes,
















and even plain 'ol redheads









....because if they were ALL (or most or even half of them) ugly, huge headed thin-tailed "big pink eyed dalmations" I wouldn't have stuck with the breed....:lol:


----------



## beccaH

I cant say that there is a breed i dont like. As a horse lover i love them all. BUT, there are certain examples of breeds that are less attractive exterior wise. I think appy's are extremely charming. I used to ride one when i was little, and a friend of mine had one last year, one of the most handsome stallions i have ever seen. I will post a couple pictures of him when i find them  
My love lies in the fjord horse, but unfortunatly, i have seen many BAD examples of this breed, not their temerments but exterior. Too many that are way overweight and poorly groomed. but that is usually not the horses fault.


----------



## Catalyst

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I have a few.
> 1st on my list is definately appaloosas. EW! They're sooo ugly! their markings arent usually very flattering, they often times have HUGE jug heads, their manes and tails are sooo....thin. And a lot that Ive met have icky personalities. ew. I just hate appies. and any appy colored breed (ie POA)


Guess you wouldn't like mine then, huh? All the appaloosas I have known, owned, and worked with have had fantastic personalities. Most people just don't know how to handle the "appytude", as they call it. Their sparse mane and tails were originally a breed trait and was desired by the Nez Perce tribe.


----------



## LadyDreamer

From my old timerish Saddlebred Training Father "There's nothing prettier than a blanket app."


----------



## roro

Everybody is going to think I'm crazy but I don't like friesians. Their trot and canter remind me of how a crab walks (legs tuck way up and curl, not enough reach, no power) and I think they are overrated because of their appearance. Their necks are so short it looks awkward when they are collected, like their head is almost touching their chest and neck (huge long heads) and they all look too similar. The feathers and shaggy mane and tail thing makes them look like poodles Also, they can't do much more than dressage, and even at that, you just don't see many friesians at the high levels of dressage. I also dislike gaited horses and arabians, but mostly because the breeders seem to focused on over-exaggerated movement and appearance. I don't see why everyone bashes QH's. I learned to ride on a QH. Out of all the horse breeds I think they have some of the sweetest, calmest personalities and are a pleasure to work with. And that is coming from a WB owner.


----------



## Rissa

roro said:


> Everybody is going to think I'm crazy but I don't like friesians. Their trot and canter remind me of how a crab walks (legs tuck way up and curl, not enough reach, no power) and I think they are overrated because of their appearance. Their necks are so short it looks awkward when they are collected, like their head is almost touching their chest and neck (huge long heads) and they all look too similar. The feathers and shaggy mane and tail thing makes them look like poodles Also, they can't do much more than dressage, and even at that, you just don't see many friesians at the high levels of dressage. I also dislike gaited horses and arabians, but mostly because the breeders seem to focused on over-exaggerated movement and appearance. I don't see why everyone bashes QH's. I learned to ride on a QH. Out of all the horse breeds I think they have some of the sweetest, calmest personalities and are a pleasure to work with. And that is coming from a WB owner.



You realize there are two different types of Friesians right. The smaller thicker baroque Friesians and the taller more refined modern style Friesians.

I think it's so silly to say "they" as if every Friesian is a shaggy crab creature like you've described.

You don't see "many Friesians" in dressage because they are a still rare breed coming back from near extinction. The ones you DO see in the dressage ring, the modern build smoke the arena. 

lol, they very much do NOT all look similar. I guess because I'm so involved in them I can pick out a certian stallion or a certian mare just based on body style. They're all black, lol. I guess that would confuse some people.

Oh man. Not enough power in a trot? For real? Baroque Friesians are bred to have huge powerful trots. For pulling carraiges. Often times they don't have a natural canter because they are bred for carraige work. That's why we see the elegant long legged more refined modern style Friesian move in slowly. 


Weak trot? LOL. Uh-huh. Tell that to FHANA, lol.





Frides would disagree as well. 





These are in my opinion the bigger refined built modern style Friesians.

Dressage? There is always the legend that is Gofferet 369











Ugly shaggy crab creature? I don't think Keegan would agree.












Granted I've seen ugly Friesians. They are out there. I personally am not a HUGE fan of the baroque Friesians although they are just as beautiful in my eyes.

I am not one to sit and pick apart the flaws of some of a breed and then pin it to all of them. 

Not taking anything personally. Only helping some people realize that not all Friesians are monstrous crab creatures.


----------



## roro

I didn't say that Friesians could not do dressage. I was just pointing out that at the Olympics and other top dressage competitions it is mostly WBs. And yes I realize many people don't agree with them, my opinion on their movement and appearance is my own and I stand by it. I believe this thread is titled *What's your LEAST favorite breed? Why...?* So I simply stated my least favorite breed and why it is my least favorite.


----------



## Domino13011

Appys. For sure


----------



## NoniPony

I'm backing up rissa lol I have the friesian sporthorse...(so he not full friesian) and hes lovely. *BUT* back to the title of the thread....

there really is no breed I absolutely dislike because I think that they are all wonderful but I can definatley say that some breeds have made better impressions on me than others...


----------



## sorelhorse

i would have to say arabians, not to offend anyone, but there too spirited for me


----------



## Jessie567

I think any type of heavyweight cob, middle weight is ok but most heavy cob are so unagile and hopeless jumpers (i know there are exceptions so don't get mad at mad people who like cobs)
I just generally think they are horrible, would never buy anything but a lightweight sport horse.


----------



## sixlets

Arabs, they're too spirited, and though some are pretty, not to offend anyone, but I think their dished heads are just plain ugly


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

I love all horses but there are a few breeds I would care not to own just for personal preferences! Just not a fan of them look wiseor use wise  

Gaited breeds (TWH, Saddlebreds, etc)
Arabians


----------



## SorrelHorse

I can't say really _hate _any horse breeds....but I think I'd have to say Arabians.

They're pretty and all, but they are just too hot for my taste. I think I'll stick to admiring from a distance with them.

No offense, but also some arabians have such dishy heads they look like you took a rubberband and squished them. But others are lovely.

And plus, all the Arabians I have ever encountered cannot be worn down! There's a _reason _they're endurance racer's choice. I had a mare named Shantee and I lunged her for an hour right before I went to run barrels and it did absolutely nothing. It was insane. Little witch even threw me on many occasions. Lolz she was absolutely gorgeous, but I dreaded havin' to ride her.


----------



## Hunter65

Catalyst said:


> Guess you wouldn't like mine then, huh? All the appaloosas I have known, owned, and worked with have had fantastic personalities. Most people just don't know how to handle the "appytude", as they call it. Their sparse mane and tails were originally a breed trait and was desired by the Nez Perce tribe.


I love appys and this picture here is exactly why. Nice horse


----------



## AlmagroN

wow, i read through most of these posts... i can say some responses are a bit...harsh. i know its someones "opinion" and everyone tries not to get offended, but some comments.... wow... i dont even own the breed and i was offended.


----------



## ZiggyKlepto

Mustangs. They're obnoxious, irritating, stubborn, mouthy, way too smart for their own good, masochistic (seriously, what kind of horse likes touching the electric wire?), and are constantly following me around the pasture, the little attention hogs!

<3

To be honest, though, while I don't dislike them, but I don't think I could ever own an Arabian. They're sharp little horses, but my personality and that of the Arab's I've encountered didn't mesh terribly well. Guess that's why we have all the different breeds, huh? Sure they're suited for different tasks, but more than that, everybody has a different opinion on what they want in a horse.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

I don't hate any breed but I would have to say I would never ever own an Arabian. I don't like their dished faces or their necks. Just not my taste at all, doesn't look normal, haha. I also don't like mares personally, lol, to much attitude and PMS for my taste. I have owned my fair share and I think I will stick to geldings from now on. I know a mare isn't just one breed but any breed, but after owning 5, I have never found a bond with their ****iness and their, "I want to be the only horse touched" attitude.


----------



## Tbonini

ZiggyKlepto said:


> Mustangs. They're obnoxious, irritating, stubborn, mouthy, way too smart for their own good, masochistic (seriously, what kind of horse likes touching the electric wire?), and are constantly following me around the pasture, the little attention hogs!
> 
> That sounds just like my colt. He's appy, arab, and something very short. Probably dartmoor.
> 
> 
> My least favorite breed..... QH. I own one, but I don't like them very much. It's probably because of their popularity.


----------



## Lucara

I absolutely hate Arabs. Their noses looks like they were stuffed in a little vienna sausage can and popped back out. Too scrawny of a build for me as well. All around I don't think there's a single thing I do like about them.


----------



## Plains Drifter

While I do love all horses, I'm not a big fan of appys, tb's, or arabians.


----------



## xEquestrianx

I would have to say QH's as well. But just the new ones. I love the foundation lines, but todays ones have tiny feet, tiny heads, huge butt, and small shoulder. I just think the new ones are ugly.

And walking horses aren't insane, they are just spirited...lol. But the show ones are because they are abused generally to some point. My two twh mares are awesome, check out their profiles. The black mare is "midnight sun" bred and the pinto is "rebel" and "handshaker" bred.


----------



## chika1235

i have to say pasos,im in charge of riding and showing my aunts paso fino and she is nuts,you cxant turn your back on her.when i was trying to catch i had the halter and lead rope on and was walking toward the barn then she turned around and dragged me for several feet.for no reason!!!


----------



## chika1235

plus when im riding her she rears,turns a full circle then comes back down running.i took her to a show and she acted the exact opposite sahe reminded me of eyeore off of winnie the pooh,she would go above a walk.it was ridiculous,thats why she was turned into a broodmare.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

well.... my least favorite horse is a Thoroughbred.... mainly just because out of all the one's I have been around. They all seem to be, well, idiots lol. I know not all TB's are the same, I just don't think I will ever electively own one. They're good looking, just not for me.....


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX

Lippizans XP
I think that they have talent, but their neck is four feet thick! When their nose is vertical, their chin TOUCHES their neck! Besides, they are all very fat.

I also dislike quarterhorses. They are only good for western, and I don't like their head, and they all look like their downhill.


----------



## Rissa

chika1235 said:


> i have to say pasos,im in charge of riding and showing my aunts paso fino and she is nuts,you cxant turn your back on her.when i was trying to catch i had the halter and lead rope on and was walking toward the barn then she turned around and dragged me for several feet.for no reason!!!





chika1235 said:


> plus when im riding her she rears,turns a full circle then comes back down running.i took her to a show and she acted the exact opposite sahe reminded me of eyeore off of winnie the pooh,she would go above a walk.it was ridiculous,thats why she was turned into a broodmare.




But is that ALL Paos's? Is that a breed characteristic or is that just HER personality? She just sounds like a mareish mare to me with some issues and lack of manners.

A lady I work with has a wonderful Paso.


----------



## Kayty

To me it totally depends on what you want the horse for. Every single one of them has a purpose and though you may not like a breed, there will always be another person out there that adores them for the purpose for which they are intended. 
I am a warmblood girl (in particular hannoverian) as I'm a dressage nut, but I'm happy to give any horse a go that is built uphill and can move. I have actually just purchased a rising 2 year old andalusian x paint gelding for dressage!! Very different cross but he's just lovely and I'm hoping he'll go quite far. 
I've had a QH as well for dressage! She was built downhill, with short front legs and I had her working nicely at elementary. The onnly thing that prevented me from taking her further was that she just didn't have the willingness to learn- was abit thick!!!

Each breed has a purpose, and I think it is comletely unfair to critisise and come out with pointless and unjust comments such as "I hate arabs because they're ugly and skinny". Completely useless comment, they are built that way as they were intended as endurance horses, not as cart horses/western/eventers etc. Just as you'd be in a pretty bad situation if you tried to take a friesian out to an endurance event next to a bunch of arabs haha!

Just like people, they all have their skills at one thing or another and in my opinion it is crazy that people here are digging into certain breeds for traits which have long been bred into them to allow them to carry out their intended task.


----------



## kchfuller

wow that horse is a trooper! lol


----------



## SDGold

pretty much any gaited horse would be in my least favorite catagory.


----------



## lovehorses007

appaloosa's.Kinda hard to see any beauty in them


----------



## Zab

Swedish warmbloods. -_-
Stupid, spooks, heavy and bred into I dunno what.. waving frontlegs and not lifting the hind hooves or moving them forward. Ugh, I really don't like that beed. But I giuess I'd behave like them too if I had owners like them. >) I've met two nice warmbloods..they did in fct move natural and put their legs under themselves instead of just swishing them around and somehow go forwrd. They were trailhorses 

Pretty much all ''dressage'' ridden horses would go away for me, no matter the breed. Very, very few dressage people ride and train horses in a way I could accept, and it's not the ''top riders'' I respect from it. I blame the showing system 

Horses I love is gaited horses  Why settle with 4 gaits if you can have 5 or 6?  Icelandics, gaited standardbreds, bashkir etc, most of the ones I've met have a good mind too.
I like non gaited standardbreds too, they have a good mind.
And I like PRE and camargues.. 
Heck, U like all horses except those warmbloods. Perhaps they were good horses once upon a time, now they're ruined.


----------



## Kayty

Can't agree with you there, your opinion and all, but have you seen the hind legs on alot of the top warmbloods around? Half of them have so much action behind that they're almost kicking themselves in the ears haha! The ones that hardly move their hind legs and are all up in front are the one's that havent been trained properly, and mostly this is in piaffe/passage where riders will focus on the front end being expressive and forget about the hinds. Nothing to do with the horse, more so the riders. 
Warmbloods most certainly DO 'put their legs' under themselves if they're bred half decently. Not sure what Wb's you have seen but round here they don't naturally shuffle behind


----------



## Zab

I've seen what I've seen, I've also read veterinarian reports and other things 

The fact is that the past ten years or so, the swedish wrmbloods are bred really poorly. They want the shoulder to be flat so that the front legs looks flashy, and other things that they've started breeding to. Problem is that that just won't work in the long run. It's all about looking spectacular, both breeding and riding, and it's rapidly going downhill. I hink about 50 years ago, swedish wambloods were still fairly good horses.. but they're not anymore.

Anyway, I know most people won't agree, they see the competitions and who wins, and read the supposed to be goal of the show, and think it's the same thing  But the horses are bred to pieces. 

And I still on't like anything about them..I've had enough of that breed and the people around them.


----------



## eventerdrew

it's not just swedish warmbloods that have been bred poorly in the past ten years. all types of warmbloods, and all horses for that matter, have been bred poorly. There are many SWB's that are at the top of their sport. I wouldn't call that a "fairly good horse", i'd call that a great horse.


----------



## Zab

I could agree with you aboyt the ''great horse'', if I had thought the sport promoted anything good


----------



## Kayty

Ah ok, I thught you were inferring that about ALL wb's. There's not many Swedish Wb's out this way so I don't know what they're like, I'm a hannoverian person and they most certainly don't just shuffle along.


----------



## roro

Um, I own a SWB and he's wonderful. Has great movement and temperament, went to a show and he was calmer than most of the young friesians there. I don't know what kind of SWB's you've been around, but a lot of the WBs in the olympics are Swedish. What's wrong with SWB owners?


----------



## Kayty

Zab said:


> I could agree with you aboyt the ''great horse'', if I had thought the sport promoted anything good


 Wow ok now THAT comment hit hard and IMO is way out of line sorry! I don't believe that you can say dressage does not promote 'anything good' as what other hrose sport promotes anything good? You can't tell me showing promotes good things other than mother's bragging about how much better their kid can pull it's ponies head in compared to the next mother's kid. racing, drags in the money. That's about the only horse sport that is good for anything.
but dressage, it's the basis of all other english disciplines. it's the idiots out there that pull their horses head in with contraptions and forget about the hind legs that create a bad reputation. Dressage is intended to develop and educated a horse so that it travels in harmony with the rider, so that it has built muscles enabling it to easily carry itself and it also understands that following the aids of it's rider is the easiest most comfortabel thing to do, promoting a well educated horse which is safer all round the board as it will get off your leg on a trail to prevent a spook, will come back to you cross country, and in showjumping will have the muscles and understanding to come back onto its hind legs before a jump and have the power there to get over it. 
Sorry, you don't insult a dressage person haha!


----------



## roro

here are some of the newly approved SWB stallions:




Where are you getting this inactive hind and bad conformation idea from? All these horses have a great build and gorgeous movement of the hind. SWBs are my favorite WB (and of any breed).


----------



## Zab

I know what dressage is supposed to be. But it isn't, anymore. It has become nothing but a flashy show, and isn't about good riding anymore.

I don't know if I said it in this thread but; "very few dressage riders ride very good, and it's not those in the top''.

But the sport dressage, and thanks to the impact the shows and sport does on those trying to ride at home and ride well like the ''good riders'' has ruined and stomped on the intentions of english dessage.

I both ride and don't ride dressage; I ask my horse to move, in balance and for my seat, in different ways to help him gain muscle, softness and obedience, and I think all riders no matter what dicipline, should do this one way or another. But I don't ride english dressage but has converted to the older dressage. The kind taught at the spanish ridingschool and/tho mixed up with other ways of thinking (_spanish riding school, academic dressage and centered riding as far as I know, is what my instructor practices, for those interested. I've also had a few sessions with an ex ''spanish rider''_). It is, what I imagine, what real traditional dressage once was, or similiar to it, more so and the modern dressage. I'm not saying I'm very good at it, but I'm training my trailhorse after those principles and with a trainer educated in that type of riding.

Personally, I think _all_ judged sports are ruining the diciplne, but then some diciplines just can't be ruined as much as others. Take jumping; the goal is to get over an obstacle as fast as possible. Either you do it or you don't, it can't really be changed. Other diciplines, like dressage and I suppose some western styles too although I don't know much about them, can be badly ruined and changed from the original purpose. All it takes is that they work a little more extreme, they get used to the ''perfect'' and start asking for more than perfect..which of course turns out to be bad instead. More flashy legs than perfect, more bent necks than perfect, because perfect got boring. 

So I'm not bashing what dressage once was and intended to be, I'm bashing what it is now. There are a few dressage riders that claim to ride dressage and that hasn't been blinded but still work with the horse. That, in a screwed up dicipline, try to reach somewhere even tho they have to go against what the dicipline has become. I admire those few riders, I'd have big problems with figuring what was still worth listening too and what's just ruined. Not all of them succeeds very well in their goal, but they have, in my eyes, still come further than the top riders.
Dressage riders today don't ride harmonic horses. To get the overly flashy and spectacular, they force tension in the horse, causing it to jump and move since it can't move naturally. Even the role-model seat and tack has changed to make the riders able to sit on the overly tensed horses... and it's not just one or two, it's what you have to do to get to the top and influense others..

I'm sure the same can be said about many other horse sports, especially show sports (take the TWH shows..I doubt they started out like they are now, same with icelandic shows), but I just don't know much about other diciplines. I've ridden dressage most of my life but never got good at it since the trainers said one thing and the intentions said something else, and I can't really learn under conditions when I feel forced to question things without getting any satisfying answers. (_''It's just how it is'' isn't a good answer to me, if I ask for example ''why do you want me to pull the nose in so far when the books all say ''on the vertical, and not behind it?'' then I just start to think and get trouble with accepting my instructions. Other than that, if I asked what they meant, most trainers just repeated the same thing again as if that would clearify.._) After time I looked at other riders and realized that the glorious things I imagined and how I saw it when I was younger and didn't know what too look for and hadn't gotten the theory on why this and why that, just wasn't as pretty anymoere. A noticed the tension, tight reins, strange seats and other things like that. And not only with my fellow riders, not even those who started to win shows or the people on TV had any of that glory left to them when I looked. I lost faith in ressage simply because I nowhere could see any of the ''goals'' and intentions it was supposed to have even according to it's own descriptions of how these qualities and goals showed themselves in the rider and horse.
I tried a little western and some other diiciplenes, and then I found the type of dessage I ride now, and suddenly everything made sense. 


Anyway, I'm rambling and this thread was about breed, not dicipline, and I still think that swedish warmbloods are the worst horses I know.


----------



## Zab

roro: I can't watch the vid in sweden somehow, but I've seen many of our approved stallions as I'm not far from Flyinge where many of them are held, and our school used to take us there. I've seen conformation, talked with breeders, talked with judges and talked with veterinarians, and I've come to this conclusion.
I've seen them in action, and I've seen many other horses. They move the legs but they don't carry with them.

And you can question it all you want, this is what I see in the breed and this thread only asked what breed you don't like and I answered, like it or not


----------



## Zab

Anyway, not to be rude, but I'm leaving this thread now. It was jut to answer the questions, not to defend my answers, that I wrote here 

If anyone feel like they havn't finished the discussion, you can just throw away a PM. 
I could always link to a web page that explains what I mean in better english than I manage, if there's something about that, or just keep on discussing. But now at 5.30am and in this thread that wasn't intended for this, I'm leaving 

Have a good night, or day.


----------



## roro

Your little rant has nothing to do with your least favorite breed, I think it belongs on another thread. And FYI a lot of top jumpers warm up with rollkur even in the show ring, and the judges do nothing about it because that's not what they grade. Don't generalize, not ALL top riders use bad methods. You have no way of proving that ALL top riders use an incorrect method. Take Steffen Peters and Ravel- they are at the top now and Ravel is loose and supple.


----------



## Kayty

Ror, couldn't agree more, Stephan has that horse going amazingly, so supple and loose, over the back and swinging, just lovely. Also Hubertus Schmidt, I sing his praise he is just an amazing rider. He may not win at the Olympics or other high profile public events, but every one of his horses are just so supple and a picture of elegance. They're not all legs, they carry themselves with a glorious swinging back and I aspire to be even 1/4 of the rider Hubertus is. 
And again Roro, 100% agree with your show jumpers comment, just because the aim of the game is to get over jumps clean and fast doesn't mean they all warm up 'correctly'. God, some show jumpers around here are horrific to watch warming up, horse has so many contraptions holding it's head into its chest, and the riders with no legs on at all so the hind end is a mile behind.


----------



## ARockNDalesRanch

Actually there's more exercise to riding a gaited horse than you know if you are riding bareback, which we do most of the time. A good gaited horse is an absolute thrill to ride. Taking off on a gaited horse is like taking off in a speed boat while towing water skiers. My choice is the Rocky Mountain breed. I also have Arabs (which, after having them for 10 yrs and they still spook would NEVER own again) Minis (just for the fun of it) and a Dales Pony (my other dream breed)


----------



## Haley

I realllyyy don't like Friesians. It seams like most people who have them (yes, I am stereotyping, but the stereotype seams to be shockingly true for all people I've met who own them) just have them because they have lots of money to spend but don't actually bother to do much with the horse.

Also, Appys. MOST Appy's I should say. Some I really like, but most patterns really kind of freak me out so I tend to not like the breed as a whole.


----------



## Reidboy

I love all horses!!! But my least favorite are pasos because they are CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZY


----------



## Lily of the Valley

Haley said:


> I realllyyy don't like Friesians. It seams like most people who have them (yes, I am stereotyping, but the stereotype seams to be shockingly true for all people I've met who own them) just have them because they have lots of money to spend but don't actually bother to do much with the horse.
> 
> Also, Appys. MOST Appy's I should say. Some I really like, but most patterns really kind of freak me out so I tend to not like the breed as a whole.


You don't like Freisians because of the people that own them? Lolwut?

Anyway, I'm not too fond of QHs and Appys. Of course, I'm sure there are _many_ exceptions to this, but I generally find them very ugly (particularly the famous ones of the Western world with their abnormally large butts, tiny legs, and huge, ugly necks). Plus, they have a tendency to be stubborn and lazy, and I like horses that are kinda hyper and crazy.


----------



## Haley

I think that they are highly over-rated. They are bred to be carriage horses, and I personally find them to be fairly useless as a riding horse. I know, some do compete in Dressage and do well, but there's also a lot out there that seam to be good for nothing better than being expensive pasture ornaments. I got distracted and forgot to finish elaborating. LOL.

Also, I don't really like _any_ of the baroque breeds. I'm not denying they can be some very nice horses, but just not the type for me, you know? Like for the same reason lots of people don't like the stock breeds.


----------



## Rissa

Haley said:


> I realllyyy don't like Friesians. It seams like most people who have them (yes, I am stereotyping, but the stereotype seams to be shockingly true for all people I've met who own them) just have them because they have lots of money to spend but don't actually bother to do much with the horse.


Just sayin', we're not all like that.


----------



## Haley

Yeah, don't worry, I know.  Which is why I said I shouldn't stereotype, lol (eta: wait, I guess I didn't. haha, but I do know I shouldn't :lol. It's just been _my_ personal experience that everyone I've met, in my area, who have them are that way. 

And as well like I said before, it's just not the type of horse for me. Just a personal opinion, no big deal.


----------



## paintluver

I have a couple breeds that I don't really like much. (Not saying all of them, but yeah!)

1. TWH- I rode one a little while ago, he was the HARDEST horse I have ever ridden, he was heavy, spooky, and I don't like the long lanky look they have. 
2. Appies- I just don't like the head, mane/tail, or spots.

I love paints and Quarter horses, and some arabs.


----------



## Rissa

Haley said:


> Yeah, don't worry, I know.  Which is why I said I shouldn't stereotype, lol (eta: wait, I guess I didn't. haha, but I do know I shouldn't :lol. It's just been _my_ personal experience that everyone I've met, in my area, who have them are that way.
> 
> And as well like I said before, it's just not the type of horse for me. Just a personal opinion, no big deal.



In my opinion Friesian "people" are a hit or a miss. There is no in between, lol. Speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Eastowest

_2. Appies- I just don't like the head, mane/tail, or spots._

So theoretically, if you ran across a herd of Appaloosas with nice heads, good manes and tails and an app pattern other than "spots",(spots all over, spots on the butt, or what kind of spots is it you don't like? LOLyou like paints, so SOME spots must be OK... LOLOL) you would be OK with them? Because believe me those Appaloosas exist :lol:


----------



## Lori1983

Just gonna throw this out there as a "warning"...

A few years ago, if you asked me what my least favorite breeds were, TWH's and quarter horses would have been on my top 5 list. I had my reasons.

Just to show you that God has a sense of humor...

I now own 2 horses. Guess what they are? Just guess? 

LoL, yep...a quarter horse and a TWH. And I LOVE them. They're awesome.

I'm just saying, you were forewarned...:lol:


----------



## Marlaina720

gaitedhorses said:


> mine is quarterhorses.
> 
> I just don't like them...they are too bulky, too muscled, and most...well, i don't like their legs for some reason... Most that i have seen have too long a back too, and too small a head, or too short a legs. They're just one of those breeds that 'irk' me. Don't get me wrong, i like some qh's, but not a lot, and normally, there is something about the qh's i do like that gets on my nerves.
> 
> But there are some i would love to have.
> 
> What's your least fav breed? And why?


 
diiiiitttoooo!!!


----------



## VanillaBean

well....umm...probalbly QH cuz EVERYONE has one and it gets old! get a dif breed pplz! lol (no offence ot EVERYONE with a QH)
and also saddlebreds...i dont go well with them.


----------



## shadow250

Well I am new hear and this is a tough subject. I would have to say my least favorite is Saddlebreds.


----------



## bubblegum

i dont think there is a breed out there that i dont like, i like them all, once they are part of the equine family i am besotted


----------



## savvylover112

I agree with my friend bubblegum


----------



## ShutUpJoe

How come on some of these I feel personally attacked? lol

I don't think there is one horse breed I don't like. There are HORSES I don't like but not one breed. I'm not a fan of most mules.


----------



## jimmy

i don,tlike shetlands they are nearly all gangsters and clever asfoxes treachorous little antichrists no offence intended to those who luv them


----------



## Lis

My least favourite breed....Any horse that is badly conformed, bad tempered and badly bred.

In defence of the Arabs, they were bred to be calm originally. They used to sleep in the tents, wouldn't do to have a mental spooky horse sleeping in your tent. The problem is that people have got it into their heads that Arabs are spooky so the energy passes to the horse and Arabs are smart, probably one of the most intelligent horses around, and they react because they've worked out they get out of work because people get scared. I once saw an ad for an Arab where they said it might rear and buck but it's an Arab they're spooky and I was disgusted. The breed is no excuse, it's down to bad training.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I had an Arab breeder tell me that Arabs are spookier than other horses because they're smarter. She was describing how they react and act on the trail and I said, "Yeah, that's exactly what my QH does." She was dumbfounded and was really suprised to learn that he is indeed a purebreed. Her words about QH? Dumb, slow, dull, etc. Which I always find amusing because I've never ridden a dull QH. In fact I've never ridden a "dull" horse.


----------



## Lis

See that's the sort of attitude that gets Arabs a bad name and are treated like maniacs because in all honest if you lived in a desert would you want a horse that was mental and wasted energy spooking then having to drink more because they've spooked?Not saying all Arabs are calm but they're not all mental. I love things with a bit of spirit, if they were all plods it wouldn't be fun. But as it has been said it's each to their own and although I think Arabs are beautiful I can easily see why people think they're ugly. The Marmite horse.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I dislike quarter horses  they are wayy over rated and favored a lot. Their such big stocky horses that there is no elegance to them.


----------



## thunderhooves

In the QH's defence, not all are stocky.People treat them like Arabs in a way. Just because some are dull, slow (mostly WESTERN PLEASURE horse ive seen) doesnt mean they all are. I think its more the horse than the actual breed, I think.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

To each his own. I like stockier because I'm tall and not thin. So I feel and look better on them. But I also like elegant looking horses. I should really take pictures of my trainer's paint gelding Impy. So not stocky and so refined.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I love em all! Arabs, QH, Warmbloods, Drafts, TBs, mutts, mustangs, and the list goes on. If it smells like heaven (horse) I'm in love.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Sorry, but those rat tailed appies. Ick. And the way Over muscled QH. Not all just the ones that look like pigs on sticks.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>> Sorry, but those rat tailed appies. Ick._

So its just the rat tailed Appaloosas you dislike, not the whole breed then?










Just checkin'.....


----------



## reining girl

ya i agree those rat tailed appies are just...... ick lol, they need extensions!!!


----------



## FoxTrottrGrl

I'm not fond of Paints. On the ground, I'm fine with them - but EVERY TIME I've ridden a Paint, they've flipped out or done something. I know they're virtually the same as Quarter Horses, which I like...and they've got chrome, which I adore - but I seem to have rotten luck with them!

I'm also not fond of anything pale - cremello, perlino, palomino, smokey creme - but I'm also not generally attracted to blond humans, so I wonder if it's linked? LOL


----------



## ladybugsgirl

I don't like qhs and thoughbreds all that much. They have bad feet ( not all) but alot of them do. I don't like that some qhs (not all) are rather lazy.


----------



## Cheshire

I'd have to say I'm not a huge fan of appies, but that's only based on the appearances of a few individuals, not the breed as a whole! Rather superficial really. And I've met some lovely appaloosas. ^^


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

I love all breeds, but do have my fav's. I am a QH fan first - and yes I love the foundation stocky QH. I think horses that their front legs look like they come out of the same hole (no chest) are not attractive.

I'm not a fan of some colors, regardless of breed... I don't care for Tobiano Paints - I just don't like all that white. *However I do really like Gypsy Vanners* lol.. go figure. I don't care for Cremello, Perlino or Smokey Cream - I don't care for all that pink skin. 

Many breeds I may not care for their conformation, but love them as a horse. I'm not an Arab fan, but do deal with some I really like.. 

It's all just a matter of opinion for us all. What makes the world go round lol


----------



## Jolly Badger

I can't say I'm a fan of the Gypsy Vanners, mostly because they are really just an overpriced "designer" breed. . .basically, little more than a mutt with a fairy-tale-sounding name along with HUGE price tag.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

Jolly Badger said:


> I can't say I'm a fan of the Gypsy Vanners, mostly because they are really just an overpriced "designer" breed. . .basically, little more than a mutt with a fairy-tale-sounding name along with HUGE price tag.


Overpriced, yes. What I like about them is their minds. I've spent time around quite a few of them, and other than one I was around, they're very willing and very docile.

They have a reputation of being wonderful kids horses and I believe it having spent time with them. I am very impressed with the breed and would love to have one


----------



## Pidge

My least favorite would have to be shetlands...every single one ive met has been a mean as hell little brat... Ive spun BIG green broke horses out of bucking fits and not come off...but i have been thrown by a shetland as pathetic as that is...lol mean little critters they are...no offesnse to anyone who happens to own a nice one though! im sure there are nice ones i just havent found one lol

And i dont like leopard appys or the ones with thin ratty manes and tails lol but thats just an appearence prefference not a breed prefference lol


----------



## Tasia

Honestly I hate Arabs they are just not good looking at all:lol: I have never met one that was pretty,nice, or smart I agree personality wise they are to smart for there owners.
I learned how to ride on Peruvian pasos I will never get on a PP again they are soooooooo boring you can make go 100000000 miles an hour it still feels the exact same there gait never changes! And I am not a fan of TWH:-(


----------



## GitRDone0420

Lol, a good horse is never a bad color! (or breed for that matter)


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

GitRDone0420 said:


> Lol, a good horse is never a bad color! (or breed for that matter)


Can't argue with that lol! Everybody's got their preferences is all


----------



## roro

Jolly Badger said:


> I can't say I'm a fan of the Gypsy Vanners, mostly because they are really just an overpriced "designer" breed. . .basically, little more than a mutt with a fairy-tale-sounding name along with HUGE price tag.


 Took the words right out of my mouth, only replace Gypsy Vanners with Friesians. *Runs away from Friesian people laughing merrily*


----------



## I love Arabs

i dont have a least fave breed I believe its the individual that counts, not the horse... Ive some pretty wacked out Qhs, Paints, and have seen some pretty nice arabs, tbs, I dont think you should judge the breed I think you should judge the rider... maybe you should change it to whats your least favorite breed for looks cause I think some are thinking attitude and such


----------



## Honeysuga

Wow, soooo many people took things wayyy too personally on this thread and commented when they had no reason to...
I dont hate any breeds by far, but my least favorite(and yes it is due to human interference) would have to be the tennesee walker... i don't like the terrible showing style big lick, it is cruel and just plain ugly too see, they look like their back legs are going to collapse. Aslo they just arent a nice looking breed in my opinion, but after all i am a QH lover at heart, so i am biased.
Not at all dissing on your TWHs, just arent my personal fave.


----------



## Horseychick94

Arabs. They are too hot for my taste


----------



## I love Arabs

Horseychick94 said:


> Arabs. They are too hot for my taste


 
See thats what I mean!! Not ALL arabs are hot and I take that to offence because my first horse was an arab and the best horse ill ever own!! I think ALOT of people are taking offence to this thread. I LOVE all breeds I dont care if one has a bigger head than the other or if one is a little more hyper because if anyone noticed horses have never seemed to pick on people or others horses they dont go around saying "Oh look at that human their soo short" Or "Oh that person has a funny walk!" I think that people have ALOT to learn from horses!!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Each to their own. I don't see why you would care if somebody says "Arabs. They are too hot for MY taste." She says right there that it's her preference. She isn't saying Arabs are crap or shouldn't exist, she just doesn't like them and probably wouldn't like to own one. 

Just like dogs... I highly dislike small dogs. There are individual examples that I like (my friend has two wonderful Miniature Dachshunds), but I would NEVER consider buying a small dog for myself. I love labs, all 3 of my best friends dislike labs... I listen to them "bash" the breed with an open mind. I don't need someone else to validate what I like. Frankly some of the things that they say are true. And some of the things that they really dislike labs are the very reason I like them so much. 

Again, SO WHAT if someone doesn't like your breed of choice? It's not like they're saying "Such and such breed should be wiped off the face of the earth!" They're just saying that they personally don't like the characteristics that make that breed what it is. Or they don't find it attractive, no biggie people have all sorts of viewpoints about what is attractive and what is hideous. It doesn't hurt you or make your choice less valid.

Myself? I like all breeds, as I've said before. When I was a child I would daydream of having a stable and it was full of all breeds and colors and I would walk down the aisle and choose who to ride/drive that day... Much like National Velvet.


----------



## speedy da fish

*Will...*



TheMadHatter said:


> I don't like Arabians. Mainly because of their conformation. I don't like the concave profile in some either, and it also doesn't help that most Arabians I've met were ditzy and nuts. :lol:
> 
> I don't mind Arab crosses,
> also long as they don't have that strange, dished face. Just looks weird on a horse. Oo


this is my anglo-arab










not the best picture but is shows is non-dished face. i like pure bred arabs though.

i dont have a least favourite breed as i love all horses and all colours, they all have their different personalities within the breed so i cannot judge in a way its being racist...

i cant pick one...


----------



## speedy da fish

tumai said:


> Hi ya, well it seems to me that all these reasons for dislikes are man made.....maybe we could look at discussing the things we dislike about what man has done to Equus. just a suggestion as I don't hate any horse and any nasty horse I have met has been in contact with an equally nasty human and any ugly horse I have met has been bred at the hands of fools! Do you really dislike these horses or do you dislike what they have been made to conform too? I personally have great respect for all horses big, small, ugly pretty....whatever. Is it really the Horse you dislike????


very well said i have been offended by some of the things people have said about my fave breeds and now ive read this it makes me feel better as most horse behaviour, breeding problems are induced by humans. Thanks 



Robyn-Niagara said:


> probably cobs........ i just can't stand the things, they're lazy,not good at jumping.... stubborn.... and a waste of time/money , unless you are beginner! the'yre perfect for going slow, and they're normally bombproof! :wink:


haha no they are not! i know lots of cobs (live near North Wales,), Welsh cobs and irish cobs are great i dont know much about norman etc. maybe they just nee to be bred closer to home . oh and i know a 14.2hh COB that can jump 3'9'' , he is bombproof though although a little cheeky



meggymoo said:


> :shock: Gosh, I must say there isn't many people who like Arabs, but in Europe they are hugely popular! :?
> 
> I must agree with Tumai alittle, it does sound as though you are all making your decisions by bad experiences with one, rather than the breed as a whole, but hey, you're just voicing your opinion!
> 
> I cant say I have a least favourite breed, none that spring to mind anyway....
> :wink: I just love all horses!!! But then I'm a softy! lol


yes they are! (im in the UK) i have an anglo-arab. he is cheeky and can nip but for affection mainly, he gets a little excited at dinner time lol (today i though he was going to jump the gate). he is probably the most intelligant horse i know and one of the most spirited. he LOVES his work and will jump calmly, go in an outline without fuss but he can have a little buck to have fun at the same time. Just coz hes 50% hes not dangerous 

Ive posted a pic of him 'Will...' on this thread


----------



## kevinshorses

I have ridden some really beautiful horses that I would have been better off leaving tied up and walking. I have also ridden some horses that I would be almost embarassed to put my saddle on that were excellent horses. Pretty is as pretty does and a good horse is never a bad color.


----------



## gypsygirl

speedy da fish said:


> haha no they are not! i know lots of cobs (live near North Wales,), Welsh cobs and irish cobs are great i dont know much about norman etc. maybe they just nee to be bred closer to home . oh and i know a 14.2hh COB that can jump 3'9'' , he is bombproof though although a little cheeky


i love cobs ! they are excellent ! all the ones i know how a great jump & a great mind


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Shire or any heavy breed. I don't like them because i like a light horse for show jumping. I think they look a lovely breed and our very sweet but don't like them purely for that/


----------



## Rissa

xLaurenOscarx said:


> Shire or any heavy breed. I don't like them because i like a light horse for show jumping. I think they look a lovely breed and our very sweet but don't like them purely for that/


That is so weird. 

Why would you dislike something just because of that? Why not just say "They are not suited to my needs, but they are a very beautiful and endangered breed."

I don't know. Haha, I don't dislike any breed.


----------



## LadyDreamer

Why try to please everyone or be politically correct with everything you say.? It is perfectly acceptable to dislike certain breeds for legitimate or supposedly "silly" reasons. "A Paint looked at me funny, so I don't like the breed." Okay, suit yourself. 

There have been no personal attacks in this thread, so people need not be offended. If I had said "I don't like Rissa's horse because it has too much hair." (Sorry Rissa, I don't mean to pick on you, you were just the post above mine. I don't dislike your horse.) Then that would be offensive.

That is the reason there are so many breeds. Everyone has different likes and dislikes. Having a least favorite breed is perfectly acceptable, as is having a one-and-only favorite breed.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>> There have been no personal attacks in this thread, so people need not be offended. If I had said "I don't like Rissa's horse because it has too much hair." (Sorry Rissa, I don't mean to pick on you, you were just the post above mine. I don't dislike your horse.) Then that would be offensive._

But but but... based on the above logic, when someone says "I don't like Appaloosas because they are big-headed and bald"... well, its clear from my avatar and the website in my signature that I have Appaloosas, so that means they ARE saying they don't like MY horses.... so wouldn't that be offensive?

(Not to mention that none of my Appaloosas are big-headed nor bald... and I have repeatedly asked posters who say they hate apps because they are "big-headed and bald" if that means they LIKE the pretty-headed, nicely-haired apps? If they do, then obviously they don't hate the WHOLE breed, only SOME members of the breed... LOL....) 
Do you see how this can get silly in a hurry? :wink: :wink:


----------



## I love Arabs

Eastowest said:


> _>>> There have been no personal attacks in this thread, so people need not be offended. If I had said "I don't like Rissa's horse because it has too much hair." (Sorry Rissa, I don't mean to pick on you, you were just the post above mine. I don't dislike your horse.) Then that would be offensive._
> 
> But but but... based on the above logic, when someone says "I don't like Appaloosas because they are big-headed and bald"... well, its clear from my avatar and the website in my signature that I have Appaloosas, so that means they ARE saying they don't like MY horses.... so wouldn't that be offensive?
> 
> (Not to mention that none of my Appaloosas are big-headed nor bald... and I have repeatedly asked posters who say they hate apps because they are "big-headed and bald" if that means they LIKE the pretty-headed, nicely-haired apps? If they do, then obviously they don't hate the WHOLE breed, only SOME members of the breed... LOL....)
> Do you see how this can get silly in a hurry? :wink: :wink:


THats what I am meaning thank you for summing it up!


----------



## lacyloo

I dislike individual horses,not their breed...


----------



## LadyDreamer

If they said "I don't like Apps because they smell like rotten cheese" would you be offended? After all, you know this person could never have smelled every Appy in the world, since they haven't smelled yours. Now, I highly doubt your horses smell like rotten cheese, but for some that could be enough of a reason to dislike the entire breed(if you haven't met someone that strange, you will at some point). So what do you do. Invite them out to smell your horses. "Nope, they all smell like cheese." What do you do then? Get mad? "MY HORSES DO NOT SMELL!" or "Okay, whatever you say. My nose must be less sensitive than yours. Can't help you."

I read a post in here that said Saddlebreds had heads like mules. Which is true. _Some_ Saddlebreds have muleish heads. We call those gaited horses or harness horses(so that the blinker hood covers up their ugly heads). While the person did not say "_some"_ that is how I took it. I just added that "some" because I know, I have seen proof to the contrary. Most of MY Saddlebreds actually have very fine, elegant faces. I do have a couple that are only pretty from certain angles... but still, the person that made that comment could have walked into a barn full of mule headed ASBs and so thinks they all look like that.

So what if someone doesn't like your breed of choice, for whatever reason. YOU like that breed and it is a waste of time and energy to try and get someone to like your breed when they don't, or like something else, or who adamantly refuse to say anything nice about an individual(after all, you could just have the pretty ones. They ALL aren't pretty, gentle, and athletic.). Humans are silly things with silly reasons. I have tried to get stock horse people to try Saddlebreds. It doesn't work. They got no use for them fancy-prancy, fragile show ponies. Just like our horses, we are all wired differently. 

I like every breed considerably less than my favorite breed. Every other breed, for whatever reason, failed at becoming my favorite breed. Some reasons are because I have never worked with that breed, and so have no basis to compare. Others, because I have met a few sour individuals and don't want to mess with that breed any more. Some horses I would have no use for. I do not think every horse is pretty, nor every breed awesome, however, if I think your particular horse is ugly, I will keep it to myself. So in a way, I don't like your horses as much as I like mine. 

BTW: There is nothing prettier than a blanket app. << From my ASB Training Father, and I agree. (and yes that means the other shades are less pretty to us). I once saw an Appy Saddlebred Cross... it was GORGEOUS. Stocky and refined.


----------



## Honeysuga

^^^ Amen! Just a waste of time and energy, and a bit childish to boot.


----------



## Honeysuga

Hehe by all means I am in no way getting all defensive over GVs but they actually arent a "designer" breed. In fact many(in europe) consider them worthless mutts, owned by gypsies, tethered too close to the highway and leaving their poop everywhere. They werent made to be beautiful flashy animals, although they were bred into color(I guess gypsies likes spotted horses), they were bred to pull peoples homes.
Just thought id give a bit of education, though I do agree they have become a popular fad horse due to their looks and are very overpriced.


----------



## Eastowest

LOL Ladydreamer-- I was not saying I was personally offended by anyone's comments-- just comparing *your own* example stating that if you said you disliked Rissa's too-hairy horse it would be offensive (your example of an offensive statement, not mine), to actual statements that had been made on this thread about other's beloved breeds. 

And you and your dad have good taste, BTW :wink:


----------



## Ravenmoon

There's not any particular breed that I dislike. I've ridden several different breeds and several horses of the same breed and it really comes down to the individual horse rather than the breed. I first learned to ride on a Morgan, for example, and he was amazing and had the greatest temperament, but not all Morgans may have a willing temperament. The same goes with all breeds. You just have to take by a horse to horse basis.


----------



## speedy da fish

Honeysuga said:


> Hehe by all means I am in no way getting all defensive over GVs but they actually arent a "designer" breed. In fact many(in europe) consider them worthless mutts, owned by gypsies, tethered too close to the highway and leaving their poop everywhere. They werent made to be beautiful flashy animals, although they were bred into color(I guess gypsies likes spotted horses), they were bred to pull peoples homes.
> Just thought id give a bit of education, though I do agree they have become a popular fad horse due to their looks and are very overpriced.


yeah thats how i see gypsy vannes they are a draft(ish) to pull gypsy carts in UK and Europe. they look great though and thats the way they are


----------



## Aoi Miku

Agreed Vanners arent designer horses, I guess someone, one day thought they could look pretty.
I have a part bred Vanner and he's a conformational wreck, I still paid £600 for him though, Idiot lol.
I'm growing fond of these "new" breeds.

I think if I had to hate on any breed it'd be the common WBxTB or just the weird skinny looking TB's.
So common, I like my rare horses are the pretty ones, not ones that look like they've come out of a garbage can.
I think it's more the people than the horses though.


----------



## Ariat164

definatley have to say quarter horses are my least favorite most of them look like they are lame, their gaits are so frikin slow its painful to watch, they have way to much junk in the trunk, most of them have ugly heads, they look like robots in both western and english and most of all the head dragging in the dirt is a TOTAL turnoff for me lol it makes me want to scream UR RIDING HORSES NOT OSTRICHES(dont know how to spell that sorry) GET THIER FRIKIN HEADS OUT OF THE SAND!!!


grrr.....im so sick of the stupid peanut rolling robots cuz half the time in 4-h if u dont have one u wont place even if u had and awsome ride...............its quite irritating

and just for u pple that think arabs are crazy i have worked with them for around 2 or 3 years now and i havnt met one i couldnt handle.... and in fact i've met some that were just as calm as any quarter horse.


----------



## AQHA13

Skippy! said:


> LOL I was thinking about not posting after i saw the user name of the thread creator.. LOL
> 
> Mine has to be Tennessee Walking Horses for a few reasons...
> 
> 1- How abused and mistreated the show horses are.. when i think of a walking horse, the first thing that comes to mind is those HUGE shoes and wide eyes.
> 
> 2- They look like a really crazy riding horse.. most of the "pleasure" ones i see are absolutely insane.. but you cant tell their owners this.. their owners i have encountered believe that since they are well papered, they must be wonderful animals.. and the bucking/rearing? Its just SPIRIT  Yeah.. RIGHT.
> 
> 3- That every single Walking Horse breeder I have met think that they are the best breed on earth and that all other breeds just dont cut it. Paint horses and Quarter horses are my favorite breeds, but just because they are doesnt mean i don't think any other breed sucks. If i meet someone who breeds Arabians i don't run my mouth about how much i dislike arabians.. but good lord.. every Walking Horse Trainer/Breeder I have met has shoved TWH's down my throat as soon as they find out i like Quarter Horses and Paints and down on me for liking my breed. There is no such thing as the ULTIMATE horse breed.. all breeds have their strong points.. but no one breed is the best.
> 
> 4- There is no real work when you ride them.. you just plop your butt in the saddle and feel it grow. At least with riding horses with a trot, you can post and whatnot.. this is where i get most of my excersize when riding.
> 
> 5- Midnight Sun bred horses have huge ugly heads.. its a cruel hard fact.. LOL
> 
> 6- I just dont care for the build of Walkers.. their heads tend to look a little huge, their eyes bulge, and the stance they put them in when they are posing for pictures reminds me of a horse that has sore feet and is trying to stretch its weight out.
> 
> 7- They bred the original purpose out of the horse. The horses that are the best breeders, make the most money, and most people drool over are the World Grand Champions in the heavily shod division thing.. when they have the thick pads on.. Well, i worked with show Walkers.. and they cant be turned out with those shoes on.. and cant be worked for longer than 15 minutes a day with those shoes on or they get overly exhausted. Walkers were created to walk ALL DAY and have a smooth efficient gait so the farmer could check fence lines and check over their crops all day. Now, the "best of the best" cant go for very long at all under saddle because of those stupid pads. If they horse wont pick its feet up that high WITHOUT shoes.. maybe they arent supposed to pick their feet up that high at all!
> 
> 8- They are broke to ride at a mere 16 months if they are used to show... from what I have seen from 4 different show barns.. Sure, Thoroughbreds are also broke at an early age.. but guess what? They only carry about 90 pounds because thats racing regulations.. Walking Horses? The people i have seen that break these yearlings weigh over 200 and less than 400... Poor babies =/
> 
> Its more the people that own Walking horses that i dont like.. about 15% or 10% of all walkers i met were actually GOOD horses.. the rest were absolutely terrible horses because of one thing or another.. whether it be their trainer, owner, or their breeding.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion, so im not right or wrong, im just speaking from my experience =)



Agreed 100%!!!


----------



## fourtwentyam

i'm coming from a hunter/jumper point of view... just my honest opinion, but i would never want to own anything other than a warmblood, thoroughbred, appendix, or welsh pony.

i love ALL horses, i just wouldn't place in any shows with anything other than those breeds!


----------



## Kaioti

My least favorite breeds are Appys, simply because I have yet to meet an even tempered one. 

I also dislike minis because the race to get tiny has resulted in many of the most horrid looking little monsters I have ever seen.

Just my opinions ^_^.


----------



## CowgirlShay

Meh. I don't like Arabians, their personality doesn't suit me and they just don't look that attractive, paints are also one of my least faves, idk their just blah....but thats just my experience.....

ooo & i also hate Appys, my first fall was from an Appy i was looking to buy, she was sour and right when I asked for a canter she totally bucked me off! and they are pretty ugly....spots are horrid! like paints! aaah *hides from spots*


----------



## ScharmLily

Thoroughbreds definitely. The temperment is just not there. I had one for a year and she was the most mean-spirited horse ever....she still is and I know this because I see her frequently. I had my first bad fall off of this horse (she reared and flipped right over backwards just to get me off...I was lucky only to break my ankle). Of course, I don't base my opinion of the whole breed on just this one horse, I ride at a hunter/jumper farm where the majority of the horses are tb or tb crosses and I really have to say that I haven't found one that I actually like. Some are just meh, nothing to connect with, and others are downright nasty. Just my opinion though, I'm not trying to insult anyone. TB's have their good points, it's just the personality that gets me.

I don't particularly care for appys either. They're ugly IMO, and usually have that devilish attitude that just gets annoying after a while.

I also agree that some mini's look like mutant creatures. The more refined ones that look like a normal horse just smaller are absolutely adorable, but those stocky little fat ones that have HUGE heads and bellies almost dragging on the ground....not so much.


----------



## Painted Hotrod

My least favorite breed is the Arabian.
I don't like how they look..
They look scared to peices, and spook at everything.
They don't seem to be the smartest horse..

That doesn't go for all arabians, I don't hate them.
Their just my least favorite.

Some of the reasons I've seen the dislike in QH's are the way they we're trained..
They don't lope like they are "lame" naturally.
Nor hold their head THAT low natuarally
They can't help the way they are named or trained.
Same goes with other breeds..

There's quirks to every breed truthfully.

Just my opinion, sorry:lol:


----------



## Ariat164

Painted Hotrod said:


> My least favorite breed is the Arabian.
> I don't like how they look..
> They look scared to peices, and spook at everything.
> They don't seem to be the smartest horse..
> 
> That doesn't go for all arabians, I don't hate them.
> Their just my least favorite.
> 
> Some of the reasons I've seen the dislike in QH's are the way they we're trained..
> They don't lope like they are "lame" naturally.
> Nor hold their head THAT low natuarally
> They can't help the way they are named or trained.
> Same goes with other breeds..
> 
> There's quirks to every breed truthfully.
> 
> Just my opinion, sorry:lol:


 honestly i have worked with arabs and i own 2 National show horses and they realy are not that spooky or hot in fact my 3 yr old who is 3/4 arab is realy quiet and most of the other arabs i worked with are easy to handle and not "crazy" i've seen many with even calmer temperments than any quarter horse it just depends on the horse. and as far as intellegence goes they are extremely smart..........sometimes to smart for their own good lol, but they are easy to train and a joy to work with. they keep everything interesting. and also arab's are one of the few breeds that allow children to exibit stallions.


----------



## Painted Hotrod

I mentioned in my post it did NOT go for all Arabians..
Only my opinion.
All horses are different.
No horse is perfect. Every breed has quirks..

Everyone is entitled to an opinion :wink:


----------



## pleasurehorse11

My least favorite would have to be arabs ive only seen one that is nice and she still has her moments some of their heads are gogeous very petite but with such small heads there really isnt much brain no offense i also dont like tennesee walkers they're just gawky looking with their giant heads i'm a qh person all the way with their big jaws and smooth rides and big butts lol thei just so versatile and quiet they really have a brain in their heads with qh's i just cant get out of my mold . sorry lol


----------



## Sunny06

It's funny.. I've always hated QH mares.... Now what do I have in my barn? A QH mare XP


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Funny thing is..
I never liked bald faced Paints..
Now I own one, and love him dearly :lol:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

People, stop getting so insulted. Every time I see a post against TB/QH/WB, of course I want to say "Not all are like that" "That's not true" "Mine's not like that!" "I"ve never met one like that!"

But I don't. Especially you arab/appy folks seem to be getting up in arms. Let people dislike the breed and be happy knowing it's not true. But keep it to yourself.


----------



## paintsrule

Im not a fan of gaited horses myself, but I really judge on the individual horse, like i know two gaited horses I would love to climb up on every now and then but as a whole i like my stock horses.


----------



## deineria

I wouldn't say this makes them my least fav. breed, but the breed that I find least visually appealing is the Standardbred, usually. I am just not a fan of roman noses, and overall, they usually don't make me Oh and Ah.
Oddly, our Pony, is a Standardbred cross, and she is cute - but she is small. . .maybe that changes things for me.


----------



## DarkEquine

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> People, stop getting so insulted. Every time I see a post against TB/QH/WB, of course I want to say "Not all are like that" "That's not true" "Mine's not like that!" "I"ve never met one like that!"
> 
> But I don't. Especially you arab/appy folks seem to be getting up in arms. Let people dislike the breed and be happy knowing it's not true. But keep it to yourself.


THANK YOU!!!! I've been reading through this thread and frankly I'm sick of seeing posts from idiotic children having a fit because someone dissed "their" breed. People can have their own opinions, that's what makes us human. Stop whining.
There, that's my rant out of the way! :lol:

Personally, I have no problem with ANY breed. I take it on a horse-by-horse basis. I've met calm, sensible arabs, nutso QH's and lazy TB's. Every horse is different. Of course there are inherited breed traits, but that shouldn't dictate what horse you ultimately form a partnership with. Don't run out and buy a bad tempered TB (or whatever) when there's a perfectly good arab (or whatever) standing right next to it. Keep an open mind. :wink:


----------



## deineria

> People, stop getting so insulted. Every time I see a post against TB/QH/WB, of course I want to say "Not all are like that" "That's not true" "Mine's not like that!" "I"ve never met one like that!"
> 
> But I don't. Especially you arab/appy folks seem to be getting up in arms. Let people dislike the breed and be happy knowing it's not true. But keep it to yourself.


I totally agree! lol. . . I bred Arabs, but some people don't like them, and some mentioned reasons that actually are true - I do find them to be fairly hot and tempermental, but that is something I like about them.
Just like dog breeds and cat breeds, there are some horse breeds people don't want at their barn - lol! Funny as it is, it often ends up being the very bred they end up with at some point later on. . . as has been the case with our Arabs on my husband's end.


----------



## kchfuller

1dog- i was going to say something to that same effect but you did so ill just 2nd it! haha

this thread is for our own opinion- it's not to defend or change someones mind.


----------



## Painted Hotrod

That's what I was trying to get through, and say..

You call just worded it better! lol
Good to see everyone understanding though


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

deineria said:


> Funny as it is, it often ends up being the very bred they end up with at some point later on. . . as has been the case with our Arabs on my husband's end.


Isn't that so true? Not quite the seem, but I have never, ever wanted a mare, especially not as my first horse. I ended up with a gelding. But... as my trainer put it, my gelding was the "****iet little mare I've ever met":lol:


----------



## spence

DarkEquine said:


> THANK YOU!!!! I've been reading through this thread and frankly I'm sick of seeing posts from idiotic children having a fit because someone dissed "their" breed. People can have their own opinions, that's what makes us human. Stop whining.
> There, that's my rant out of the way! :lol:
> 
> Personally, I have no problem with ANY breed. I take it on a horse-by-horse basis. I've met calm, sensible arabs, nutso QH's and lazy TB's. Every horse is different. Of course there are inherited breed traits, but that shouldn't dictate what horse you ultimately form a partnership with. Don't run out and buy a bad tempered TB (or whatever) when there's a perfectly good arab (or whatever) standing right next to it. Keep an open mind. :wink:


i didn't really feel the urge to read all 60 some pages, but this last page, and then the first few posts i'll take this couple quotes and run with it...

personally, there's two things i really don't care for on a personal level. TB's and ponies in general. ponies because of their attitude in general (in my experience, and others whom i know). TBs, well, that's the one i dislike even more, HOWEVER i know some of my dislike is unfounded.

i live in the midwest, aka cattle country, and so i like quarters, paints, and apps mostly. but i have read books of folks who used arabs or TBs, or crosses, before the QH became a viable BREED. however, TBs were generally bred for running/jumping, and their demeanor just doesn't strike my style, nor do i care for the way they look. these days with quarter type horses so common and plentiful, *i* do not need a cross of something else. if it happened along in my lap, by all means, it's fine by me, i would happily take it.

and what doesn't help my rather dislike of them is the fact that the one my wife owns was, well, a track horse. all he knows and wants to do is run. i'll get on him as my own horse has his issues and can't run for long periods, so it can be interesting. but his high withers don't help us fit tack on him any, and when all he wants to do is grab the bit and pay no attention, well that's a turn off. but he DOES have a heap of personality! not going to say anything bad about that.

most people around here own/trade quarter horses, and they are the easiest to get good quality. i'll stick with my stigmas of some other breeds, however if ya'll got good use for TBs and other breeds, awesome! just so happens i like that big QH butt (my wife says she hates my horses butt) and their shorter (sometimes...), stockier bodies. that and i just like shorter horses (14.2-15 hands) in general. figured that out when working at a camp where the sizes are obviously rather varied...


----------



## Sunny06

I find it funny that people hate gaited breeds just because of what their owners do to them. It's not really fair to hate a breed just because of what someone does to them.. _They_ can't help it.

I always hated QH mares. Guess what's in my barn? A QH mare >.<


----------



## spence

i never liked mares in general. met ONE that i loved dearly, but she wasn't getting sold. too good of a brood mare to her owner...


----------



## gypsygirl

i love mares ! *in general* [haha] once you win them over they will do anything for you !


----------



## juneau

Morgans are funny looking


----------



## taylor12

My least favorite would have to be a hmmmm (hard one lol). Shetland (it took me 10 minutes to find that) i don't like Shetlands because they are a mean horse they have a bad reputation too.They are bad with children and buck them off alot of people said,and shetlands are really small and bulky.

Thanks!

Taylor


----------



## QHDragon

Currently, I am not a fan of appaloosas. Of course that is not going to come across in my favor because I have one for sale... I love the color and the look, but the appy mare that I am working with, and come to think of it the old appy school horse I use to ride, seem to have this attitude about them. The "You can't make me, I am bigger than you so I know you won't try" attitude. 

And Arabs, mostly those straight egyptian arabs. I do have a soft spot for polish arabs, and there is a crabbet (sp?) arab at the farm right now that is cute as a button, but I just can't like those arabs with the pointy noses, pencil necks, and backs that just look like they could not support a rider. I am not a fan of the culture surrounding the halter arabs either. Granted not all arab people are the same, but I have met some really snotty arab halter people (and I know they are in every breed, but the arab ones just really rubbed me more wrong than the others). Of course I really love my stocky tanks of QHs and the looks of a well bred appendix, so that's not working in the arab's favor.


----------



## QHDragon

spence said:


> i never liked mares in general. met ONE that i loved dearly, but she wasn't getting sold. too good of a brood mare to her owner...


I use to be the same way! All the mares that I dealt with though seemed to be really witchy. And then I met my current group of friends that I go trail riding with and they all ride mares! The woman that I board my horse with (now a mare) owns 10 horses, and only 1 is a gelding. I think only one of them is really what I would call a witch, but the rest are all super sweet, even when in heat.

I think I have officially gone from being a "I will never own a mare, geldings are the way to go" person to a "I love my mare!" person. Of course I got very very lucky finding Malibu, and count my blessing every day! 

Its strange how people can change!


----------



## UnrealJumper

there isnt one breed i dont like. if its a horse- give it to me and ill love it and take care of it.


----------



## mswp27

EXCUUUUUUUUSE MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! my favorite horse in the world is a QH and she is AMAZING!!!!!!! DONT DISS QH'S........shes also really pretty and does not have a weird shaped head


----------



## Sunny06

Everyone's got their one they don't like. Don't take it personally. I don't like QHs as a rule, but I do realize that they are all different.


----------



## JavaLover

deineria said:


> I wouldn't say this makes them my least fav. breed, but the breed that I find least visually appealing is the Standardbred, usually. I am just not a fan of roman noses, and overall, they usually don't make me Oh and Ah.
> Oddly, our Pony, is a Standardbred cross, and she is cute - but she is small. . .maybe that changes things for me.


Haha, not all Standardbred's have roman noses  









I think my boy is very visually appealing.


----------



## mswp27

Sunny06 said:


> Everyone's got their one they don't like. Don't take it personally. I don't like QHs as a rule, but I do realize that they are all different.


haha i know i dont know what that was but it was fun to type it :lol:


----------



## taylor12

To:mswp27

I like QH too,but don't take stuff to personally.Not all QH have a weird head too lol.(Mine doesn't).


Thanks!
Taylor


----------



## Rissa

mswp27 said:


> EXCUUUUUUUUSE MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! my favorite horse in the world is a QH and she is AMAZING!!!!!!! DONT DISS QH'S........shes also really pretty and does not have a weird shaped head



Take things personally much?


I have photographed some nice looking QH's but would never own one personally, lol.


----------



## BlackAmethyst

GaitedHorses said:


> Racking Horses are very nice for people who have joint problems, because they don't jostle you around as much.
> 
> 
> Yes I agree. Cause I have Spinololythisis in my back and I own a Racking mare. She is so much more Confortable for me to ride then lets say a QH or Arab,ect..
> But my DR. actually said that a gaited breed would be much better for me. So there for I have no issues with the gaited breeds.
> But I really dont like Ponys or the big draft horses. I dont like ponys because for one there to much work! They can be naughty and bad.
> Draft horses, IDK really why I dont like them its just something about people riding them I dont like.


----------



## SmoothTrails

i realized I am not a fan of Hackney ponies. I thought the one I saw was the worst horse I had seen in my life conformationally, but the girl I was with that worked with those horses said he was what they were supposed to look like. I'm not sure about how they should truly look, but from what I have seen they have strange necks, tiny heads, and are just not proportional.


----------



## my2geldings

You know I don't that there is a breed I really don't like. I like and dislike things about all breeds, including my favorite ones. Something I dislike tho, are gaited horses. There is just something odd about them I don't really like, not sure what it is.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

I'm not a TWH fan, just don't like them... but will say the older I'm getting, the better gaited looks LOL. 

Maybe I'll check into MO Foxtrotters 

(nahh.. I'll stay with my QH's)


----------



## heyycutter

im not a fan of appys. i think they are kinda umm, the least visably appealing horse.
i also dont really like TBs. i dont know why, i guess the breed just doesnt really "work" for me


----------



## dynamite.

My first horse (and only owned horse) is an app, and I don't think I will ever buy one again, lol. If I didn't love her so much, I don't think I would go through all this trouble. Here's my reasons for not liking the breed:
1. lack of withers make saddle fitting a pain in the behind.
2. they gain weight so easily and don't loose it too fast, making saddle fitting again, very difficult.
3. once they rub their manes or tails, it takes like a year to grow back
4. You know why the natives rode them to war? So they'd be angry when they got there! My farrier told me that while we were discussing the attitudes of mine and another app I was riding for someone.


----------



## dynamite.

Oh, and I'm more into the stock breeds, so I would never really buy a TB or a gaited horse, but I don't have many bad things to say about them other than I prefer a stocky look.


----------



## LadyDreamer

SmoothTrails said:


> i realized I am not a fan of Hackney ponies. I thought the one I saw was the worst horse I had seen in my life conformationally, but the girl I was with that worked with those horses said he was what they were supposed to look like. I'm not sure about how they should truly look, but from what I have seen they have strange necks, tiny heads, and are just not proportional.


Hehe, Hackney Ponies are a plague on the earth. They are hardy as anything, more stubborn than any mule stereotype, and just spazzy as heck. Okay...there are a FEW good ones. The pony Vindicator won the world championships at the ripe age of 22. You can't kill them! They are MONSTERS! I like Hackney Horses, but the ponies.... I would only take one if I had to and had someone else to work with it... or if my Sally were brought back from the dead.

But they are the cutest babies I have ever seen. 

Here is some more info on them. American Hackney Horse Society Home Page


----------



## Eastowest

_1. lack of withers make saddle fitting a pain in the behind.
2. they gain weight so easily and don't loose it too fast, making saddle fitting again, very difficult.
3. once they rub their manes or tails, it takes like a year to grow back
_
Those sound more like individual horse traits you don't like, rather than breed-wide problems. Its not hard to find an Appaloosa with good withers, that is "average" as far as weight gain, and has a normal mane and tail. I have several, including a couple I WISH got fat that easily.....


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX

Uhg, Quarterhorses.

They are extremely bulky and they always appear FAT to me.

Their haunches are VERY unproportioned to their body, and their faces are just gross. Their hooves are peuny, and I am surprised they can support a horse.

They can't do anything but WP, which is sad, because that destroys their shoulders and feet, once they live a few years of WP, they can't even gallop for fun in the pastures, they are usually euthanized (don't tell me wrong, I have known 5 qhs from different places and they were all euthanized from growth issues, and all sorts of problems in their front ends.)

Some are beautiful, as I am looking at a filly to buy right now thats a qh, but most of them are just hideous, no offense to Qh people here...

I dislike *some* gaited horses, but not all of them. Some of them are simply to die for. I have ridden three like that.
I have a, Arabian used in English Pleasure, and if you look up "English Pleasure arabian" on Google Images, the first picture their may make you discusted, but thats what he did, and he is the most level headed, calm, mellow, gentle creature I have met in a while.


----------



## roro

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> Uhg, Quarterhorses.
> 
> 
> They can't do anything but WP, which is sad, because that destroys their shoulders and feet, once they live a few years of WP, they can't even gallop for fun in the pastures, they are usually euthanized (don't tell me wrong, I have known 5 qhs from different places and they were all euthanized from growth issues, and all sorts of problems in their front ends.)


Have you ever considered writing fiction for a living? Just saying.


----------



## dynamite.

Eastowest said:


> _1. lack of withers make saddle fitting a pain in the behind.
> 2. they gain weight so easily and don't loose it too fast, making saddle fitting again, very difficult.
> 3. once they rub their manes or tails, it takes like a year to grow back
> _
> Those sound more like individual horse traits you don't like, rather than breed-wide problems. Its not hard to find an Appaloosa with good withers, that is "average" as far as weight gain, and has a normal mane and tail. I have several, including a couple I WISH got fat that easily.....


Good point, not all are like that, especially the more "appendix" type or the kind that have lots of QH in them. I've seen a wide variety of apps, not all were like the kind I was talking about. XD


----------



## sillybunny11486

I carry no bias or prejudice. I look at each horse individually but I dont like riding gaited horses, because I feel like I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>>I carry no bias or prejudice. I look at each horse individually but I dont like riding gaited horses, because I feel like I have no idea what I'm doing. _

Best.Post.Inthethread.LOL!

(bowing to and applauding sillybunny for taking the rap for why she doesn't like a certain type......:lol


----------



## GaitedGuy

Heh, had a lot of fun and some frustration reading this thread. 

I do not have breed or type that I actively dislike or "hate", I think it is fairer to say that there are breeds that do not interest me. Mainly the horses that do not interest me are the non-gaited types. A pretty large group I know, but posting and bouncing have no appeal for me, and as I don't participate in any activities that would *require* me to have a trotting horse I don't see the point in fooling with one.

Sillybunny, I understand where you are coming from, if you aren't familiar with them it is easy to not know what is going on underneath you. I know to some it can seem that there is no challenge in riding a gaited horse, but it really is a bit of an art. There is a learning curve to understanding what is going on underneath your butt and getting the best gait out of your horse. I know a non-gaited person can get on an old trusty TWH and it feels smooth, but an experienced gaited rider would get a much smoother ride out of the same animal in most cases. Of course, you can use a gaited horse for quite a wide variety of disciplines if you are willing to buck tradition and think outside the box a little. 

For the record I have 2 Tennessee Walkers and 2 Spotted Saddle Horses. I do also like the draft breeds, though if I were to ever own one it would be because I wanted to pull a wagon or tinker with horse-drawn farm equipment.


----------



## Sunny06

lol, I would guess by any picture off Google of Hackneys that they are as crazy as they look! Spazzy lil critters.


----------



## mom2pride

roro said:


> Have you ever considered writing fiction for a living? Just saying.


ahaha...I was just going to comment on the QH 'facts' she wrote, but now I don't need too...

I have not encountered many QHs who weren't really good all around horses, and I'm not just talking 'western' events, but english, and even dressage... QHs were bred to be all around horses; from working cows, to running Sunday afternoon 'fun races'.

To me it's not about 'not liking' a certain breed; it's more of how sound of a mind the horse has, and how functional he can be; he doesn't have to be perfect conformationally, but the mind HAS to be sound, and mouldable.


----------



## SouthCreekPaints

Any gaited horse due to the simple fact that they are a useless horse in my opinion. They cant win a hunter class, cant really jump, cant barrel race,cant rope, cant be a reiner, cant be a cutter, cant work out on the ranch, cant compete in dressage,etc. They are only good for their sport. At least with a QH, Arab, Appy,Paint,etc you can do any of the above things. Sorry if I offend anyone


----------



## SouthCreekPaints

Whoa!!Whoever said QH are only good for Western Pleasure has no idea what they are talking about! Quarter horses were not even originally pleasure horses!! They were working stock horses for cattle and such. And for the record most of them still are. The PLEASURE HORSE has been INVENTED and they happen to use the QH to influence the WP horse. Only 10% of QH are used for WP just so you know. And this came from a Hunter rider! 35% of QH are used in English feilds such as Hunter Jumpers, Jumpers, Hunter Under Saddle, Dressage,etc! Not all QHs are short and stocky. Each horse is bred for a spacific purpose...a WP horse is bred,built and has the mind set for WP. A working cow horse is bred for workingcows....short,stocky, quick,and smart.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

SouthCreekPaints said:


> Any gaited horse due to the simple fact that they are a useless horse in my opinion. They cant win a hunter class, cant really jump, cant barrel race,cant rope, cant be a reiner, cant be a cutter, cant work out on the ranch, cant compete in dressage,etc. They are only good for their sport. At least with a QH, Arab, Appy,Paint,etc you can do any of the above things. Sorry if I offend anyone


 Ok, that's your opinion and you're entitled to one, but may I ask, why do you say they can't do all of the things you just listed?


----------



## LadyDreamer

SouthCreekPaints said:


> Any gaited horse due to the simple fact that they are a useless horse in my opinion. They cant win a hunter class, cant really jump, cant barrel race,cant rope, cant be a reiner, cant be a cutter, cant work out on the ranch, cant compete in dressage,etc. They are only good for their sport. At least with a QH, Arab, Appy,Paint,etc you can do any of the above things. Sorry if I offend anyone


Quarters, Appys and Paints can do those things, yes, but can they rack? See, they cannot do everything either. Gaited horses are far from useless. Maybe to you, I understand. They actually have many, versatile, people friendly uses. I like a horse with a good, strong trot, but there is something special about a gaited horse. Some are ugly as sin(some are so hideously ugly that they are cute), but often make up for it with beautiful attitudes. Since I like trot and gait, there is little wonder why I like my fav, breed. :wink:


----------



## Sunny06

_



Any gaited horse due to the simple fact that they are a useless horse in my opinion. They cant win a hunter class, cant really jump, cant barrel race,cant rope, cant be a reiner, cant be a cutter, cant work out on the ranch, cant compete in dressage,etc. They are only good for their sport.

Click to expand...

__Someone needs to do their research. Yes, they *can* certainly do ANYTHING a normal horse can. _

_Do your research. Plenty of them jump, rein, barrel race, dressage, etc. The only real thing different about them is they gait instead of trot. How does that make them unable to run for barrel racing?_

_How can they not work out on the range? That is exactly what they were *bred* to do: to look over the crops and fields for long periods of time._

_I'm sorry, but when you start a paragraph with the word "useless" to represent a wonderful breed (IMO), that just dosen't work well with me. Obviously someone hasn't been doing their research _


----------



## Rissa

Sunny06 said:


> _Someone needs to do their research. Yes, they *can* certainly do ANYTHING a normal horse can. _
> 
> _Do your research. Plenty of them jump, rein, barrel race, dressage, etc. The only real thing different about them is they gait instead of trot. How does that make them unable to run for barrel racing?_
> 
> _How can they not work out on the range? That is exactly what they were *bred* to do: to look over the crops and fields for long periods of time._
> 
> _I'm sorry, but when you start a paragraph with the word "useless" to represent a wonderful breed (IMO), that just dosen't work well with me. Obviously someone hasn't been doing their research _



Who said that ignorant mess you quoted Sunny? Made me wanna throw up.

Gimmie a break. I watched a MFT barrel race last year and it knocked peoples socks off. 

I've seen a TWH do eventing and win. I have also seen TWH's in dressage.


----------



## Sunny06

I know. Sad, eh? *shakes head*


----------



## Draftgirl17

I personally don't like many "riding" (for lack of a better term i suppose) horses just because i love drafts way more. Don't get me wrong we have a TWH (no we don't show her and actually she's really old so she just kinda gets to hang out and get attention : P) And i'm not putting them down of course but i just like drafts. And i know its not a "breed" persay but i don't particuarlly like pintos. We do have one pinto mini, and he's cute mainly cause of his personality. he's just so sweet but for me i don't see how its spotted...its just blobs of color... ya know? I am in no way putting them down either. This is all just my opinons and i certainly don't aim to put anyone down!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

SouthCreekPaints said:


> Any gaited horse due to the simple fact that they are a useless horse in my opinion. They cant win a hunter class, cant really jump, cant barrel race,cant rope, cant be a reiner, cant be a cutter, cant work out on the ranch, cant compete in dressage,etc. They are only good for their sport. At least with a QH, Arab, Appy,Paint,etc you can do any of the above things. Sorry if I offend anyone


 
This is your opinion, but for a person who has ridden a number of breeds and owns a gaited mare, I am totally against it. Some Appy's ARE gaited, you know. Are those Appy's excluded from doing any of those above things? Any horse, gaited or nongaited, can do cutting, reining, jumping, barrels, ect. Yes, it may come more naturally to some than to others, but that doesnt mean that it isnt in their abilities. It really doesnt depend on the breed but rather as a horse in an individual sense (conformation, age, temperment, soundness, ect) I think that the gaited's have it the best because, as someone else had said, they have the gaits AND everything else that a nongaited horse has.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Guys, knock it off! Everyone has their own opinions, deal with it!


----------



## lacyloo

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Guys, knock it off! Everyone has their own opinions, deal with it!


 *GASP* we are allowed to have opinions here? :lol:
jk


----------



## GaitedGuy

SouthCreekPaints said:


> Any gaited horse due to the simple fact that they are a useless horse in my opinion. They cant win a hunter class, cant really jump, cant barrel race,cant rope, cant be a reiner, cant be a cutter, cant work out on the ranch, cant compete in dressage,etc. They are only good for their sport. At least with a QH, Arab, Appy,Paint,etc you can do any of the above things. Sorry if I offend anyone


Well bless her little heart.....of course not the only example by any means but the one with the most publicity in any event: Results of the 1st World Championship Extreme Cowboy Race Finals 2009 Horse 2 Heart | Horse Stories


----------



## LolHorse

I don't hate any breed. Every breed has those good and bad horses, just because most horses in one breed doen't mean the whole breed is bad 
Though here are a few that I dislike a tad. 

Almost any gaited horse: Sure they are really nice to ride and comfortable..But for some reason I think there movement is so choppy looking, I've never came across a gaited horse that moved fine in my standerds. I hate how people have weights and big shoes on some gaited horses (though thats not the breeds fault). When I grow old am sure to get a smooth gaited horse even though the gait irratates me. xD

Arabians: Arabians are so pretty..yet so frisky for my tastes. I'll rather have a fugly horse that is well mannered and calm then a horse that is spirited. If only more Arabians were more calm, then they would be one of my favorite breeds.

Quarterhorses: I love Quarter Horses yet some are so ugly..I suppose this is due to some people breeding bad conformation horses as some call 'backyard breeding' I suppose this happens to those more common breeds though.


----------



## Sunny06

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Guys, knock it off! Everyone has their own opinions, deal with it!


Would you like it if I called _your_ horse a useless old bat that can't do anything at all? Give me a break. 

Sure "it's an opinion" you may say... Hmmm... Do your research before you say that a perfectly good breed is "useless".


----------



## GaitedGuy

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Guys, knock it off! Everyone has their own opinions, deal with it!


We are dealing with it, by voicing an opinion about her opinion.;-)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Sunny06 said:


> Would you like it if I called _your_ horse a useless old bat that can't do anything at all? Give me a break.
> 
> Sure "it's an opinion" you may say... Hmmm... Do your research before you say that a perfectly good breed is "useless".


Yes, 'my' two breeds are on the top 5 bash list (QH, TB). No, I don't like it, so what? I don't have to get all upset and argue. 

And each person's opinion of 'useless' is their own, don't get insulted, just recognize everyone has a right to think what they want


----------



## kchfuller

I think that the point in this thread is to state your opinion not to have it attacked. I also have a TB and a QH and haven't taken what was said personally at all


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I have a QH and a TWH... they've both been pretty well bashed repeatedly. I think I've been pretty good about holding my tongue. Although there has been a couple of times where I had to take a DEEP breath...


----------



## Eastowest

I have Appaloosas, and yup, I have done some defending-- But only when I see posts like "I hate Appaloosas because they have no manes and tails". To me that is disliking a trait that some *individuals* in a breed have-- obviously (even just considering the horses owned and posted by HorseForum members) not ALL, not even MOST, not even nearly half of Appaloosas are bald....

That said, I DO have a thin maned, sparse tailed mare, and I totally understand people not liking that trait-- its not my favorite part of the mare, but I can look past it because I really like most everything else about the mare and thin hair is not a dealbreaker to me-- but I "get it" if its a dealbreaker to someone else. However she is literally 1/20 of the Appaloosas I have owned-- the other 19 have nice manes and tails. So to me, in this example ("I hate apps because they are bald"), its like throwing out 19/20 of a breed because of a trait that pops up once in a while.... 

When I see "I hate Appaloosas because they have no mane and tail", I alsways want to ask, "Then, if they have alot of hair, do you like THOSE Appaloosas? (or plain vs. pretty heads, or stubborn vs. willing personalities, etc., or whatever trait that is not overwhelmingly common to the breed that someone picks to dismiss an entire breed over.) 

And yes I know people are doing this with breeds besides Appaloosas. I wonder if people dismissing an entire breed for a trait that is not a breed-wide majority trait, have just been really unlucky with what individuals they have met, or live in an area where there is a pocket of bad breeding/bad training/poor examples because of whatever reason-- 

BUT, I am a bad one to ask about least favorites, because if I had space, time and $$ for it, I would probably own one of everything. Tall, short, wide, narrow-- Belgian to Akhal Teke to Icelandic to Haflinger to Appaloosa to Caspian to Miniature to whatever-- I would have a different rotating favorite every day and enjoy every one of them. 

I was the kid who agonized what to write down on the little "back to school getting to know you" quizzes when it asked "Whats your favorite color"..... because all colors are so cool, I couldn't pick just one....:lol: :lol: :lol: (Uh, Yeah, and I also tended to write paragraphs instead of the usually sufficient single word answer....:lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## Honeysuga

There is really no reason to take any of this personally. 

No one is saying that anyone's horse in particular is useless, no one needs to be the defender for any breed either. 

This is supposed to be a mature forum where individual opinion is accepted and valued, not for people to get ****y when someone else does not think so highly of their favorite breeds. 

It is a matter of personal choice for someone to dismiss an entire breed for *whatever* reason they choose. You love your breed and know that they are amazing, just learn to accept that it is human nature to be vain and ignorant to any likes other than ones own and we can all be a lot happier!

Please try to stay mature about this guys.


----------



## Eastowest

?? If you are replying with my post in mind, I don't believe my post was at all ****y or immature-- I was expressing a different opinion without name calling or whining, I explored possible cause and effect, and I was also introspective-- meaning I assigned some responsibility for my own views to my own tendency to not be able to "pick just one".... LOL


----------



## Rissa

I hate those ugly hairly black Frieisans. :lol::lol:


----------



## Honeysuga

Easttowest, No, I was not, I think we posted at the same time actually, lol.

I was just speaking generally after reading some of the last posts made.

Hehe Rissa, Did you know that your "posts" tally is at 666 right now? How devilish of you! lol


----------



## HorseJumpingIsMyLife

Tennessee Walking Horses- I Do not like the way they ride, and to me-me personally. Please do not take this offensive in any way! But to me they are just to fancy and when they stand still- they look disfigured.


----------



## Sunny06

^ That is completely different in my eyes. At least you weren't spouting off ignorance


----------



## HeroMyOttb

The breed of horse I least like but do not hate is arabians because I dont like how they hold themselves.


----------



## wannahorse22

Arabians. I dont know why, but they remind me of a spazz,well at least everyone of them i have seen being ridden..


----------



## ScharmLily

Geesh, in general, people need to calm down. I love Arabs, and of course, where I live and at the barn where I work, they are some of the most verbally abused horses around  Of course, I'd love to tell everyone "no they're not crazy, they just need a different approach than other horses" and "maybe you think they're crazy because all the ones you've seen have been in an improper environment for their temperment," but you just need to learn to keep your mouth shut sometimes and keep your opinions to yourself. I thoroughly enjoy my arabians, and that's all that matters to me. So please be nice everyone, it really casts an immature view of this forum when people can't just deal with other peoples' opinions.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Warmbloods of any type. Anything with a big head, I just can't really enjoy it at all, though I don't know why. I've had the ability to ride several different breeds, and warmbloods and lippizaners are my least favorite.



> Uhg, Quarterhorses.
> 
> They are extremely bulky and they always appear FAT to me.
> 
> Their haunches are VERY unproportioned to their body, and their faces are just gross. Their hooves are peuny, and I am surprised they can support a horse.


 Think you're talking about their nasty halter horses. I own paint halter horses, but they are no where near as ... Blech... as the QH halter boys. They just get too darn big, and then you can't do much with them because they're lame or dead from a HYPP attack. I do favor the lighter, all around built halter horses though. You get the smexy without the problems. And with the ugly faces, I truly think it's all the goop they put on them.


----------



## Fancy

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> Uhg, Quarterhorses.
> 
> They are extremely bulky and they always appear FAT to me.
> 
> Their haunches are VERY unproportioned to their body, and their faces are just gross. Their hooves are peuny, and I am surprised they can support a horse.
> 
> They can't do anything but WP, which is sad, because that destroys their shoulders and feet, once they live a few years of WP, they can't even gallop for fun in the pastures, they are usually euthanized (don't tell me wrong, I have known 5 qhs from different places and they were all euthanized from growth issues, and all sorts of problems in their front ends.)


What.On.Earth.

Not liking a breed is one thing but no need to make up things about them. Quarter Horses are wonderful all around horses and most of them have a huge heart and love making their 'person' happy. I have never in my life heard of a WP horse having the issues you speak of... imo it is probably one of the most laid back things a horse can do. But I guess my friends who have 18 year old western pleasure horses are crazy. I'm sorry that you have been shown poor examples of the breed and then formed your opinion based on those five horses. 

I myself don't have any breed I don't like, although I am not fond of ponys. Not the pony's fault though. I think a LOT of them are just poorly trained and awnery. I have however had and met some wonderful ponys as well.


----------



## Fancy

PaintsPwn said:


> Think you're talking about their nasty halter horses. I own paint halter horses, but they are no where near as ... Blech... as the QH halter boys. They just get too darn big, and then you can't do much with them because they're lame or dead from a HYPP attack. I do favor the lighter, all around built halter horses though. You get the smexy without the problems. And with the ugly faces, I truly think it's all the goop they put on them.


Not all halter horses have HYPP darling. And plenty of them have no soundness issues (though I will admit a good number of them do thanks to the weight). However, I agree with you that halter horses are not a good example of the Quarter Horse breed. They aren't bred for versatility lol.


----------



## PaintsPwn

Yes, I realize not all halter horses have HYPP, but the vast majority that people seem to be referring to (and that are unfortunately still winning) do.

edit: And please, don't call me darling ;D


----------



## Fancy

PaintsPwn said:


> Yes, I realize not all halter horses have HYPP, but the vast majority that people seem to be referring to (and that are unfortunately still winning) do.
> 
> edit: And please, don't call me darling ;D


Saying a vast majority do it still a bit off. But this isn't about HYPP so I will say nothing else about it.

And last time I checked, DARLING is not an insult and MUCH nicer than what anyone would normally get for suggesting that halter horses are HYPP positive creatures that just drop dead left and right.


----------



## janxaee

I'm not a huge fan of gaited horses, although there are some that have been a pleasure to ride on trails! Thoroughbreds.....I have a love/hate relationship with them...most of the time they drive me crazy, yet I always have to own atleast one at a time!! Does that say something about me?? lol


----------



## DarkEquine

Wooooow...so much aggression. 0_o


----------



## Tasia

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> Uhg, Quarterhorses.
> 
> They are extremely bulky and they always appear FAT to me.
> 
> Their haunches are VERY unproportioned to their body, and their faces are just gross. Their hooves are peuny, and I am surprised they can support a horse.
> 
> They can't do anything but WP, which is sad, because that destroys their shoulders and feet, once they live a few years of WP, they can't even gallop for fun in the pastures, they are usually euthanized (don't tell me wrong, I have known 5 qhs from different places and they were all euthanized from growth issues, and all sorts of problems in their front ends.)
> 
> 
> Some are beautiful, as I am looking at a filly to buy right now thats a qh, but most of them are just hideous, no offense to Qh people here...
> 
> I dislike *some* gaited horses, but not all of them. Some of them are simply to die for. I have ridden three like that.
> I have a, Arabian used in English Pleasure, and if you look up "English Pleasure arabian" on Google Images, the first picture their may make you discusted, but thats what he did, and he is the most level headed, calm, mellow, gentle creature I have met in a while.


 Ya not to be the "personal one" but what the heck do you think the breed is for reining and cutting? Being a very involved QH shower this whole post is very untrue.


----------



## lacyloo

I see ignorance


----------



## SmoothTrails

SouthCreekPaints said:


> Any gaited horse due to the simple fact that they are a useless horse in my opinion. They cant win a hunter class, cant really jump, cant barrel race,cant rope, cant be a reiner, cant be a cutter, cant work out on the ranch, cant compete in dressage,etc. They are only good for their sport. At least with a QH, Arab, Appy,Paint,etc you can do any of the above things. Sorry if I offend anyone


I think this is funny. I knew a TWH that won the gaited classes, barrels, and poles. Her name was Demon. I've never tried working one out at a ranch, but they have dressage for gaited horses as well. 

just putting in my two cents on that one. I own TWH, MFT, SSH, TB, and QH. I also love Arabs, Appys, Paints, etc.


----------



## Sunny06

Yes, saying a TWH cannot be used to watch over the range is like saying a QH can't cut or rein.... 100% untrue. TWHs were BRED to watch over the range! That's actually why they were developed.


----------



## Fancy

DarkEquine said:


> Wooooow...so much aggression. 0_o


No not agression....



lacyloo said:


> I see ignorance


What she said.  There is a HUGE difference in not liking a breed (to each there own) and people posting down right LIES about different breeds. Gaited horses are not useless, QH's are very versitile, and Appys are worth more than their often times sparse mane and tail.


----------



## jiblethead

I have a few I'm not too fond of. I don't like QH's, there are just too many. Over half the horses I've ever seen are QH or part QH. I don't really like Paso's either, I don't like the look of their necks (too short and bulky). And not a huge fan of minis either, there kind of...I don't know...distorted? Big heads, no neck, short legs. I do not hate these breeds of horses, I just have some problems with them. I'm sure the are beautiful, nice horses in each of these breeds, but from what I've seen I don't like.


----------



## Sunny06

Fancy, AMEN AMEN! Ha ha..


----------



## Fancy

Here is a video to prove that gaited horses are useful 





 
It was posted on another forum I frequent in a TWH thread but it starts out showing some interesting stuff.


----------



## HorsePride

C-mon C.H.I.L.L. All I'm gonna say is that i just don't like... Saddlebreds. Weird huh? Just don't like them for a reason...


----------



## Tasia

lacyloo said:


> I see ignorance


Oh sorry didnt mean it. Just a very fictional post:-(


----------



## lacyloo

My post had nothing to do with you... lol


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

Hmmm..I mostly like QH. I dont have a least favorite breed. I dont really like gaited horses but i am not saying they arent useful. They are great horses i just feel when i ride them i dont know what i am doing.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Probably Arabians but that's just a personal thing. I like a horse that's a bit calmer.


----------



## morgangoolsby

no offense to any1 . walkers. im around alot of them and ive only seen one that is pretty, and she is beautiful. but most have the uglyiest heads. and they just aint athletic enough for me.


----------



## morgangoolsby

WranglerBlondie93. said:


> AppaloosaLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would totally have to say quarterhorses! They all look like a bunch of clones for starters. I also think they are waaaay overbred and tend to have way too many health problems....ie. back problems. Also, do you HAVE TO give them such cheeeeesy names? Shesa blah blah blah. Zippo blah blah blah. Ima blah blah. AHHHHH! Have some originality!!
> 
> 
> 
> um.
> may i say something hope it doesnt affend anyone but considering that your a appaloosa lover.
> did ya know that pretty much the appaloosa came from the quarter horse??
> please correct me if im wrong but thats just what im saying.
> 
> i would have to say my least favourite breed would have to be im not sure really.
> i dont make false things about those different breeds that i have never worked with now my horse has quarter horse, appaloosa, arab and clydesdale in her but yeah im just saying did you know that??
> but by all means correct me if im wrong but every horse is related in a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheza and zippo are pleasure horses. not all have stupid names and look like clones.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Krystle F

*I dont care for Arabians but as well that is just my personal opinion....I think they are pretty but not the best trail horse and they are always full of **** and viniger lol....But some people love that I know I did when I was 9 years old lol *


----------



## gypsygirl

im not too fond of fresians, arabians, or gaited horses. not to say i hate them, but im probably never going to buy a fresian...


----------



## Unwoven

I kinda dont like thoroughbreds. They're legs are too long and I dunno... its not that .. I hate them. Theyre just over rated.. EVERYONE has one where I board. And theyre made such a big deal of I just.. dont want one.

Ive heard alot about them giving problems with their feet too. I dont mind them. I just dont want one.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>> may i say something hope it doesnt affend anyone but considering that your a appaloosa lover. did ya know that pretty much the appaloosa came from the quarter horse?? please correct me if im wrong but thats just what im saying._

Not necessarily true in all lines. The Appaloosa Horse Club is older by a few years than AQHA and there are several Appaloosa lines that were bred forward with no AQHA ancestry whatsoever. Sure, there are some Appaloosa lines with ALOT of QH, but certainly not all-- there are many Appaloosa horses around that have SOME QH in them-- but also haver the influence of several breeds back in their pedigrees besides QH, without QH being the overwhelming majority of their ancestry. 

Also, did you know that back when both ApHC and AQHA were young registries, there were famous breeders who had both types of horses in their herds, and when the babies came out solid they were registered AQHA, and when they came out colored they were registered ApHC? QH babies coming out of Appaloosa mommas, and etc....So in some cases, there are QH lines with a fair bit of Appaloosa influence in their early pedigrees, LOL....


----------



## QHDragon

Eastowest said:


> _>>>> may i say something hope it doesnt affend anyone but considering that your a appaloosa lover. did ya know that pretty much the appaloosa came from the quarter horse?? please correct me if im wrong but thats just what im saying._
> 
> Not necessarily true in all lines. The Appaloosa Horse Club is older by a few years than AQHA and there are several Appaloosa lines that were bred forward with no AQHA ancestry whatsoever. Sure, there are some Appaloosa lines with ALOT of QH, but certainly not all-- there are many Appaloosa horses around that have SOME QH in them-- but also haver the influence of several breeds back in their pedigrees besides QH, without QH being the overwhelming majority of their ancestry.
> 
> Also, did you know that back when both ApHC and AQHA were young registries, there were famous breeders who had both types of horses in their herds, and when the babies came out solid they were registered AQHA, and when they came out colored they were registered ApHC? QH babies coming out of Appaloosa mommas, and etc....So in some cases, there are QH lines with a fair bit of Appaloosa influence in their early pedigrees, LOL....



Just like QHs, aren't there foundation bred Appys that supposidly have a high percentage of pure appaloosa? 

Personally I have yet to see a good looking foundation Appaloosa, but I know they are out there.


----------



## gypsygirl

Unwoven said:


> I kinda dont like thoroughbreds. They're legs are too long and I dunno... its not that .. I hate them. Theyre just over rated.. EVERYONE has one where I board. And theyre made such a big deal of I just.. dont want one.
> 
> Ive heard alot about them giving problems with their feet too. I dont mind them. I just dont want one.


i hate when people are total breed snobs too. i know people who think if its not a tb its not a good horse & wont buy any other breed.


----------



## lacyloo

gypsygirl said:


> i hate when people are total breed snobs too. i know people who think if its not a tb its not a good horse & wont buy any other breed.


I know !!! ( Like omg my TB used to be a race horse ! OMG isn't that awsome?) :shock: :roll: I have actually heard that one before...


----------



## QHDragon

lacyloo said:


> I know !!! ( Like omg my TB used to be a race horse ! OMG isn't that awsome?) :shock: :roll: I have actually heard that one before...



I am guilty of doing that with my TB, I never said "omg isn't it awesome that he's a racehorse?" I was "OMG isn't it awesome that he's a son of Pine Bluff?"


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>>Just like QHs, aren't there foundation bred Appys that supposidly have a high percentage of pure appaloosa? _

Depends on your definition of "pure Appaloosa". Its not really just like QH because the evolution of the two breeds and their registries is different.

IMO its easier to define a "pure QH" because the AQHA didn't stay "open" to registering non-pedigreed or multi-breed cross horses very long-- there were established populations of unregistered QH-type horses for decades before AQHA was formed, and once there was a registry it wasn't long before there were thousands registered and available in the genepool. When AQHA closed their books to unknowns the only breed they allowed for additional blood was the Thoroughbred, so you might justify saying "a QH without TB blood is "pure QH".... however even a high% TB or QH with a TB parent can be "fully registered" with AQHA if all the required conditions are met.

Apaloosas on the other hand, were initially and still are a much smaller-in-number breed, without any large consistent population of similar-typed horses before the registry was formed. ApHC continued to allow unknown and other breeds bred in for several generations, and currently (restricted for the last 25 years) still allow three other registered breeds to be used for additional blood (Arab, TB abd QH.) You can find several different definitions of "pure Appaloosa" depending on who you talk to, but the ApHC has remained more open to the Appaloosa being more of a "composite" breed rather than a strict purebred. ApHC has a "foundation pedigree designation", but it only measures recent app x app breeding, it doesn't discount other-breed influence earlier in the pedigree. FPD horses have the same registration status as any other Appaloosa and are not given any preference over others besides having thier FPD designation noted on their papers and a halter class they can be shown in just for FPD horses.

_>>>>Personally I have yet to see a good looking foundation Appaloosa, but I know they are out there. _

Again, which horses you are looking at depends on which definition of "foundation" you go with-- there are several. For example, this horse is qualified by his pedigree to be FPD designated with ApHC, and his pedigree is all app x app thru his great-great grandparents..... but there are "foundation breeders" who would not consider him a "foundation Appaloosa" at all---


----------



## QHDragon

Okay, I guess that the Appys that I have seen that were being called "foundation" were always jug headed, pig eyed, straight shoulders, and on and on and on with the bad conformation. 

I like Diversifieds color! Someday I hope to own a Appy, I wish the one that I rescued had worked out for me, but alas she needed more work than I could give her.


----------



## Unwoven

gypsygirl said:


> i hate when people are total breed snobs too. i know people who think if its not a tb its not a good horse & wont buy any other breed.


I agree... its like when music is over rated and they overplay it and overplay it and it gets annoying. I hate it.

Its the same with horses. Everyone has one.. I dont want it. I wanna be original and stick out. Theyre not bad horses they can do alot, but theyre annoying to me and sometimes I see they have baad tempter tauntrums. 'course dosent mean my horse dosent. ^^ But yeah-- I Have a horse pattern that no one has... thats why I got my paint. Its unique.. you'll never find a horse indenticle..


----------



## roro

Unwoven said:


> I agree... its like when music is over rated and they overplay it and overplay it and it gets annoying. I hate it.
> 
> Its the same with horses. Everyone has one.. I dont want it. I wanna be original and stick out. Theyre not bad horses they can do alot, but theyre annoying to me and sometimes I see they have baad tempter tauntrums. 'course dosent mean my horse dosent. ^^ But yeah-- I Have a horse pattern that no one has... thats why I got my paint. Its unique.. you'll never find a horse indenticle..


There's a difference between owning a TB because you can't accept any other breed and owning a TB because it was a good horse. The first option is unwise, the second one is fine. What other people own should not really influence you, if anything horses that are more popular are generally more suited for whatever area you are living in or at least more available. If everyone owned a bay horse, would that make bay horses a bad choice? I'm not standing up for the TB as a breed, just standing up for common sense.


----------



## Unwoven

roro said:


> There's a difference between owning a TB because you can't accept any other breed and owning a TB because it was a good horse. The first option is unwise, the second one is fine. What other people own should not really influence you, if anything horses that are more popular are generally more suited for whatever area you are living in or at least more available. If everyone owned a bay horse, would that make bay horses a bad choice? I'm not standing up for the TB as a breed, just standing up for common sense.


 
Just because alot of people own a certain breed, dosent make it the best one. :/ You can't blame for wanting to have something a little flashier in the show ring or to get noticed more.

I mean really are you gonna notice a paint first or a solid first?
I'm pretty sure regardless of movement your gonna see the paint.

Like I said before. Tb's arent bad horses.. I just see too much of them.


----------



## Brighteyes

I think I may have already posted on this thread a long time ago when I was still hyper-n00bish. Since then, I've been around new horses and my views have changed.

I have realized that I don't "hate" any breed; there was _just breeds I personality wouldn't want to own._ They are good for some people, but just don't work for me.

"Common" Quarter Horses. Give me a well-bred QH any day, but I think I'll stay away from the common as dirt, unregistered, nothing special ones. 

Gaited Horses. LOVE to ride them, but I just don't wish to own one. I like trotting too much. 

Thoroughbreds. We just don't seem to get along... They are usually very sensitive and I am prone to being nervous and twitchy.

Most Hot-blooded Horses. Just like thoroughbreds, we generally don't get along. 

Heavy Draft Horses. As an endurance rider, these just don't work for me. Too heavily built and take too long to cool down. 

Individuates of all breeds. Sometimes, we just don't mix.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse

I don't think there is a horse that I can say is my least favorite. 

I've been around a few different breeds in my lifetime even though I'm a beginner rider, and the only thing that I dislike is what people make them do to conform to certain judging criteria. 

I'm not knocking anyone or any particular sport, it's just a personal preference. To me some of the stances and riding styles look unnatural. I guess I'm just a fan of the "horses running free, manes flowing in the wind" look. LOL

I have to stick up for Arabs too. I owned a green broke gelding for a while when I was in my 20s, and he was gorgeous!
A little spunky, yeah, but a real sweetheart otherwise. I think they're very intelligent. I agree that there are people who shouldn't own them, and I think that's part of the reason some Arabs are difficult. It's the way they've been trained and by whom.

I think for any horse, they have to be matched with a person who can handle their temperament. 

(Getting down off my soapbox now. lol)


----------



## trailhorserider

My least favorite breeds aren't really the horses at all, but the people who breed them!

*Quarter Horses*- why oh why do QH people continue to purposely breed horses with hereditary diseases? Back before we had tests for such things, I can understand, but it is just GREED that makes people breed horses with things like HYPP and want to win at any cost. They are NOT looking out for the best interest of the horse or the breed, only their own pocket book. And the skin-sloughing disease in QH's too. QH's are great horses, so why purposely breed weaknesses into them? And enough of the fine bones and small hooves already. Give me a horse with substance!

*Paints and Appaloosa- *Don't allow HYPP positive horses into your gene pool. Why contaminate perfectly good breeds with a genetic defect? I don't care if you think it makes the horse "pretty." It is a genetic disease, let's not breed for it on purpose! *

Peruvian Pasos-* Ditto what I said about the Quarter Horses people. I don't know if there is a test for the DSLD or whatever it is, but I would be rather leary of buying a Paso wondering if it would go crippled on me.

*Miniature Horses-* Ditto what was said for Quarter Horses and Peruvians. Try not to breed for horses you know will be crippled and deformed (ie, "dwarf" minis and such). Try to make the little guys healthy and functional. And even though your horses are tiny, they should STILL have manners. I was at a show one time and there were minis. They made a terrible impression on me because they were so miss-behaved, rearing, nipping, just being nasty in general. Just because they are small, doesn't make bad behavior cute!

I would never rule out owning one of these breeds, and actually would really like a QH, Paint or Appaloosa. But I wish breeders would be more responsible and do what is in the best interest of the HORSES. 

I wish, if a nice QH, Paint, or Appaloosa came my way, I wouldn't have to research it's pedigree to find out if my potential horse could have HYPP.

I will probably ruffle some feathers, but I have the best interest of the horses at heart. *There are no bad breeds, just bad breeders!
*


----------



## HooverH

I have nothing against particular breeds, but personalities. I've never really cared what a horse looks like, it's more of a do we click thing. In fact, I have absolutely no idea what either of my horses are. It's an educated guess that Hoover is a standardbred/pony, simply because he has a standie-ish head and boxy body but is small and has a round barrel. With Gun...your guess is as good as mine. ; P


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>>> My least favorite breeds aren't really the horses at all, but the people who breed them!_

I think you are broadly generalizing-- or if you didn't mean it that way, I will just note that it came across that way to me. IMO the problems you mentioned in each breed are NOT bred for or ignored by the majority of breeders in those breeds-- that these things exist and that SOME breeders propogate the problems is no reason to avoid the breed-- just make a point of patronizing breeders who DO test for defects, who DOdisclose testing status, and who DO practice ethical breeding, and who DO share and educate people about their breed and what to look for and what to avoid.


----------



## Romantic Lyric

I don't really like miniature horses. If you can't ride it, then what's the point?


----------



## HorsePride

RomanticLyric said:


> I don't really like miniature horses. If you can't ride it, then what's the point?


 Hmm, yes that is a good point! But they are so cute and adorable!


----------



## deuceschinagirl

> Originally Posted by *hunterequlover781*
> _I don't like any of the gaited horses(Morgans, Saddlebreds, etc.) They are just downright ugly_


Morgans are not gaited. They have to be trained to perform the so called animated gaits. I like all breeds, but since you mentioned morgans, they have fewer health or genitic problems that most breeds. they have very good temperments and are Highly versitil. A morgan can work cattle as well as any quarter horse or be as talented at dressage as any warm blood, and gaited people, don't forget that morgan blood was prominent in helping to develop almost every gaited breed found In the US, including Twh, saddlebreds, and standardbreds. The Morgan Horse is part of America's fibers. Morgans were the comman man's horse in colonial America. He helped to plow fields during the week and took his human family to church on sunday. He carried solders to battle in the Revolutionary and civil wars. He traveled west with the pioneers and was valued as an all around ranch horse and coveted for his flashiness in harness. He is handy as a police horse, a tough competitor in any show ring (no matter the discipline), and a first rate companion. Here is a good example of how one can find the good qualities in any horse breed if one will just take the time to look for them. I ridden and worked around many different horses and feel that I cannot really say I dislike any breed of horse. I dearly love my four paints (both colored and breedingstock), but I want to experiance everything that is possable to experiance with with horses and if I'm ignorant enough to convince myself that I don't like a certain breed of horse because I've more than likely seen a poor sampling, then I might miss out on something wonderful. I ridden and worked around too many different types of horses to show predjudice toward one breed or another. Also don't forget horses have as many different personalities as people do, so it's only natural that some people don't get along with some breeds. :wink:


----------



## crazyequine

*Least Favorite Breed*

Hi!
I am new to this forum and I absolutely had to respond to this thread!!
I don't have a "breed" that I dislike, but I do know some "horses" I dislike. But having said that, behind every bad or dangerous horse or ugly, confirmationally incorrect horse there is a PERSON or an OWNER... Most horses are a product of their environment!

I have an Arabian - and in defense of her and her breed, I have to say she is the greatest horse I have ever owned or had the pleasure of riding. I have had her 7 years...right from 2 years old and through our time together, she has taught me so much!!! My Arabian is Crabbet bred - no dished face, no hollow back (as per some posts on here)...she is level headed, sweet and giving. While on the trail she is alert, forward and excited but never dangerous. In the show ring, she is giving (forgiving) and works hard. She is versatile - she does western pleasure, reining and dressage.

I know there are some crazy and ugly Arabs out there and I agree..they are easy to hate!!! But as I said earlier...they are a product of their environment. So don't let some bad experiences or bad horses jade your perception of the whole breed.

This is a big ole world with a whole lotta horses in it!


----------



## dimmers_double

Im not a fan of Paso's. The ones that I have met or have been around have a strange build. They just have a strange look to them. 

My Arabian gelding doesn't have that Typiness to him. His face is hardly dished if at all and he has a very heavy bone structure. I use him for riing lessons. He is much calmer and safer than my Appendix QH mare


----------



## Fourpaws

i really dislike Thoroughbreds 


lol just kidding who could hate TBs

i really dislike the cremello horse breed they scare me


----------



## Rissa

Fourpaws said:


> i really dislike Thoroughbreds
> 
> 
> lol just kidding who could hate TBs
> 
> i really dislike the cremello horse breed they scare me


Cremello is a color. Not a breed. Many horses can be cremello. From the Quarter Horse to the Tennessee Walking Horse to the Akhal Teke.


----------



## gypsygirl

i know this isnt really about a certain breed, but i hate when people breed horses ONLY for color....ive seen so many deformed, blind, plain messed up horses, that were the product of someones extreme color obsession.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>> ive seen so many deformed, blind, plain messed up horses, that were the product of someones extreme color obsession. _

Gotta ask-- what extreme color was being bred for that produced a bunch of blind and/or deformed horses????


----------



## roro

Eastowest said:


> _>>>> ive seen so many deformed, blind, plain messed up horses, that were the product of someones extreme color obsession. _
> 
> Gotta ask-- what extreme color was being bred for that produced a bunch of blind and/or deformed horses????


Not exactly blind and deformed, but a terrible thing to do: OTOH…Intelligence doesn’t always equal good ownership, either! Fugly Horse of the Day


----------



## QOS

I don't think there is a breed I dislike. I love all horses in all their many shapes, sizes and forms. They have been bred to do specific things that are as varied as the jobs humans do.

I have had the pleasure of being around Quarter Horses, Paints, Appaloosas, Tennessee Walkers, Kentucky Mountain, Thoroughbreds, a Saddlebred, Shetlands and Arabians. I have poured over pictures of Missouri Fox Trotters, Rocky Mountain Horses, Gypsy Vanners, Warm Bloods, etc etc etc. They are all gorgeous to me. 

I guess I am the odd man out - I like a little dish on the faces of Arabians, I love their sassy tail set. I board at an Arabian facility so I am surrounded by Arabians. They are little Egyptian bred horses and they are small and dainty built. Most of them are sweet as they can be but have sass to last. The little mare in the pasture next to my gelds frequently takes off at a dead run, tearing up her pasture, snorting and high stepping. I get a kick out of her and wish I had the cajones to ride an Arabian!

My two QH's couldn't be more different. Red is racing bred and looks like an Appendix bred horse. He is built more like a Thoroughbred. My other, Sarge, is built like a little short, stocky, QH bred for cow work. They are both extremely gentle, and non spooky. They are both willing and ready to do what is asked of them and can go all day long with the same sweet temperment. Sarge has more spit and fire than Red, but Red could outrun him in a heart beat. All in all, they are terrific for what I want. 

I don't think there is a breed I wouldn't want but since I don't jump there would be no reason for me to have a big Warmblood but I would still love it if I did!


----------



## dantexeventer

Everyone should read the Fugly blog. ESPECIALLY anyone who has any inclination to breed.


----------



## Jolly Badger

Eastowest said:


> _>>>> ive seen so many deformed, blind, plain messed up horses, that were the product of someones extreme color obsession. _
> 
> Gotta ask-- what extreme color was being bred for that produced a bunch of blind and/or deformed horses????


I don't think it's as much about the color being extreme, just that some people become so focused on color that they give it priority over things like conformation, temperament, etc. The result may be a horse with very pretty or unique color, but with a bad temperament, terrible conformation, or genetic issues. 

People who breed for color don't know what else to breed for.:?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

It's fine to breed for color, IF temperment, confo, movement, etc. comes first


----------



## Maire995

I have quiet a few 
first is the arabs,warmbloods,tbs i just think there very head strong and you can never get to the bottem of them never fully trust them i actually own an arab and am in the process of selling mine its just too strong and im tired of it they all,warmbloods,tbs and arabians are headstrong and uptight!

My secound is the cobs and appolosa breeds yea i know there staedy calm an ideal horse right but they are very dosile and doppey for my liking ! sorry thats just my opinion!


----------



## SimplySam

I know this is a little older but I'm new to the forums and love that I'm not the only one who thinks Arabs are crazy  I've seen some pretty ones but the general conformation and head just seems off to me, and they are a little small for my liking. Also, any kind of gaited horse. Just odd. But I have no room to talk, my favs a cows in horse form (paints obviously) and Appys, the Dalmation of horses


----------



## ridergirl23

Maire995 said:


> I have quiet a few
> first is the arabs,warmbloods,tbs i just think there very head strong and you can never get to the bottem of them never fully trust them i actually own an arab and am in the process of selling mine its just too strong and im tired of it they all,warmbloods,tbs and arabians are headstrong and uptight!
> 
> My secound is the cobs and appolosa breeds yea i know there staedy calm an ideal horse right but they are very dosile and doppey for my liking ! sorry thats just my opinion!


you should meet my hanov/tb, she has a QH mind 

i don really have a least favourite breed, I have seen some pretty dumb/ugly/weird/dangorous warmbloods, but thats more because of the people that take care of them. Horses are indiviuals, so i have seen compeletly opposite horses tht act totaly different, but are the same breed.


----------



## wild_spot

I really dislike TB's. Way too high maintenance for my liking, and most take a lot of effort to turn them from strung out to collected and able to actually manouver in a useful way!


----------



## Tink

Gonna say TBs also... just never found one that was 'right' for me perhaps.


----------



## gypsygirl

wild_spot said:


> I really dislike TB's. most take a lot of effort to turn them from strung out to collected and able to actually manouver in a useful way!


wow my experience with tbs is the exact opposite ! =D how funny


----------



## deeb

i want to say something to my dear members if one of them want any thing about horses history,training,breed or the parts of horse body and more they have to enter every thing about horses


----------



## wild_spot

Lol! It's not just that though. In general I have found them to be hard keepers, injury prone, high maintenance, dopey, and generally not very practical horses. Plus I don't like the look of a lot of them.

Trust me, I am very much an outsider for my opinion here! My dad and best friend are about the only ones who share my views - I have only met maybe 2 TB's that I would like to own.


----------



## Golden Horse

I haven't read through this whole thread, but I've sampled, and it really makes me laugh. We can happily discuss, or on occasions argue and fall out about the merits and de merits of certain breeds, but could you imagine the uproar if any of us tried to use the same racial stereo typing to people as who do to whole breeds of horses :lol:

I don't have a least favourite breed, I haven't met all breeds yet, and I think I've met good and bad in most breeds.

Color however, wouldn't willingly buy a chestnut mare again....................






NB, to avoid confusion, yes I know that Haflingers are technically Chestnut, therefore my beloved Fancy is a chstnut mare, which explains a lot, but to me they are sorrel, I was brought up believing that a Haflinger is sorrel, and I'm to darn old to change my mind now.


OH, and HI


----------



## englishrider

* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> I dont like qhs either!!!!!
> I think they have quite ugly heads! sorry everyone! Not ugly but... a funny shape. they're too short and they have huge cheeks!
> 
> -Dusky xoxoxoxoxo


I love big cheecks!! and I love all horses!


----------



## Amlalriiee

I'm surprised that in browsing through this a little (granted I didn't look hard) I didn't really see anybody say standardbreds. I'm not opposed to all of them of course, but in general I'd say it's my least favorite. 

I had to giggle at someone's post about "appytude". I get along really well with Appys most of the time....and Morgans too, they are my personal favorite. I like a horse with some spunk and some motivation to MOVE. This is all general of course, I could fall in love with any breed of horse if it was the right individual horse.


----------



## tanaam

Miniatures. They seem like the most useless creatures ever, lol. Appaloosas I don't like either, most of them are just really unattractive in my opinion.


----------



## kmacdougall

I was in the same boat as all you guys, and HATED Arabs, thought they were crazy, yadda yadda, then I bought a half Arab and thats my love  but yes there are probably more crazies then normal ones haha.

I have to say I HATE fjords. I can't even explain why. It's like when I see them they just make me really angry that they exist hahah. Ugly little ******s.


----------



## Solon

I'm pretty sure the standardbreds are listed within the last 70 some pages. I don't like them.


----------



## Piaffe

wow...this thread is HUGE! well...though i have owned a couple i really don't like quarter horses,they all seem the same to me...i call them the generic horse lol...not meaning to offend anyone....

NSH i reallllly don't like....i knew someone that had some and they were the most untrainable,pushy,and downright mannerless horses i have ever seen. 

i am sure not all are this way (hopefully!) just the ones i have experienced.


----------



## mountainhorse44

Stock breeds. Any stock breed. I dont like feeling every little thing when I ride. I like to enjoy the ride, not bounce allover the place when I decide I want to speed up and have a sore bum for 2 days.  Give me a smooth gaited horse any day to cover long distance at a comfortable pace.


----------



## whiskeynoo

this one was a hard question for me to answer but the breed of horse i least like would be anglo-arabs and even then its a bit unfair because ive only really met two

however my favorite is the connemarra by far


----------



## Cheshire

In defense of Arabs 

"hate" is such a strong word to describe an entire breed...

I've noticed some people complain they are too daintily built and look fragile. In fact, many Arabians have two fewer vertebra than other breeds -- lumbar and thoracic, which translates into a large heart/lung space and strong coupling. Despite their apparent size most are capable of carrying large amounts of weight over far-reaching distances without fatigue. They are, imho, the ultimate endurance horse...far from "breakable"!

Although I do agree, some are just a bit too narrow up top for comfort, lol. Egyptians are the type that often come to mind when people think of the stereotypical Arabian...staring fiery-gazed up from those glossy magazine ads, with that extreme profile, nostrils flared, every orifice well greased. One must understand that these are not the rule...the exaggerated Egyptian "look" is currently the fad in the higher breeder circles, and yes some trainers do purposefully foster flightiness in their horses, as it looks good in the halter ring.

From my experience owning two purebred Arabians, they are intelligent and very tuned in to their people. They learn quickly and have a huge work ethic. The 10 yo mare, Lilly, is far from "spooky". She's so low energy! After nearly a year of not riding she helped me regain my confidence. The most the gelding ever does is stare intensely at whatever is concerning him. Rember, your horse is only what you make it. If you want your Arabian to be a total nutcase, well...then it likely will be.

Here is my Spanish mare...they were originally bred to be cavalry mounts and carry heavy supplies. As you can see, she is as far from the dainty little doll that pops into most people's heads when they hear the word "Arab". (she's also a bit overweight right now, but you get the idea -- pic'd with my mother).


















I also own a 13 yo 15.2 Polish/Egyptian gelding. He has quite a famous show horse sire, but is calm and smart as a whip. Not much of that infamous "ugly dish" either -


















I will add the oft-repeated "to each their own", but I truly love this breed and do not think they are deserving of all the bad rep they get, all thanks to the actions of a few extreme breeders and trainers.


----------



## Solon

Cheshire said:


> Although I do agree, some are just a bit too narrow up top for comfort, lol.


I equate it to riding a pencil.


----------



## eaferg

Aw, I love arabs. I love their fire and spirit. Even the dished face. 

Least favorite? Gahh, that's a hard one. I haven't really been around a huge variety of breeds, so I'll keep my mouth shut.

BUT, one breed I don't think I'd like to own in a Curly.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya

For those of you who answered Paints as your least Favorite breed, why??

and for mine the breed that i've encountered and seen would be the 
1.Akhal-Teke : they are just an HEAD ache when i look at the for example(i don't like there build):








2. Cleverland Bay : i dont like how huge their neck and head is doesnt match there body! 








3. Holstiener : i dont like their build (again haha) i like a horse that's versital that can look good english or western







http://www.theequinest.com/images/holsteiner-horse-1.jpg

4. Morgan : conformational wise not attravctive to mepretty color though)


----------



## twh

I'm not a big fan purebred Arabs. The half-Arab I knew was nice, but the purebreds were beasts.


----------



## aneternalflame

I'm not a huge fan of stock horses that carry their heads very low. Whenever I ride one, I don't have the same 'feel' of the horses' mouth. It freaks me out a little, mainly because the horses I ride (Morgans) don't put their heads that low on a regular basis unless they're going to do something weird.

I am also not a huge fan of the TWHs who can't canter. I went out to a barn because I was interested in buying one, and came to find out, the horse had never learned to canter under saddle. He was 13 and had been a show horse. I'm not sure if that's common, but I don't like it.

I have a thing with grey Arabians. It's irrational, but it's just a personal stigma. Every single grey Arab I have ever ridden was crazy. I know it isn't true with all of them.

I don't like most race-bred Thoroughbreds, but that is mainly because I don't have much experience with them, and, well, I'm not used to tall, thin horses, although I did ride a 16.3 hand Morgan.. but he was in no way thin.

I guess this is obvious, but I don't really dislike any breed as a whole, just certain things about certain styles/types.


----------



## haviris

I have not bothered to read the 70+ pages. I'm kind of suprised (and alittle sad) to see this thread has gone on so long. I do not have a least favorite breed, I've met alot of breeds, but I haven't met all of them, AND even though there are ones I can't currently see myself owning, they all have their perposes and someday things may change and at that point one of those breeds may be just what I need! I hate to have to eat my words because of my narrow mindedness. 

What saddens me is the word *hate*, seriously you *hate* an entire breed of horse? I can't really imagine that. I'm a horse 'lover', and could never imagine hating a horse (there may be individuals I don't like, but hate is a strong word, and I wouldn't hate an entire breed based off one, or even a handful of individuals).


----------



## Rissa

lol, Akhal-Teke falls in my top three favorite breeds.
















































Freakin' glorious horses. ALL those above are Akhal-Teke horses.


----------



## ponyboy

I have a horse breed book that says nothing but good things about all breeds... Except Akhal-Tekes. :shock:


----------



## Rissa

ponyboy said:


> I have a horse breed book that says nothing but good things about all breeds... Except Akhal-Tekes. :shock:


What exactly does the book say about Akhal Teke then? Your post reads as if it says only bad things.

What are the bad things?


----------



## Sunny

Has anyone else noticed that every person who complains about a breed has "met them once", or "my friend owns one".? Who hear has said "I have a (FILL IN THE BLANK) and I HATE it!" Ofcourse not. It's the individual horse, not the breed. Bunch of 'breed-ists'. XDDD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintsrule

Well actually Sunny I -had- a breed of horse I hated, for over a year.


----------



## Sunny

Ahhh, really? Suprising to hear. What breed, and why did you dislike it, if you don't mind my asking? :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twh

Sunny said:


> Has anyone else noticed that every person who complains about a breed has "met them once", or "my friend owns one".? Who hear has said "I have a (FILL IN THE BLANK) and I HATE it!" Ofcourse not. It's the individual horse, not the breed. Bunch of 'breed-ists'. XDDD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wrote "the purebreds were beasts" — that's plural.


----------



## wild_spot

This Sunny, we buy horses because we like them!

I had a brumby on free lease for a while who I hated at first (That was just his lack of training and badmanners) and then only midly disliked him for the rest of the time. Big head, very simple. But then a friend leased him and loved him to bits, different strokes :]


----------



## Sunny

wild_spot said:


> This Sunny, we buy horses because we like them!
> 
> I had a brumby on free lease for a while who I hated at first (That was just his lack of training and badmanners) and then only midly disliked him for the rest of the time. Big head, very simple. But then a friend leased him and loved him to bits, different strokes :]


 That's exactly what i'm saying, that the individual horse should be criticised, not the breed. ;]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 22ponygirl527

A horse lover is supposed to pick a least favorite? For me that's hard. I guess I like them all, but the really miniature minnies are not my favorite. (but then again, they can be great companions for people, and are great therapy and seeing eye animals)


----------



## wild_spot

> That's exactly what i'm saying, that the individual horse should be criticised, not the breed. ;]


I agree to an extent, but I can still say with confidence that most TB's are not what I like or want in a horse. I haven't owned one because I don't particularly like them, so why would I buy one? While they can be incorrect, breed stereotypes do exist for a reason. 

And just for the record, I haven't met a brumby yet who didn't have a big block head


----------



## Arksly

I don't like many gaited horses. I just don't really like their look


----------



## Peetz

Mini's! I just fail to see the point. The sound like goats and seem to be virtually useless as a horse. Seems like a novelty. 

Other than that I agree with most of the post, it is the individual horse we tend to not like, not the breed alltogether. I have a paint, QH, OTTB and a draft/mustang cross. There is at least one thing I dislike about each one, does that mean I dislike the breed? Nope. Is there are " what is your favorite breed and why" thread. Can we get a positive one going?


----------



## twh

Arksly said:


> I don't like many gaited horses. I just don't really like their look


Does that include Tennessee Walkers?


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

I dont exactly have a least favorite, I love all kinds of horses!


----------



## Sunny

TheCowgirlRanda said:


> I dont exactly have a least favorite, I love all kinds of horses!


 Agreed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glaperformance

I don't have an unfavorite breed.... But I do have unfavorite breedings. IE people who breed just to do so, or people who haven't seriously considered the cross before breeding it.


----------



## draftrider

I can't stand Arabians. (and I own an Arab/TB cross...)

Or Shetland ponies/mini horses and such.


----------



## glaperformance

draftrider said:


> I can't stand Arabians. (and I own an Arab/TB cross...)
> 
> Or Shetland ponies/mini horses and such.


Those are very specific and similar breeds with similar personalities... and can be a handfull lol i don't blame you


----------



## Speed Racer

Y'know, each breed has its fans and detractors. 

I just wonder why everyone feels a need to bash a breed that someone else loves dearly? It's not nice, nor is it necessary.

There are individual horses I don't like, but I haven't found one whole _breed_ that I don't like. I may not like some particular physical features of a breed, but that doesn't mean I can't find something about them that's good.

There are good and bad horses of _all_ breeds. Personal preference is just that, and has nothing whatsoever to do with whether or not a breed is 'good' or 'worthy'.

Every place else on the BB people are admonished to 'be nice', and I'm surprised that in this thread bashing seems to actually be encouraged.

Just remember, the breed _you're_ saying horrible things about is someone else's favorite.


----------



## ponyboy

Rissa said:


> What exactly does the book say about Akhal Teke then? Your post reads as if it says only bad things.
> 
> What are the bad things?


"noted for being stubborn, rebellious, somewhat wild, independent, bad-tempered, and occasionally vicious." It also complains about their conformation. I only remembered what was in the book because it's so unusual to see comments like that. I actually collect breeds books and they all say similar things about Akhal Tekes. It's not the horses' fault tho - The way the Turks trained their horses, everyone but the horse's intended owner would be abusive to it. 




Sunny said:


> Has anyone else noticed that every person who complains about a breed has "met them once", or "my friend owns one".? Who hear has said "I have a (FILL IN THE BLANK) and I HATE it!" Ofcourse not. It's the individual horse, not the breed. Bunch of 'breed-ists'. XDDD
> _Posted via __Mobile__ Device_


 Call me a breedist then. I’ve only ridden 5 Appaloosas but that's more than any other single breed and I hated every one of them. I've also never ridden a quarter horse that wasn't a total slug… Although I've heard rumors that such creatures do exist lol. Maybe quarter horses just don't like being ridden English. 



I think people are entitled to their opinions and I don't feel offended when someone says they hate one of my favorite breeds (I like native ponies so that happens a LOT lol). Whether you want to take that kind of thing personally is always up to you.


----------



## Reiterin

Speed Racer said:


> I may not like some particular physical features of a breed, but that doesn't mean I can't find something about them that's good.



that's my thing. I don't know if I have a particular breed that I "hate" (And I certainly have not had enough Personal experience with enough of any particular breed to decide 'I don't like THAT breed!') but I don't care for the LOOK of skinny/scrawny type breeds. I prefer the big/stocky Look.


----------



## AppysForLife

Personally I dont like Hanos, or Morgans... Its not their personality and Im sure there are some amazing horses of that breed out there, its just, Im more of a stock horse type of girl, And they just dont have a pretty conformation to me. So no offense to any one 
My fav is the Appy tho


----------



## Eastowest

_>>> Call me a breedist then. I’ve only ridden 5 Appaloosas but that's more than any other single breed and I hated every one of them. _

Well lets see.... there have been over 600,000 Appaloosas registered, and there were over 90,000 Appaloosas registered from 1995 to 2005 that would be prime riding age right now... so.... Yep, 5 ought to be plenty to judge a whole breed on. :roll:


----------



## Rissa

ponyboy said:


> "noted for being stubborn, rebellious, somewhat wild, independent, bad-tempered, and occasionally vicious." It also complains about their conformation. I only remembered what was in the book because it's so unusual to see comments like that. I actually collect breeds books and they all say similar things about Akhal Tekes. It's not the horses' fault tho - The way the Turks trained their horses, everyone but the horse's intended owner would be abusive to it.



Sounds like my kind of horse. Ha. But really, I adore the breed. They are not a weight carrier. I will always, even if I lose a ton of weight be too much for one to carry but one day I'll own one just the same.


----------



## Cheshire

I have seen some drop dead flipping gorgeous Tekes, but never met one in person. Almost something feline about them. They have defintely grown on me.


----------



## White Foot

I can't stand TB's or Arabians. Don't get me wrong at our barn we have a handful of both that are just as sweet as candy.. >_> but as for the others.. 

They just don't appeal to me really..


----------



## ponyboy

Eastowest said:


> Well lets see.... there have been over 600,000 Appaloosas registered, and there were over 90,000 Appaloosas registered from 1995 to 2005 that would be prime riding age right now... so.... Yep, 5 ought to be plenty to judge a whole breed on. :roll:


I agree. If you're shopping for an eventing horse you don't waste your time looking at Belgians. If I were horse shopping and had the choice of trying an App or a TB, it would be stupid of me to pick the App when I haven't liked any I've met so far. This is what's called learning from past experience. It is the reason why they tell you not to buy a horse before you've ridden enough to know what you like. 

(Now granted, there are some apps that are really just QH's or TB's with spots. But you can tell that from their conformation). 

I stand corrected on one thing though; I also rode 5 TB's and maybe 5 Connemara's too (not sure about one of them). None of this is counting horses I only rode once.


----------



## Rissa

Cheshire said:


> I have seen some drop dead flipping gorgeous Tekes, but never met one in person. Almost something feline about them. They have defintely grown on me.


The photos I posted a page or so back I think are some great examples!


----------



## Eastowest

_>>> Well lets see.... there have been over 600,000 Appaloosas registered, and there were over 90,000 Appaloosas registered from 1995 to 2005 that would be prime riding age right now... so.... Yep, 5 ought to be plenty to judge a whole breed on. :roll: 
_

_>>>> I agree. If you're shopping for an eventing horse you don't waste your time looking at Belgians. If I were horse shopping and had the choice of trying an App or a TB, it would be stupid of me to pick the App when I haven't liked any I've met so far. This is what's called learning from past experience. It is the reason why they tell you not to buy a horse before you've ridden enough to know what you like. _

LOL if you take a socond look at what you "agreed" with me on, you will see I included the "rolling my eyes" emoticon. that means I was being sarcastic. Sorry for the confusion. I certainly DO NOT think that you can accurately judge a whole breed with thousands registered just by having ridden 5 members of it.... especially a breed with as much potential variety and different bloodlines as the Appaloosa has.


----------



## Citrus

I am a true horse lover and could never pick a breed I don't like- they are all fabulous and wonderful in their own way becuase they are all horses- MY FAVORITE ANIMAL.


----------



## jazzyrider

i cant say that i really have a least favourite breed. i love all horses whether they are ugly & badly conformed or not. i believe in many instances a horse who is disliked is more a product of what he does eg; discipline wise etc, how he has been treated/trained or simply a product of poor breeding. 

however if i had to give a least favourite breed it would be almost any pony breed. arrogant, pushy little things they are. and mischievous lol

in defence if quarter horses, many breeders have taken things to the extreme with regards to chunkiness etc i agree that some of these horses are quite unattractive but i look at the personality, usability of a horse opposed to the look of it. obviously this isnt ideal when showing but in general this is how i feel. and not all quarter horses are like this. i have 2 (maybe 3 but we arent sure on the actual breeding of one of them as he was a unpapered rescue) and they are both well put together, attractive horses

these are my two


----------



## White Foot

In defense of the gaited breeds, I think alot of the people who don't like them don't understand them fully. I only say this because most of the comments I've read about them is how I felt and what I saw in them. 

I changed my mind when I met the trainer at my barn, he trains mostly gaited horses. Let me tell you something! Once you ride a gaited horse you will change your mind in a minute, that's all it takes. They were made like they are because they are suppose to make for a smooth ride, and boy do you get a smooth ride. Do I still think they're ugly? Yes, but I have a different appreciation for them. 

And gaited horses that show are now under strict regulation. So that means they aren't abused! They get tested left and right for performance enhancing drugs and for drugs that are used to make them more "animated". But they aren't more abused than any other horse in the show word. :-|


----------



## Speed Racer

Jazzy, you know why God made ponies so cute? Because they're *evil!!! :lol:*

He had to do something to make sure we didn't wipe them off the face of the earth, so He made 'em cute.

My opinion is when the Apocalypse comes it won't be the Four Horsemen, it'll be the Four Ponymen!


----------



## RedTree

I dont like standys 
I think I have just had a bad experiance in general with standerbreds 
just not my favourite


----------



## ponyboy

Eastowest said:


> LOL if you take a socond look at what you "agreed" with me on, you will see I included the "rolling my eyes" emoticon. that means I was being sarcastic.


LOL!! Yes I knew you were being sarcastic. That's WHY I agreed with you. It's a debating tactic.

Seriously though, I've ridden 54 horses in my life. That might not be a lot for a professional, but I have no aspirations to be a professional. I think for figuring out what's good for you and what isn't, 54 is plenty.



> My opinion is when the Apocalypse comes it won't be the Four Horsemen, it'll be the Four Ponymen!


Can I be one of them?? That would be fun. More fun than being on the receiving end of the Apocalypse anyway. 


​


----------



## noddy

For me, it's a toss between the big-head gaited breeds like TWH and Arabs. The TWH are just plain ugly to me, especially when they pose them. ****, that's one good way to ruin hips (and I know, my uncle breeds show quality Alsations. To this day, not one of them has made it to retirement without showing signs of arthritis from all the stretched out posing). Arabs, especially the modern Arab, is hideous as well. Then again, a colt at the harness stable I worked at could have passed for an Arab with his enormous _jibbah_. And he was a standardbred (mind you he was trotter bred so a little bit chunkier than a pacer).

That said, I'll love any horse that doesn't try and kill me, no matter how fugly it is.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>> Seriously though, I've ridden 54 horses in my life. That might not be a lot for a professional, but I have no aspirations to be a professional. I think for figuring out what's good for you and what isn't, 54 is plenty._

54 total, and 5 were Appaloosas which caused yo to say, _"Call me a breedist then. I’ve only ridden 5 Appaloosas but that's more than any other single breed and I hated every one of them"._

Now if all 54 had been Appaloosas and your experiences had been bad, I could see your self-proclaimed "breedism" against Appaloosas being somewhat justified. But only 5? Still IMO not enough to have an accurate idea of the entire breed.

Do you mind if I ask what the bloodlines, type, build, and training was of the 5 horrid Appaloosas you rode? Were they related, or at the same barn, or owned by the same person, or where they all from different lines/circumstances? What did you hate about them? Was it the same trait in all of them? Various things you disliked?


----------



## ponyboy

Eastowest said:


> Now if all 54 had been Appaloosas and your experiences had been bad, I could see your self-proclaimed "breedism" against Appaloosas being somewhat justified.


If that were the case I wouldn't like riding at all would I lol?



Eastowest said:


> Do you mind if I ask what the bloodlines, type, build, and training was of the 5 horrid Appaloosas you rode? Were they related, or at the same barn, or owned by the same person, or where they all from different lines/circumstances? What did you hate about them? Was it the same trait in all of them? Various things you disliked?


They came from three different barns. One (the best one) was definitely TB-shaped. Three had fairly chunky bodies, skinny necks and big heads. The last was more proportional. 

What I didn't like about them was their temperament. It's not that they were stubborn (although one was). Stubbornness I can respect. Instead, if they were people I would call them slackers. They didn't give any more than they absolutely had to and would take the first opportunity to get out of working. They weren't mean but they weren't nice either. I'd rather have a horse that showed some personality one way or the other. They also didn't seem to have much athletic talent - I can't help but notice that there are very few Apps at high levels in any sport.

But seriously, why are you so invested in this? Like I said, you could criticize my favorite breeds until doomsday and I wouldn't care. People have different tastes; that's why there are different breeds. I don't like it when people have their facts wrong (like the previous poster did with TWH's - Posing like they're talking about only happens in the Big Lick world) but otherwise I think people are entitled to their opinions.


----------



## stormyweather101

My least favorite is also the AQH. I am an english jumper and I think they just look funny under an english saddle. Don't get me wrong, most have wodnerful personalities and what not, but there is just an akwardness of watching them being ridden english.


----------



## Eastowest

_>>> Like I said, you could criticize my favorite breeds until doomsday and I wouldn't care. People have different tastes; that's why there are different breeds. *I don't like it when people have their facts wrong* (like the previous poster did with TWH's - Posing like they're talking about only happens in the Big Lick world) but otherwise I think people are entitled to their opinions. _

If you rode 5 "slacker" Appaloosas and thus are concluding that the Appaloosa, as a breed, has a "slacker" personality, I WOULD say you have your facts wrong. Thats not about a person's individual tastes in looks, talent, or conformation of a breed, thats IMO about generalization based on a very small sampling of horses on a trait thats not even typical of their breed. 

This is one of my pet peeves with this thread-- Just for an example-- if I say Icelandics are my least favorite breed because I like more size, I am not fond of their gait, and I like a more dishy face and longer legs, I am expressing personal taste based on their breed traits.... vs. if I were to say that I rode 5 Icelandics and all of them were clumsy and stupid, so Icelandics must be clumsy and stupid, and I hate that clumsy stupid Icelandic breed.... big difference IMO.

As far as Appaloosas not being in the top of many disciplines-- depends on the discipline of course. I could post a few examples, but thats for a different thread. :lol: Also remember that the Appaloosa is a much smaller breed (way fewer foals born per year) than related breeds like QH or Paint-- APHA registered 23,000 Paints last year, AQHA registered 112,000, ApHC registerded 4100.... so when you see an Appaloosa shining in an all-breed event and beating other breeds, consider the odds of that, based on available numbers alone.


----------



## jazzyrider

Speed Racer said:


> Jazzy, you know why God made ponies so cute? Because they're *evil!!! :lol:*
> 
> He had to do something to make sure we didn't wipe them off the face of the earth, so He made 'em cute.
> 
> My opinion is when the Apocalypse comes it won't be the Four Horsemen, it'll be the Four Ponymen!


HAHAHAHAHAHA :lol::lol::lol::lol: this cracked me up 

redtree - aaaaw i love standies. i grew up around them and now work at harness racing stables and apart from a couple that are too highly strung they are one of the mose honest breeds i know. love 'em to death. thats just my opinion though. just had to defend them lol


----------



## ponyboy

Eastowest said:


> If you rode 5 "slacker" Appaloosas and thus are concluding that the Appaloosa, as a breed, has a "slacker" personality, I WOULD say you have your facts wrong.


*Sigh* That's not a fact, it's an opinion. If I said that I don't like Apps because they're all 17H+ then you'd have the right to complain.



Eastowest said:


> Also remember that the Appaloosa is a much smaller breed (way fewer foals born per year) than related breeds like QH or Paint-- APHA registered


There are still way more Appaloosas where I live than Paints. Quarter horses are still probably the most common here but breed distribution is a bit different in Canada.


----------



## aneternalflame

noddy said:


> The TWH are just plain ugly to me, especially when they pose them. ****, that's one good way to ruin hips (and I know, my uncle breeds show quality Alsations. To this day, not one of them has made it to retirement without showing signs of arthritis from all the stretched out posing).


I have to say that I have show Morgans and have been around them my whole life. I have yet to meet one with arthritis in the hips due to being parked out. Hell, our barn has a 30 year old ex show gelding who is going strong with no health problems. 
Not to mention, as far as I know, Alsations are a breed of *dog,* more commonly known as the German Shepard, that is prone to hip problems anyway. Because of that, yes, the stress on already weak hips can cause problems, but I wouldn't ever say the pose is to blame. It is the weak conformation combined with the pose. You prove to me that a number of well conformed *horses* can be made arthritic due to parking out, I'll believe you. As it stands, I think your statement is false and ill-informed.


----------



## ilyTango

*Le gasp*! Forgive me for switching from light horse dislikes to heavies, but I must say I am thoroughly not a fan of the heavy show horses they breed now. For me, a heavy horse is a sturdy, heavily muscled, quiet, docile working plow horse, but every sale I'm at I see heavier breeds-particularly Percherons-exploited so far from the original breed confirmation that they don't even look like heavies any more-just massive riding horses. Here's why I don't like the new show heavies (actually mostly Percherons-the Belgians, Clydes ect that I see aren't TOO bad):
1. The new breed formation is so slender and light that they could never ever pull a plow or any heavy equipment. I know showing they don't have to, but still.
2. They are all really slender, and yet they're almost all 18 hands and up. They actually breed them for height. And if the horse isn't tall enough, they put rubber soles in the shoes to give them a few extra inches of height. How can you harness a horse that tall? You need a stepladder to to reach the horse's back! 
3. Good breeding excuses all behaviour problems. I know Perches are naturally a bit rougher than other heavy breeds, but I saw a 19HH gelding destroy a set of cross-ties because he was impatient standing there, and he was like, striking out and banging the stall. 
4. I hate hate HATE the shoes they make these poor horses wear. The shoes are practically heart-shaped so their hooves flare out and are SO massive and flat and must be so uncomfortable to wear. Their hooves are like, a foot across-seriously if that thing stepped on you your entire foot would be mashed to powder. And with feet that wide and bulky, the horse wouldn't be able to step along the furrows when it's in the field. Again, I know in showing they don't pull farm equipment in fields, but it's kind of defying the purpose of the breed.
5. They are so mass-produced, and there's no uniqueness to any of them. They show for a few years, then some of them go for stud, but where do all the ones that aren't useful anymore go? Sure you might keep some for a long time in your hitch, but it's uncomfortable to think that these horses show for less than half of their lives and are then useless.
So, yeah...show Percherons. I'm not a fan.


----------



## roro

ilyTango said:


> *Le gasp*! Forgive me for switching from light horse dislikes to heavies, but I must say I am thoroughly not a fan of the heavy show horses they breed now. For me, a heavy horse is a sturdy, heavily muscled, quiet, docile working plow horse, but every sale I'm at I see heavier breeds-particularly Percherons-exploited so far from the original breed confirmation that they don't even look like heavies any more-just massive riding horses. Here's why I don't like the new show heavies (actually mostly Percherons-the Belgians, Clydes ect that I see aren't TOO bad):
> 1. The new breed formation is so slender and light that they could never ever pull a plow or any heavy equipment. I know showing they don't have to, but still.
> 2. They are all really slender, and yet they're almost all 18 hands and up. They actually breed them for height. And if the horse isn't tall enough, they put rubber soles in the shoes to give them a few extra inches of height. How can you harness a horse that tall? You need a stepladder to to reach the horse's back!
> 3. Good breeding excuses all behaviour problems. I know Perches are naturally a bit rougher than other heavy breeds, but I saw a 19HH gelding destroy a set of cross-ties because he was impatient standing there, and he was like, striking out and banging the stall.
> 4. I hate hate HATE the shoes they make these poor horses wear. The shoes are practically heart-shaped so their hooves flare out and are SO massive and flat and must be so uncomfortable to wear. Their hooves are like, a foot across-seriously if that thing stepped on you your entire foot would be mashed to powder. And with feet that wide and bulky, the horse wouldn't be able to step along the furrows when it's in the field. Again, I know in showing they don't pull farm equipment in fields, but it's kind of defying the purpose of the breed.
> 5. They are so mass-produced, and there's no uniqueness to any of them. They show for a few years, then some of them go for stud, but where do all the ones that aren't useful anymore go? Sure you might keep some for a long time in your hitch, but it's uncomfortable to think that these horses show for less than half of their lives and are then useless.
> So, yeah...show Percherons. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Cheshire

^^ Indeed. I wish people would quit trying to change breeds into something entirely not what they are (Morgans are another good example). If you want a bigger riding or show horse...there are options out there that do not include slowly decimating an entire breed. I mean you'd think with all that is available today there'd be something to please everyone, but nooooo...people have to go warping already long-established breeds and pretty soon there goes all the distinction between "type".


----------



## DarenC1

Shetland pony - pure, unadulterated evil.


----------



## gypsygirl

darenc1 said:


> shetland pony - pure, unadulterated evil.


lol !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjs1redman

my least favorite is a dang quarter horse

when your riddin in a grounp of rackin horses, and someone is riddin a QH when they walk they get way behind and when they lope they get way ahead of the rest. So dont like em' their too big, and fat lookin' to me.


----------



## Speed Racer

Cheshire said:


> I wish people would quit trying to change breeds into something entirely not what they are.


So true. The idjit breeders have turned Arabians into something gawdawful nowadays. They're so freaky, many of them don't even look like horses.

Give me back the glory days when an Arabian was short, stocky, and could go for miles on just a sip of water and a smidgen of food.

The tall, wasp waisted, long backed, nervous, swan necked, hideously bulged head Arabian nowadays is nothing but a mockery of the beautiful, sane animals they used to be.

Thank God for Bazy Tankersley; at least _she's_ never gotten away from breeding what an Arabian is _supposed_ to be.


----------



## roro

Arabians are just depressing.
How did we get from this, in 1977:








To this, present day?








The first stallion has a much more solid build than the other, who almost looks like a Saddlebred filly of sorts. Their temperaments seem to be on the slope as well. Arabians were vital to the base of many breeds in Europe, as they were prized for their durability, endurance, and solid minds. What are they now?


----------



## wild_spot

You can still find good arabs - They are just few and far between. I happen to have two of the stockier, actually practical as riding horses type - And they are legends and Wildey si the envy of our whole PC Zone :]


----------



## ilyTango

OhmiGAWD roro! I had no idea modern Arabians were so darn fugly! WHAT is wrong with that pitiful animal's neck?...Wow. I just can't believe I'm looking at an Arabian. Holy cow. The people of ancient Arabia would cry.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I've always admired/wanted one of the old type Arabs, but I want nothing to do with the newer type.


----------



## Lucentael

There are different breeds of Arabians, though.
The first one looks more like an Anglo Arabian and the second one looks more like it's leaning towards... Oh wait.
I was going to say Russian Arabian (as a guess since they look... err... somewhat similar?). But then looking at them, even the horses in the images I found at least had a decent conformation. That stallion looks horrible!
In other words, I can see your point. It really is sad.


----------



## roro

Forgive me if I sounded anti-Arabian, I'm not. I'm against horses with faulty and mutated conformation/temperament trying to represent such a wonderful breed. A good Arabian is a wonderful horse that can carry a person for miles and miles without freaking out or being exhausted, such as the ones used in endurance.


----------



## duckeh

I don't dislike ANY breed, all of them have their uses, and I've never met a breed that all the horses were ill mannered or bad tempered. My least favorite breed would be the Standardbred though, just because it has the least use to me.. Or most gaited breeds for that matter. They have their place, but it's definitely not with me.


----------



## gypsygirl

i dont hate any breeds, but there are some i prefer over others


----------



## kjs1redman

I love my standardbred, he racks like a champion. he can puul a buggy, and he's a good jumper, very well mannered, and has a wonderful personality, so what uses doesn't he have????


----------



## Speed Racer

Lucentael said:


> There are different breeds of Arabians, though.


No, that is incorrect. There are different _types_, but they're all Arabians.

An Anglo-Arab is a TB/Arabian cross and can either be registered as an Anglo or a Half Arabian; it can't be registered as both.

Russian, Crabbet, Polish, Egyptian are _strains _but they're all purebred Arabians.

The picture of the 1977 horse is what my current gelding looks like. He's Polish bred back to the older lines, so has that lovely, stocky build.

My heart horse, the one I lost in 2007, was Crabbet/Polish bred.


----------



## Eastowest

I think some (not all) of the difference between the 1977 photo and the "modern" photo is posing, fitting, and "stretch". The 1977 photo is a casual snapshot of a horse just standing there, 









while the phot of the "modern" horse is definitiely a professional photo of a glossed up posed and stretched horse.









Taking pose into consideration, not all 1977 and prior Arabians are that far removed from the "modern" Arab picture you posted-- consider these famous sires--

Khemosabi, foaled in 1967--









Bey El Bey, foaled 1969,









Bask, foaled 1956









Padron, foaled 1977


----------



## DarenC1

kjs1redman said:


> I love my standardbred, he racks like a champion. he can puul a buggy, and he's a good jumper, very well mannered, and has a wonderful personality, so what uses doesn't he have????


Even though I'm a confirmed "heavy man", I did like my friend's Standy. A bit sharp under saddle for the experienced, but he knew if you were a novice and would not take the pi$$ at all...

Well, just once, with me, but I did get him going forward eventually!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

I can't say I dislike a certain breed(s) of horses simply because I've only had experience with quarters, POA's, tw's, tb's and arabians. I can say that there are quite a few breeds I do not find attractive, confirmationally such as the Arabians, yet doesn't mean I don't like them. Some breeds you may find look absolutely horrible to you, and then when you decide to check them out for sh*ts and giggles and really like their personality next thing you know, they turn out to be your dream horse. Weird isn't it? lol

My favorite breeds are Quarter horses though. I wish I could say my favorite is a mustang but I have yet to have experience with them. But when I get a good career going and family and all that shinanigans, I will get some mustangs...along with quarters of course too. lol Gotta finish college first though.


----------



## thunderhooves

I like all breeds of horses......... its the individual horses in them that I may not like.
BUT, I do prefer some breeds over others. I prefer Morgans and Paints over Arabs and QH's.
Why? QH are too related to WP, my least favorite disipline. If I found one I liked, would I consider buying? Yes, definatly.
Arabs in general are just too spooky for my trail riding and the ones ive seen can't handle anything very adventurous because they will freak.
If I found one that suited me, would I buy it? Yes.


----------



## ponyboy

kjs1redman said:


> I love my standardbred, he racks like a champion. he can puul a buggy, and he's a good jumper, very well mannered, and has a wonderful personality, so what uses doesn't he have????


Any horse that can both rack and jump is awesome in my books. Did you get him from the track?


----------



## wild_spot

> Arabs in general are just too spooky for my trail riding and the ones ive seen can't handle anything very adventurous because they will freak.


Now I know i'm the first person to jump on the generalising bandwagon - Lol, but I just wanted to say to this. Arab's are bred for trail - Well, endurance, which is like trail x100. Spookiness is generally a symptom of the horse not having trust in the rider - Arabs are a breed that really (I don't want to say Bond as I hate that...) mesh with their rider. My Wildey boy is the best trail horse i've ridden yet - Absolutely fearless, and Latte is looking like she might be similar!


----------



## Lucentael

> No, that is incorrect. There are different _types_, but they're all Arabians.


Ah, I'm sorry about that. Next time I'll be more careful with my wording.


----------



## thunderhooves

wild_spot said:


> Now I know i'm the first person to jump on the generalising bandwagon - Lol, but I just wanted to say to this. Arab's are bred for trail - Well, endurance, which is like trail x100. Spookiness is generally a symptom of the horse not having trust in the rider - Arabs are a breed that really (I don't want to say Bond as I hate that...) mesh with their rider. My Wildey boy is the best trail horse i've ridden yet - Absolutely fearless, and Latte is looking like she might be similar!


Ive seen many that just freak at everything on the trail. I like my horses to be able to handle the sudden bush full off birds fly up and the occaisional creepy mini pony 
As I said, if I found one that was great for trail riding and relatively unspooky('cos they all have their spooks), I would definatly be interested in it.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

I have a question...I thought paints were a type of coloring, not actually a breed themselves?? My friend and my fiance's friend were going on about whether it was a type of breed of just the coloring. I always thought is was the coloring (as did my friend), but my fiance's friend INSISTED that is was a breed lol. Mind you now, we were all having some drinks hehe.


----------



## Lucentael

> I have a question...I thought paints were a type of coloring, not actually a breed themselves?? My friend and my fiance's friend were going on about whether it was a type of breed of just the coloring. I always thought is was the coloring (as did my friend), but my fiance's friend INSISTED that is was a breed lol. Mind you now, we were all having some drinks hehe.


Paint is a breed. The markings often seen on paints are commonly referred to as 'paint' or 'pinto' markings, but each pattern type prominent in (and therefore commonly associated with) the breed has its own name - Tovero, Overo, Tobiano, Sabino, etc. There are such things as solid paint horses who lack the typical paint patterns altogether. Likewise, just because a horse has a 'paint'-like coat pattern does not make it a paint.


----------



## duckeh

kjs1redman said:


> I love my standardbred, he racks like a champion. he can puul a buggy, and he's a good jumper, very well mannered, and has a wonderful personality, so what uses doesn't he have????


I like standardbreds, I pointed out that I, personally, have no use for them... but that's the same as any other gaited horse really (for me). If I was looking as specifically gaited horses, I would probably choose another breed over them as well... not because they aren't good horses, I just prefer others over them. I've ridden and worked with a few, and known many; they ALL have had outstanding personalities, some more trainable than others, etc. I've always known STB's off the track, only a couple that weren't already started with pacing. 

They are just my least liked is all lol. They just don't fit into my life style or goals currently.


----------



## wild_spot

^ There is the breed, paint, which is mostly QH breeding.

Then there is the colour, known as pinto, and can be a horse of any breeding.

There is a registry for both, but one is a breed registry and one is a colour registry.


----------



## Cheshire

roro said:


> Arabians are just depressing.
> How did we get from this, in 1977:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this, present day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first stallion has a much more solid build than the other, who almost looks like a Saddlebred filly of sorts. Their temperaments seem to be on the slope as well. Arabians were vital to the base of many breeds in Europe, as they were prized for their durability, endurance, and solid minds. What are they now?


 
I agree with you there...it is just depressing what has fallen into favour with many Arabian breeders, but the swan-necked, high-falutin' fireballs that "grace" the pages of magazines are often halter-bred horses to boot, and the trainers/breeders specifically go for that extreme look and barely-tempered energy.

But there are still an abundance of good breeders out there who produce nice working animals that don't look like they're going to fall apart. My Spanish mare is very true to her type -- it's one thing I like about the Spanish arabs. Nice and stout, but unfortunately not as common as the Egyptians and Polish (both of which can be plenty "stout")

















She's out of shape, but you can see the large bum and deepness that's characteristic of her type. It's part of the reason I get defensive when people berate the Arabian breed all because the high-fashion horses tend to be in the public eye more than the every-day pleasure or working Arabian, which through good training (just like any other horse) can be sound-minded and powerful partners.


----------



## RedHawk

My least favorite horse? The kind with no manners :lol:


----------



## Draftgirl17

I was just pondering, does anyone dislike haffies? I mean i own 3 and love them and i just don't have time to read all of the pages, i'll be honest. So i was just wondering because when i have read some of this thread i don't think i saw anyone say they did. I was just curious : ]


----------



## roro

I don't like the one I know, but I can't say the same for the whole breed.


----------



## Juna

RedHawk said:


> My least favorite horse? The kind with no manners :lol:


You hit the nail on the head! That's my least favorite horse, too.


----------



## Juna

Eastowest said:


> I think some (not all) of the difference between the 1977 photo and the "modern" photo is posing, fitting, and "stretch". The 1977 photo is a casual snapshot of a horse just standing there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the phot of the "modern" horse is definitiely a professional photo of a glossed up posed and stretched horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking pose into consideration, not all 1977 and prior Arabians are that far removed from the "modern" Arab picture you posted-- consider these famous sires--
> 
> Khemosabi, foaled in 1967--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bey El Bey, foaled 1969,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bask, foaled 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padron, foaled 1977


Thank you for your post, Laura! I agree completely. All "show" Arabians don't necessarily look like Magnum Psyche, and the modern Arabian isn't _that_ different from yesterday's type. A lot has to do with the different, more modern poses these horses are trained to mold themselves into. Yes, modern judges are looking for a more refined horse nowadays, but I think most Arabian breeders out there are still striving to breed for correct _horse_ conformation, just with a little bit more stretch and flair. I breed and show modern Arabians and this is just my 2 cents.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

I don't like any heavy breed horses purely because I LOVE jumping and i don't think it's fair getting the likes of Shires and that jumping 1.10+ lol
In the stable and all that I like all the breeds


----------



## shanoona

I HATE haflingers.... I have some kind of aversions against them, I dunno why... Maybe because till now all I have met were really stupid.... They seem to me kinda too "sugary", or I dunno....


----------



## cheerupcharlie

Appaloosas! Perhaps it's just over here, but a lot of them seem to have nasty-looking faces and eyes. 

Also, as of recently, Thoroughbreds. Sick of the ******s and their scatty antics!


----------



## paul333

I would have to agree. TB's are too high strung and WAY too high maintenance. I am a trail rider and everyone I know who has a TB says that they go to events and around the arenas at their barn, but would never take them on a trail. That to me is such a waste of what a horse was originally for, and if your horse can't get you from point A to point B, he isn't doing his job.


----------



## kchfuller

^ my TB is better on the trail then my QH


----------



## Strange

I'm not really an Appaloosa fan. Just had bad experiences with almost all of them, and personally I've only ever met one that I thought was even moderately good looking. 


And with TBs, it really depends on the rider. I've ridden many, many high strung Thoroughbreds whose owners wouldn't dare take them on a trail, but when I went out on a trail with them they were fine. A little skittish and a little more looky than other horses, but very good. And there are many Thoroughbreds that never have a problem on trail. If an eventing Thoroughbred can't be out of an arena on a trail you have a serious problem when it comes to cross country.


----------



## mct97

Saddlebred. And pretty much any other type of gaited horse-although we have a tenessee walker/quarter horse mare and although she isn't pretty she sure is sweet! Saddlebreds are just weird looking, and as far as I've heard, NUTS.


----------



## Rissa

mct97 said:


> Saddlebred. And pretty much any other type of gaited horse-although we have a tenessee walker/quarter horse mare and although she isn't pretty she sure is sweet! Saddlebreds are just weird looking, and as far as I've heard, NUTS.


Just gotta crack up at this.


----------



## JenC

I don't know if this was said already.....LONG thread, but here is my $0.02:

I understand why some people dislike Arab's, but based on what a HUGE contribution their bloodlines have had on the formation of so many popular breeds, there is no way I can dislike them. Same for Thoroughbreds. 

My personal favorite is the Quarter Horse. They are a very popular breed, and that always opens the gate for irresponsible breeding, but for the most part, I find their conformation to be very versatile for many different disciplines. I also love Appaloosa's. 

I have never ridden a TWH, but I am dying to. They sound marvelous. Disregard what you see in the shows. Those high steps are forced out of the horses, it is not their natural gait. Hopefully one day soon I can visit this ranch: Tennessee Walking Horse or tennessee walking horses for sale, all Walking Horses For Sale, Trail horses for sale

They seem to promote the gaited breeds very well.


----------



## Deerly

If you talked to me five years ago I would have said QUARTER HORSES for sure!

I had friends who owned them and we had our friendly English v. Western rivalry going on but I always thought they were so "boring" and lacked personality and spirit and flair. 

Now I own one, serves me right! I love my QH and in owning him I've really had my eyes opened about the breed and how versatile they can be with the right attitude and training. And boy does my boy sure have personality and attitude to spare! 

I still dislike the qualities I originally had associated with quarter horses but I've learned that they can be part of any breed and aren't a "standard" as I once thought they were. 

Slow, low spirited, unengaged and uninterested horses still make me sad and are my least favorite but that's not a quarter horse!


----------



## LolHorse

I kinda dislike Tennesse Walking Horses and a few other gaited horses, but of course there are a few exceptions out there. 
I don't like there movement, to me it looks like there jerking around and they walk to fast for my taste. (It makes them look anxious) Am not talking about just big lick horses (Big lick is quite honestly the ugliest, pointless diciplen in my opionion) They also pretty much most of the time have some ugly heads.
Just my opionion though!


----------



## LadyDreamer

mct97 said:


> Saddlebred. And pretty much any other type of gaited horse-although we have a tenessee walker/quarter horse mare and although she isn't pretty she sure is sweet! Saddlebreds are just weird looking, and as far as I've heard, NUTS.





Rissa said:


> Just gotta crack up at this.


Hahaha! Me too Rissa. Too bad some people go off things they "hear" without getting to know a horse or two of the ones they "heard" about.


----------



## GoldSahara

I used to not be a big fan of Arabs. I used to own one and had a bad experience, and when you are looking for a mild tempered, more "whoa" than "go" horse, arabs aren't the first choice. But recently I got a 20-something ex-therapy horse that is an arab, and I must say he is a sweetie. I still prefer the bigger bodied horses. Maybe someday I'll get a draft cross.


----------



## QHDragon

mct97 said:


> Saddlebred. And pretty much any other type of gaited horse-although we have a tenessee walker/quarter horse mare and although she isn't pretty she sure is sweet! Saddlebreds are just weird looking, and as far as I've heard, NUTS.



:lol: 

Not all saddlebreds are gaited...


----------



## aforred

Shetland ponies. I've seen a lot of horses and ponies, and I've only met one Shetland that proved the rule. Skunky was a rodeo clown's pony, then my trainer bought him for her kids to learn on. He might have been on of the coolest equines I've ever met. On the other hand, ALL of the others I've interacted with had way more attitude than I wanted to put up with.


----------



## roro

Just to update, I've got a new breed to add to my least favorites.
Ranking #1, is still:









Friesians, the new Gypsy Vanners. Quite overpriced in my opinion. Why people would spend 35k on a Friesian for dressage when they could easily buy a decent Warmblood that is better suited for the sport is beyond me, except perhaps for the person's own vanity. They look too tacky-circus to me and I'm not a fan of their movement, particularly the canter. It reminds me of crabs scuttling. The scammers seem to have caught on to the Friesian audience quite well.

2.









Their build just looks awkward to me, gangly with a too-long back that reminds me of a Lincoln Town car. Their movement is knee combined with not much else, and their necks stick out like hollow geese. Their heads often look too big and cantankerous for their spindly necks. As for the gaited community that often uses them, not a fan of chains or the whole tail fanaticism.

Note: these are my opinions, chill.


----------



## Speed Racer

Actually roro, the Friesian craze started _long_ before the GV one. The movie LadyHawke in the 80s started the Friesian craze.

I like Friesians but think they're best suited as driving horses, which BTW, is for what they were originally bred. Imagine that; using a horse in the particular discipline for which it was bred! :wink:

I'm not a fan of Saddlebreds but a lot of folks like 'em, and many of them are quite elegant. Some of the loveliest I've seen have been owned by William Shatner.


----------



## QHDragon

Is it strange that I think it is cool to have somebody so well known for non-horse stuff into horses?

I agree that the Friesian thing is silly. My mum just drools over them (and pretty much any other "romantic breed"). Our first horse that we actually owned was 1/2 friesian and half Thoroughbred or QH. He and pretty much every other friesian I have met seem to have very strong pushy personalities that totally turn me off.

I happen to adore Saddlebreds, as saddleseat and huntseat mounts. I think they just look like the Ferraris of the show ring. As western pleasure mounts I think they look a bit silly though.


----------



## Speed Racer

QH, William Shatner's quite the rider, too. He doesn't just own horses, he shows them. Done quite well, from what I understand. 

I've seen him interviewed several times about his horses. Like any horse person, he just _beams_ when he talks about them.


----------



## sarahver

Aaargh, Shetland Ponies for sure, evil little things that they are. One end bites, the other end kicks and since they are so small there is no safe zone in the middle.


----------



## Calliwallidoodle

Not a fan of Welsh.
They are just so common and I don't like their "dishy" faces.


----------



## mustangpatience

I'm not a huge fan of the Welshes either. Or TB's....


----------



## equiniphile

I luv the TB's. I don't like saddlebreds that much


----------



## mishaaliana

I don't really like paints. All the paint mares I've meet have been aggressive and a bit nutty. My friend's mom used to have one. We called her the devil-horse. She went through a few different trainers then was finally sold to a trainer when her problems weren't resolved. Later the tainer got rid of her because she was too aggressive...


----------



## gulcorina

my least favorite is arabians. cause they are nuts , scared of every thing and no good jumper


----------



## ponyboy

Speed Racer said:


> I like Friesians but think they're best suited as driving horses, which BTW, is for what they were originally bred. Imagine that; using a horse in the particular discipline for which it was bred! :wink:


Weren't warmbloods originally bred as carriage horses too?


----------



## WSArabians

Speed Racer said:


> QH, William Shatner's quite the rider, too. He doesn't just own horses, he shows them. Done quite well, from what I understand.
> 
> I've seen him interviewed several times about his horses. Like any horse person, he just _beams_ when he talks about them.


Freaking awesome, isn't it? I watched him on television not too long ago when he was doing a benefit ride/show/concert with Sarah something-or-other I think.
Anyways, they showed him talking about horses and a clip of him showing a reining horse. Brilliant!


----------



## AQHA

Tennessee Walking Horses - I dont like the way the look, and the move really funny!


----------



## Rissa

I still stand by my first post.

I don't dislike any breed. They are all out there for someone with some taste and I'm thankful for that.


As far as my FAVORITES.


They are Friesians and Saddlebreds.


----------



## Pro

Rissa said:


> I still stand by my first post.
> 
> I don't dislike any breed. They are all out there for someone with some taste and I'm thankful for that.
> 
> 
> As far as my FAVORITES.
> 
> 
> They are Friesians and Saddlebreds.


 
I agree. 

I've seen a few horses, that I don't really like the look of, but once I got to know them they were some of the best horses I've been on.

Though I prefer to stick with my Quarter Horses!


----------



## mct97

sorry guys I just posted a least favorite breed thread b/c I didn't see this one...just ignore it!


----------



## sarahsboergoats

I don't really like TWH's either. I just don't like the way they trot. It's so ugly. I am not a big fan of Arabians either. Their heads and all. They are just too showy. I like a good horse that you can hop on and do some work not one that I think I might break


----------



## upupandflyaway1

I really really dislike Arabs. Too smart for their own good. I don't like having a horse that I constantly have to be on my toes with, it puts *me* on edge. Ive had two arabs, Im allowed to dislike


----------



## A knack for horses

I LOVE Quarter Horses! (for that matter I like most of the western preferred breeds)

On to the actual question. The horse breeds I dislike the most are Tennesse Walkers and Thoroughbreds. 

Why I dislike TWHs:

1. They have their heads in the air. In my experience, high head carriage=phsyco horse.

2. They are just built so funny. They have weird looking faces and long skinny bodies. They also do that thing where they stick their hind legs out from underneath them. That just looks so wrong to me, like it hurts the horse.

Why I don't like Thoroughbreds:

1. All go and no woah. Unless they have been trained like a regular horse by somebody who has experience with thoroughbreds, all they want to do is run. And to me, a horse that can't relax and enjoy slow work (at the walk/trot) is a horse that I won't enjoy.

2. The ones I have worked with have had a stubborn streak that could put a mule to shame and a memory so long that I swear they remember the second they were born. I find the thoroughbred is not the horse to easily forgive his owner/rider for a mistake or their incompetence. 

3. Because of statement 2, I believe they are a pain to retrain out of bad habits or after they retire from the track. I know a few trainers who trained racehorses and retrained OTTB's. and from the stories they tell, they really aren't their favorite breed. (and so I don't freak anyone out, these trainers have decades of experience with horses and know a lot people in the thoroughbred industry and have had plenty of experience with thoroughbreds and retraining OTTBs)

4. This last complaint really isn't specifically for throrughbreds, and it is truly a personal preference of mine. But they are so tall! And yes, I admit it, I am short (about 5'2.5" and most of it is from my short legs)and slightly "sassy" if you catch my drift. Thus mounting a 17.2 hand thoroughbred from the ground presents its challenges.



Please remember people: I know we all may have our preferences to breed (even myself), but remember to treat each horse as an individual.


----------



## sorelhorse

I dont like arabians
just to spirited and crazy


----------



## border reiver

I cant say I actually dislike any breed though there are a lot I "dont get". I will say though, that I would not take a Mainland Highland Pony (as opposed to the lighter Island Highland) if it was given to me. I can say this as am Scots and have ridden and loved 3 of the brutes.
They are too heavy, too round to be comfortable for a youth (but because of the work Pony everyone seems to think they are suitable for kids) they are built for carrying deer on lead rein and pulling ploughs, not for being light in the hand and off the leg. They are thrawn (awkward) and heavy in your hand. Unless they are super well schooled from the beginning (rare) it will spend the day carting you off with thier heads between thier knees and your feeble arms will be helpless to pull its head up. You just end up looking like a Thelwell cartoon - bombing off through (not over) a hedge.
This is bitter experiance talking. The ones I knew were lovely, clever, opinionated, strong. Fine ponies but definately (imho) not riding ponies.


----------



## Sunny

sarahsboergoats said:


> I don't really like TWH's either. I just don't like the way they trot. It's so ugly.


 I absolutely hate this thread and told myself I wouldn't reply again, but I saw this and had to. TWHs *don't* trot. They gait. The gait is a replacement of the trot, so it's impossible for their trot to be ugly if they don't trot. Just another example of people hating breeds that they don't understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twojuggs

I don't really have a horse breed i don't like, as I love all horses But my fav horses are haflingers and welsh sec D, fjords and trakehner but thats only cos there the breeds i own lol
I no that one of the horses I own is ugly and no one else would ever buy him on hes looks, but he is the safest horse you would ever wanna ride and he has tought so many ppl to ride  
so I guess its not what they look like but what they can do, and remember every horse has A right to be called a horse


----------



## artsyjenn

I don't know that I have a least favorite breed, I'm more about temperment. I do NOT want a hot, spooky horse for myself. For that reason I would probably shy away from Arabs and Saddlebreds, because most of those that I've met personally seem to be that way.
However, I wouldn't necessarily shy away from TBs because one of the first 2 horses I owned (bought 2 within weeks of each other) was an OTTB, and he was a wonderful horse. Sane, fun to ride, not spooky at all.
The other first horse I bought was an Appy/Draft cross, and he was terrible. Big, scary bolter who was also really stubborn and pushy. Every time we cured one bad habit with him, he thought up a new one. I would probably not have another Appy just because that experience was so negative for me. He did have a really nice tail though lol.
My favorites are QH and Paints, and I admit that fancy it's color that tends to catch my eye (that's how I ended up with the crazy black and white leopard appy!), but if I was in the market and someone had a quiet, sane horse of almost any breed, I'd give it a look.
Probably wouldn't go gaited at this point because my girls are just getting into showing 4H, and gaited horses tend to get judged very poorly in the pleasure classes at 4H shows (at least in this area)


----------



## Speed Racer

I really wish the Mods would close this thread.

I have no clue why it was bumped back up from page 2 death.

It's nothing more than insulting different people's breed choices. :evil:


----------

